# ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone



## Daniel D. Fox

*ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone*

Hello all! I am unsure if this is the correct forum to post this or not, but I'm looking to do a bit of self-promotion.

I've been running a tabletop game set in my homebrewed world for a good 15 years at this point. About five years ago, we adopted the Warhammer 1st edition tabletop system to replace the various editions of D&D I've had to houserule to heck. While we didn't use the Warhammer world, I loved the ruleset. It well-suited the early modern world approach I've used in my game; dark, dangerous, gritty, low magic, highly political and clearly inspired by a Lovecraftian approach to sorcery.

A year or so back, I began to scribble my house rules into PDF format using Pages for Mac to distribute to my players. We'd already been using a wiki to catalogue everything, and it only seemed a good, natural extension once a few players began to bring iPads to the game. Soon thereafter, these handouts began to explode into a generic RPG rule set that mimicked many of the WFRPG and Warhammer 40k rules, but reinvented them with a lot of new ideas. In November, I found myself virtually rewriting the entire game mechanics, starting with the math. We'd essentially been play testing all of my ideas for a good year or so. I knew it was time to do something with all of this creative energy I've had...

A few conversations latter with an IP attorney, a Facebook chat conversation with Chris Pramas and my gaming group, I decided to put this huge thing to print for self-publishing. I'm a good month away from finishing my second draft, but have been releasing copious amounts of information over at Strike to Stun: Strike to Stun Forums: WFRP at its best :: View topic - A preview of ZWEIHÄNDER, a grim and perilous universal RPG.

For those who are art nuts, I believe you're going to LOVE the cover - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/zweihander.jpg.

I'd love to field any questions about the system, and get some ideas from posters here about what they loved and hated about WFRPG's rule set, and any additional things that you may have found to be lacking or missing all together from WFRPG.


Best,
Daniel


----------



## mach1.9pants

Looking forward to checking this out, going to have a look through the S2Stun forums now.

Good luck 

EDIT: for us not in the loop what is the dif between CoreHammer and Zweihander?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mach1.9pants said:


> Looking forward to checking this out, going to have a look through the S2Stun forums now.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> EDIT: for us not in the loop what is the dif between CoreHammer and Zweihander?




Thanks for the well wishes!

Corehammer was the initial project name internally with our play tests groups. It evolved into CORE RPG over time. It was used mostly to distinguish between versions we were running in parallel with different groups to test the rules under different circumstances.

Zweihänder will be the published version.


----------



## mach1.9pants

AH OK, it looks like a nice cleaned up version (from the little I can see on the forums). Be very interested once you get to BETA stage, though I won't be able to play test I will certainly cast my eye over.


----------



## kitsune9

That's cool. I really like WHFRP both 1st and 2nd edition, though 2nd edition seems a really cleaner and more consistent edition. I have 3rd edition sitting on my shelf, but I haven't gotten to read it yet. 

WHFRP was one of those games where in chargen, I loved to roll up whatever I got and I would play. Got a camp follower? I'm down with that. Got a rat catcher or charcoal burner? Cool! Didn't matter to me, it was just that much fun.

How do you pronounce the name of your game?


----------



## dagger

I really like the WFRPG 2e and Dark Heresy systems. I would like to check this out if possible. I don't have a lot of experience running/playing WHRPG stuff but we are in the middle of a DH campaign.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Pronunciation of zweihander - how to pronounce zweihander correctly.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The Strike to Stun forum has a number of threads to dig through, but I thought I'd share the completed list of Starting Careers. They cover most of the base careers offered through WFRPG, although some have different names.

If you feel I may have missed any original careers (or have a suggestion for a new career), let me know!

[sblock]Adherent
Alchemist
Animal Trainer
Apothecary
Artisan
Astrologer
Bailiff
Barber Surgeon
Beggar
Berserker
Bounty Hunter
Busker
Camp Follower
Cavalryman
Courtier
Crusader
Cunningfolk
Cutthroat
Dilettante
Drover
Druid
Footpad
Forester
Gambler
Gaoler
Gladiator
Godsworn
Graverobber
Harrier
Highwayman
Huntsman
Laborer
Man at Arms
Mercenary
Merchant
Monk
Partisan
Peasant
Penitent
Pilgrim
Pugilist
Rabblerouser
Raconteur
Rake
Reaver
Reeve
Sailor
Scholar
Scout
Scrivener
Sentinel
Servant
Slayer
Smuggler
Sorcerer
Squire
Swashbuckler
Thief
Troubadour
Vagabond
Valet
Witch[/sblock]


----------



## mach1.9pants

Umm only the most important!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mach1.9pants said:


> Umm only the most important!




Haha, already covered by the Animal Trainer! Here's a look at how they function from their unique Traits. I should note that Traits are unique to Starting Careers, each received two up front during character creation and cannot be purchased as Talents by other players.

Essentially, your Starting Career gets unique bonuses that no other player may ever possess!

*Beastmaster - Animal Trainer*
Effect - The Animal Trainer can designate a number of unique creatures types equal to his Fellowship bonus over the course of the campaign. Providing these creatures possess the "Animal" or "Beast" trait, he can thereafter use his Handle Animal skill to subdue, train and domesticate them whereas a normal person could not.

*Bond of Kinship- Animal Trainer*
Effect - An Animal Trainer may flip the results of his Handle Animal and Ride tests associated with interacting with creatures that possess the "Animal" or "Beast" trait.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we look at the healing rules in *ZWEIHÄNDER*. Note while this does not reflect the final language in the book, but it does address specifically injury, wounds and how to recover. Specific rules for use of the Heal skill are covered under the Heal skill entry, and are not outlined here. Additionally, it has been condensed for clarity and does not include information for infection or the Critical Injury table.

Feedback and criticism welcome!


*Healing Wounds*
When you've been injured, you suffer from one of these four conditions. If you're not injured, you're _Unharmed_. You're _Lightly Wounded_ when your Wound value is equal to 4 or above. If your Wound value is between 3 to 0, you are _Seriously Wounded_. If your Wound value is -1 or below, you're _Critically Wounded_.

Be sure to call out your wounded condition every time after you've taken tally of your Wound value after injury, but do not indicate what your Wound value currently is. This allows other players to visualize what your condition is without directly sharing the values. The only time you will indicate your current Wound value is if you've been Critically Wounded. Negative values indicate a more serious level of injury. Track your negative Wound value. The GM will tell you what the effects are of the Critical Wound, or once you are dead.

Wounded characters can only be treated successfully by the Heal skill once; the rest is up to the victim or use of magic. Critical failures on a skill test always result in harm, dealing 1 damage regardless of Toughness. Heal skill tests are always modified by a measure of circumstance, as indicated under the Heal skill listing (pg. 120) in the previous chapter. If left untreated, wounds can become infected if the GM is using the optional rules for Infection.

Lightly Wounded
Your Wound value is 4 or above, until your Unharmed. You mend 1 wound every day naturally, or your Toughness bonus if you do nothing but rest without interruption. If someone uses the Heal skill on you, you gain back a number of wounds equal to the healer's Intelligence bonus plus an additional wound on a critical success.

Seriously Wounded
Your Wound value is either 3, 2, 1 or 0. You mend 1 wound every three days naturally, or your Toughness bonus if you do nothing but rest without interruption. If someone uses the Heal skill on you, you gain back 1 wound plus an additional wound on a critical success.

Critically Wounded
Your Wound value is -1 or more. You suffer a Critical Wound from the Injuries table. You mend 1 wound every seven days naturally, or your Toughness bonus if you do nothing but rest without interruption. Critical Wounds can only be treated by someone with both the Heal skill and the Surgery talent. If someone successfully uses the Heal skill on you within one hour of being Critically Wounded, you are instantly restored to 1 Wound point plus an additional wound on a critical success. Otherwise, they mend you for 1 wound plus an additional wound on a critical success.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Let's take a look at a Starting Career at the end of Basic Tier. The Man at Arms is ready to move onward to his Intermediate Tier, and has made all of his necessary purchased such as _Focus_, _Characteristic_ bumps and the four _Talents_.

You'll also note that the Career Traits, Racial Traits and Talents are typed up on the sheet for clarity's sake (as my handwriting is hard to read). Virtues and Vices are crossed out, as that will be a part of revision 4:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Man_At_Arms_Basic.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we look at Magic!

Priests, wizards, witches and hedgewise, there is a specific distinction between them through their Career Traits. Similarly, there are thematic differences. Whereas a wizard may be a battle mage, necromancer, demonologist or otherwise, clerics may be a battle priest, a simple monk, an initiate of a non-violent faith or perhaps the worshipper of a demon or grim god of winter. Whichever the case, those careers who possess either the Invocation or Piety skill may draw upon Spells.

Spells essentially function the same; the Asylum spell a cleric may have will work the same as the wizard's version. However, the way their invoked (through an act of contrition towards a god, a Faustian bargain with a demon or even harnessing the invisible ethereal) differ greatly. Wizard and clerics alike may succumb to corruption, insanity and far, far worse. Perhaps the cleric has attracted the favor of a good god (or even an evil one). Perhaps the hedgewise has suffered disfavor with a local nature spirit (and is punished in kind). Perhaps the warlock, who has struck a bargain with a demon of the underworld, gains a bonus to his rolls due to his Corruption Rating. Either way, all casters are able to draw from the same spell list. However, these same lists are "packaged" through different themes. The rules will include many different example packages, and show players how to create their own themes to match whichever direction they want to take their character.

----How Does All It Work?-----

All casters, regardless of their Starting Career, begin with a number of Magic Points equal to their Willpower bonus. This is considered a daily allotment of how many spells they may cast. Gaining back these Magic Points (MP) can be done in several different ways. Some GMs may simply require a good night's rest and prayer for clerics. Some GMs may require wizards to "remember" spells, following old school Vancian magic. Some GMs may simply let MP regenerate over a 24 hour period. Some GMs may require priests and the like to return to a place of worship or power and give an appropriate sacrifice to regain lost MP. The rules are built with this modularity in mind, and allows GMs to custom built whatever sort of magic system they prefer.

All casters, regardless of their Starting Career, must roll either an Invocation or Piety test to cast a spell. The difficulty is set by the GM, and modified in many different ways. Although some rules are codified (such as firing a Magic Bolt into ranged combat [-20% difficulty]), others are left to the province of the GM. The difficulty class can be hard in the case where a caster is on horseback or under duress, or it could be potentially easy if the caster is using a spell within a sanctuary or place of power such as standing stones, a ley line or even when "linked" together in ritual with other casters.

All casters, regardless of their Starting Career, are subject to Corruption, Favor and Disfavor. Some corrupting effects mutate the caster, giving them an abhorrent appearance. Some corrupting effects can augment specific sorts of spells. Favor and disfavor can come about when a demon, god or otherwise grants a boon (or a bane) to the caster's roll. These effects are always resultant in the addition of any number of D10. These D10 can be used in substitution of the hundred's spot on a roll. Here's an example:

_Kailin is a battle mage. He has manage to accumulate a number of Corruption points over time, which has changed his appearance. Similarly, it has given him a certain amount of favor with a god of enslavement and punishment. Kailin attempts to cast the spell Bind Foe. The GM rules that the difficulty is hard, given the situation - Kailin's surrounded by foes, his allies are dead and he's Seriously Wounded. However, Kailin is casting a spell that's favored by his god - the Bind Foe spell can tie up foes with an invisible ligature. The GM rules that even though Kailin's test is a hard Invocation test, he can add 1 Favor die.

Kailin makes his roll and comes up with 54%. His target number was 44%, so he would have failed. However, he has the opportunity to replace the hundreds spot of 50 with 1 Favor die. He rolls his favor die, and comes up with a 3, thus rendering a new roll value of 34% - he succeeds! Essentially, Kailin was given a choice between the *better* of the 5 and the 3_

As you can see, Favor can add additional dice. But what about Disfavor? It works much in the same way, but the player must penalize their roll with an additional D10. Let's assume in the case above that Kailin was suffering 1 Disfavor. Although he rolled a 54%, he must roll an addition d10. Although the D10 came up with 3, he must choose the *poorer* of the rolls between 5 and 3. He still failed!

So how do casters get Corrupted over time? By rolling pairs (or triples, or qradruples in some cases). Even though a caster may have 2 Favor dice, he can still gain corruption and insanity by rolling poorly. If a caster fails a die roll and he rolls doubles, he instantly incurs a number of Corruption Points equal to the face number. Additionally, the player then rolls on the Minor Corrupting Effects tables. If you get three matches, you roll on the Major Corrupting Effects tables.

As you can see, it's inherently dangerous to utilize spells, blessings or however you wish to categorize them. Some GMs may simply ignore Corruption Points, and have players roll on the Corrupting Effects table. He may even have the player roll on the Divine Anger Effects tables instead, depending on the theme he's applied to the caster. In all cases, the GM is given the authority to adopt a modular approach, all of which can be used exclusively or inclusively together.

For a taste of the most "minor" of magic, here is an early list of 1 MP spells for your perusal. Note that this does not reflect the final product: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Spells1MP.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hello again!

ZWEIHÄNDER is coming along swiftly. I began importing all of the copy into my templates last night. And while there are some minor tweaks in process, it's getting closer to completion. I have lined up my second artist to begin illustrating the 60+ careers. With a bit of hard work and luck, I believe this will be ready for publication by late spring/early summer.

Here's a sneak peak at the Combat section - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Combat_Test.pdf


Best,
Daniel


----------



## Libramarian

I really like the cover art.

A question though---does "universal game system" actually mean anything?

It's kind of odd to describe it as dark fantasy (specific genre), and then as a universal system.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Libramarian said:


> I really like the cover art.
> 
> A question though---does "universal game system" actually mean anything?
> 
> It's kind of odd to describe it as dark fantasy (specific genre), and then as a universal system.




The "universal" approach was to make it world agnostic, much like GURPS. Meaning, you could import it into your own homebrew, the Warhammer world, an adaptation of Lankhmar or others.

It's bi-line is officially now "Grim and Perilous RPG System", which lends a bit more weight towards the dark and gritty low magic system.


----------



## DM Howard

Very interested in this!


----------



## mach1.9pants

Wow that combat chapter looks really good, I like the art style.

So what are your plans reference releasing it? Kickstarter, lulu just PDF???


----------



## mhensley

This looks very much like something I'd be interested in.  Does this play more like WFRP 1 or 2e?  Guns?  Crazy crit tables?  Insanity rules?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mhensley said:


> This looks very much like something I'd be interested in.  Does this play more like WFRP 1 or 2e?  Guns?  Crazy crit tables?  Insanity rules?




It definitely has an old-school feel like 1e, but employs the fluidity of 2e's rule set. Careers are fully intact, with a number of new ones as well. Insanity, fear, corruption, fatigue, disease, nasty critical effects - the gritty nature of WFRP is there with a vast number of improvements where I felt it fell flat.

I labored for months prior to the decision to develop ZWEI on the economy in my own homebrew. Those familiar with GURPs will notice some similarities. Similarly, I recreate old and new weapons, along with several improvements to how armor is handled.

Wounds now are a cinch. Initiative is very fluid - now, someone in armor reacts a lot slower. Ranged weapons have a better feel, more realistic ranges and can grow in damage, much like how Melee weapons do.

Careers feel a bit more "tactile", meaning they all function different through their unique Career Traits and the spread of skills. Much like the atypical D&D Cleric, Fighter, Rogue and other classes pre-4E feel different, so do the 60+ Careers in ZWEI. 

Skills and Talents have been completely modified and changed as well, and all for the better. Some skills have been eliminated, while others have been combined. There are even new skills in place that WFRP was missing, which feel vital to the system.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mach1.9pants said:


> Wow that combat chapter looks really good, I like the art style.
> 
> So what are your plans reference releasing it? Kickstarter, lulu just PDF???




Well, my art costs have exceeded my budget. I have considered a Kickstarter.

I am going to do PDF releases at $5-7 a pop and a B&W version of the book through LuLu.com. I have a local distributer here in Missouri and Kansas, both shops which are huge Warhammer fans. Print on demand is definitely an option, but I'm not so sure how sales work.

Regardless, here's an example of the artist's other work for the book - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/GangBoss.png


----------



## mach1.9pants

Sweet that art is so evocative! I hope you do a Lulu  PDF/print bundle this is looking reallly good, so just a solo effort? Have you many playtesters running the numbers outside your group?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mach1.9pants said:


> Sweet that art is so evocative! I hope you do a Lulu  PDF/print bundle this is looking reallly good, so just a solo effort? Have you many playtesters running the numbers outside your group?




I technically have two groups, with me running all of the testing. We have a total of 12 individual play testers.

This has been a solo effort for me over the years. It wasn't until late last year that I decided to actually start the publishing effort.

All print copies will include the PDF for free.


Best,
Daniel


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, I present a story that reflect the grim and perilous tone of the system. Meet _Wilhelm Eckhardt_ -

*FOR MATURE READERS ONLY*
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Wilhelm_Promotion.pdf


----------



## DM Howard

Moniker said:


> Today, I present a story that reflect the grim and perilous tone of the system. Meet _Wilhelm Eckhardt_ -
> 
> *FOR MATURE READERS ONLY*
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Wilhelm_Promotion.pdf




I liked it.  I felt like you kept the character close but distant to the reader at the same time, showing that kind of wandering despair and fatalism that he has learned.  Well done!  

If you ever need any help with writing some fiction pieces for filler I'd be happy to help!


----------



## mach1.9pants

A grim NPC to yoink into a campaign right there!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The concept art for Professions is coming along nicely! Here are a few pencil sketches depicting a Beggar, a Berserker, the Mercenary and the Busker!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/4.jpg

Also, I am working on a website for ZWEIHÄNDER. You can preview it at GrimAndPerilous.com!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I have officially commissioned Outland Creative (Outland Creative |) to create the look and feel of ZWEIHÄNDER!

Note that some of the illustrations are going through revisions, but should give you a look into the "grim and perilous" nature of ZWEIHÄNDER's design:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/concept_careers.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/4.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/5.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/6.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/7.jpg


----------



## mhensley

very impressive stuff


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of my favorite items that WFRPG 2e offers is the Fortune and Fate Point system. It provides a "get out of jail free" card for rolls and situations that result in maiming or death, gives options to tempt fate with a re-roll and most importantly, gives players a sense of hope against terrible dice results. WFRP 3e further evolved this into the Fortune pool. But it still didn't get a few things right (like the group dynamic contribution and player punishment system that's engendered into the rules).

Using this as inspiration, I've redefined the way Fortune works, eliminating the need to track Fate points whatsoever. It needs to stay "grim and perilous", while embracing the group dynamic. This is the sort of way I envision the function of Fortune working in ZWEIHÄNDER.

Here's what we've adopted around the table for our play testing. I'd love to get your feedback on it!

*The Fortune Pool*
Fortune is not only the function of the individual, but also group dynamic. At the beginning of a session, each player contributes Fortune Points to the pool, based on what tier they are in their Profession (Basic Tier contributes 1 FP, Intermediate Tier contributes 2 FP and Advanced Tier contributes 3 FP).

Fortune can be used in several ways:

1) A player can use a Fortune Point to re-roll a failed skill or damage roll, as long as it's not a critical failure. Fortune Points cannot be used in this manner if the player fails the re-roll.

2) A player can use a Fortune Point to force the GM to re-roll a successful skill test or damage roll, as long as it's not a critical success. Fortune Points cannot be used in this manner if the GM succeeds the re-roll.

3) A player can use a Fortune Point to gain 1 Action Point. Fortune Points cannot be used to gain more than 1 Action Point per turn.

4) A player can use a Fortune Point to escape maiming or death. However, a player cannot use more than 1 Fortune Point in this manner per session.

Fortune "refreshes" during the session whenever the players successfully conquer a session-based obstacle, adding a number of Fortune Points back to the pool equal to the number of players around the table. This can range from winning a combat encounter, succeeding a social encounter, conquering a major environmental obstacle that required players to test their skills or any other sort of situation the GM deems as a story or session-based challenge. This helps extend the use of the Fortune Pool for long sessions.

Similarly, a GM maintains his own Fortune Pool. He receives 3 Fortune Points at the beginning of each session, to be used in the same manner that the Fortune Pool functions for players. However, unlike the player's Fortune Pool, his never refreshes during the session.

Fun ways Fortune Points can be tracked is using a bowl with wrapped candy in it. One of our players introduced Rollos candy to track, and it's sort of became a weird dice ritual to eat the Rollo before re-rolling (or "re-Rolloing" as he likes to call it).


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Encumbrance seems to be one of those items a lot of games make a fuss over. Furthermore, it becomes a point of contention ofttimes. ZWEI proposes a super simple system that is simple and easy, with a few general guidelines -


*Encumbrance*
Encumbrance is a measure of how much a character can carry with them. It isn't necessarily a measure of how much weight a character can haul around, as encumbrance defines how a character handles items without impeding his or her ability to perform physically. It relies solely on a few basic rules, and the GM makes judgement calls otherwise:

Every character has a number of encumbrance "slots", equal to his or her Strength bonus.

Any reasonably large item, such as armor, a shield, a sword, a two-handed sword, a bow with quiver, a polearm, a backpack full of miscellaneous gear, a bedroll, tent or otherwise, takes up one slot each.

Awkward or particularly heavy items, such as 10' ladders, a stone idol, a wagon wheel or otherwise, cannot be hauled without being encumbered, despite the character's strength.

Things small enough to be carried in one's pockets or a pouch do not take up a slot. Knives, throwing axes and the like can be paired together in groups of 3, taking up one slot.

Reasonable assumptions trump basic rules under these circumstances. Just because armor takes up one slot, doesn't mean someone with a 7 Strength bonus can carry 7 suits of armor.

For every additional item a character carries beyond their maximum allotment, they suffer a cumulative -10% to Athletics and Coordination.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

More concept art to feast your eyes on! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/8_72.jpg 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/9_72.jpg 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/10_72.jpg


You can view more concept art and join the discussion for ZWEIHÄNDER grim and perilous over here: Strike to Stun Forums: WFRP at its best :: View Forum - Zweihänder


----------



## mach1.9pants

Looking good!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The last batch of concept art for the Professions has come in. We're now up to 62 Professions for the core book! I recommended several changes to the artist this morning, but they definitely come closer to the feedback I've received from everyone. Take a look! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/11_72.jpg


----------



## mach1.9pants

That is pretty awesome art, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Adherent, Alchemist and Courtier*

I've been working on profession descriptions this evening, and I thought I'd share. Although they do not include the characteristics, skills, talents, traits and the like I believe the descriptions are evocative, and give a clear indication to the tone of the book. It also includes the final black and white images for the three professions. 

Enjoy! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Three_Professions.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One thing I feel was always missing from tabletop RPGs was a way to track events over the course of a campaign that denoted narrative changes, above and beyond any sort of cataloguing or note taking players and GMs make outside the game.

Zweihänder assumes that earning these sort of narrative bonuses (or narrative penalties) are just as important to track as characteristic bumps, earning new skills and opening up new talents for your character. Having this for immediate reference helps guide players to find a voice and act in a manner that illustrates the character's trials, tribulations and the invariable effects they have on their character's life.

In that, I have begun working on a series of traits that are tied directly to the story, which are given out by the GM or cooperatively picked with the players during character creation or over the course of a campaign. Since there isn't truly a general rule for numeric-based bonus in reference to these traits, the GM will always be the final arbiter of their direct benefits or penalties. Most of the time they will be situational, and its encouraged to leave them fast and loose in their description so players and GMs don't feel their hands are tied when they want to tap into these traits around the table.

Here's a look at a handful of those which we've used in our play tests. This is by no means complete, but I'd love to hear your suggestions for additional Story Traits!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Story_Traits.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Some of the final inks have come in. I am very please with how they turned out!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/06_72.jpg

Left Top: Footpad
Right Top: Forester
Left Bottom: Gambler
Right Bottom: Gaoler


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I thought I'd share a scan of one of our player's character sheets. This is for revision 4, which is pretty close to the final version. The character sheet is a mock-up; the finished version I am working with gitzmansgallery.com with. The player isn't the best at spelling, but it's the cleanest scan I could find amongst the playtesters. 

His character Chauncey, a sellsword, is nearing the end of his basic tier now. It also highlights some of the core focuses in ZWEI; Story Traits, Personality Traits and the influence of events of order and chaos have an effect on the mindset of the character. They provide guidelines to help players find a voice for their character, and show milestones prior to and during their character's life that have shaped their personalities. 

Feedback and criticisms welcome! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/chauncey_revision4.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

To color, or not to color: that is the question.

Color: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/02_colors_72.jpg 

B&W:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/02_72.jpg


----------



## mach1.9pants

Well colour is always nice but they look a little bright and pretty not grim and perilous. Probably due to the slightly comic style and simple colouring.

Hard decision


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*ZWEIHÄNDER, A GRIM AND PERILOUS ROLEPLAYING GAME, WANTS YOU!
*

As I am closing in on the final touches of ZWEIHÄNDER, I have a handful of items I would like to finalize here in the next few weeks. Story Traits and Racial Traits are where a lot of the "color" of the system shines. I am looking for a couple of folks to take a look at what I have thus far and give criticisms and recommendations on these two items.

Here's what I am looking for from applicants:

1) You must be 21 years or older and not currently employed by Fantasy Flight Publishing Inc, Games Workshop Limited, Green Ronin Publishing LLC, Paizo Publishing LLC or Wizards of the Coast LLC directly or indirectly through its affiliates or d/b/a.
2) You have GMed any edition of Warhammer and have played several other popular RPG products such as Burning Wheel, D&D or FATE. I would prefer familiarity with WFRPG 1e and 2e.
3) Number crunchers welcome, but what I am really looking for is feedback on the narrative aspects of the traits.
4) You have published free or paid RPG products in the past 10 years.
5) Willingness to sign a playtest confidentiality agreement, as indicated here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HTLjQ2LYIYHpLKeU-z5XqBkaRKQFpH1RkLpKJB9iIXg/edit

Send all applications, along with a signed confidentiality agreement to mformoniker at gmail dot com. Those chosen will have their names added as contributors in the publication.


Best,
Daniel


----------



## mhensley

I'd love to help.  I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Moniker said:


> *ZWEIHÄNDER, A GRIM AND PERILOUS ROLEPLAYING GAME, WANTS YOU!
> *
> 
> As I am closing in on the final touches of ZWEIHÄNDER, I have a handful of items I would like to finalize here in the next few weeks. Story Traits and Racial Traits are where a lot of the "color" of the system shines. I am looking for a couple of folks to take a look at what I have thus far and give criticisms and recommendations on these two items.
> 
> Here's what I am looking for from applicants:
> 
> 1) You must be 21 years or older and not currently employed by Fantasy Flight Publishing Inc, Games Workshop Limited, Green Ronin Publishing LLC, Paizo Publishing LLC or Wizards of the Coast LLC directly or indirectly through its affiliates or d/b/a.
> 2) You have GMed any edition of Warhammer and have played several other popular RPG products such as Burning Wheel, D&D or FATE. I would prefer familiarity with WFRPG 1e and 2e.
> 3) Number crunchers welcome, but what I am really looking for is feedback on the narrative aspects of the traits.
> 4) You have published free or paid RPG products in the past 10 years.
> 5) Willingness to sign a playtest confidentiality agreement, as indicated here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HTLjQ2LYIYHpLKeU-z5XqBkaRKQFpH1RkLpKJB9iIXg/edit
> 
> Send all applications, along with a signed confidentiality agreement to mformoniker at gmail dot com. Those chosen will have their names added as contributors in the publication.
> 
> 
> Best,
> Daniel




Thanks for the applications, all! I've got a good number of contributors, and now closing submissions. 


Best, 
Daniel


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER will be packaged with 61 Professions, all unique in their own way. Every Profession starts with a suggested "package" of investments during their Basic Tier, along with two unique Professional Traits. 

As characters grow into their Intermediate and Advanced Tier, players can begin to distinguish their character's Profession from others by investing in Characteristics, Skills and Skill Traits based on the narrative the GM provides. The building blocks of the system opens up a customizable build for each character as they grow out of Basic Tier. This means that no two Bailiffs will look the same at Intermediate or Advanced Tier whatsoever. Players will make decisions based on the story, narration and personal events during the campaign to build and invest a wholly unique Profession of their own making, using the wealth of options presented in the book. No fiddly math, no fiddly bonuses - all Traits are unique from one another, providing both narrative and mechanical bonuses. This isn't D&D - it's clearly written for the grim and perilous crowd! 

Some have already asked "how do I build the advanced careers already included in Warhammer?" It's very simply, as the system is designed with complete modularity. Essentially, you can invest in new Skills, Characteristic bumps and Skill Traits to fit the vision of your perfect career. Although you will be strongest in core abilities packaged with your Profession at Basic Tier, you can make experience point investments to create whatever type of career you want. ZWEIHÄNDER uses many modern RPG design principles, taking influence from a number of indie developers. It improves upon those that were poorly designed and balanced perfectly so that all players will have the same number of distinctions made available to them. ZWEIHÄNDER promises to be both familiar to those who've played and GMed in the Old World, yet unique in its application. 

Without further ado, I present the complete Professions list in the core book: 

*Adherent 
Alchemist 
Animal Trainer 
Apothecary 
Artisan 
Astrologer 
Bailiff 
Barber Surgeon 
Beggar 
Berserker 
Bounty Hunter 
Busker 
Courtier 
Cavalier 
Charlatan
Cutthroat 
Dragoon 
Drover 
Druid 
Footpad 
Forester 
Gambler 
Gaoler 
Gladiator 
Godsworn 
Graverobber 
Harrier 
Hedgewise 
Highwayman 
Huntsman 
Laborer 
Man at Arms 
Merchant 
Monk 
Partisan 
Peasant 
Penitent 
Pilgrim 
Prostitute 
Pugilist 
Rabblerouser 
Raconteur 
Rake 
Reaver 
Reeve 
Sailor 
Scholar 
Scout 
Sellsword 
Servant 
Slayer 
Smuggler 
Sorcerer 
Squire 
Swashbuckler 
Thief 
Troubadour 
Vagabond 
Valet 
Watchman 
Witch *


edit - those of you who were patient enough to read to the end of this post get to see the final artwork for the Rake and the Godsworn: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/17_72.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Thanks to Jesse "Gitzman" Burke, ZWEIHÄNDER now has a beautiful two page character sheet!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/ZWEIHANDER_CharacterFull.pdf

In other news, development is almost complete. I have a final run-through of the intrigue mechanics, which will enhance the social encounter model ZWEI supports. If you've played the tabletop RPG A Song of Ice and Fire, it will feel very familiar. More on that soon.


Best,
Daniel


----------



## mach1.9pants

That is a lovely sheet


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER's website is now live! Additionally, check out the home page for an announcement on the "Living Ruleset", called Grim And Perilous!

HOME


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Help us get the word out to Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and Warhammer 40k fans! Join us over at our Facebook page to view daily updates from the designers and contributors to ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous. Every time we reach 100 Likes, we'll post a new piece of artwork from the core book. 

Hop onto our Facebook page now to get a sneak peek at one of the many wonderful pieces of art from our resident artist Ger from Outland Entertainment! https://www.facebook.com/grimandperilous


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu

This looks very cool.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Here's something new to whet your appetite. This two-pager takes a closer look at the 62 professions in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous RPG, and provides 12 sample Professional Traits. Enjoy!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Professions_List.pdf


----------



## Morrus

*ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous (a WARHAMMER retroclone)*

_ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous_ is a low fantasy role-playing game, loosely based on the _Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay_ tabletop system. Set for release in autumn of 2012, ZWEIHÄNDER embraces the dark and gritty nature of old school RPGs of yore while simultaneously providing many modern advances found in today's roleplaying game industry. The finished product will be "world-agnostic", universally adaptable for any low or dark fantasy campaign with similar application principles as GURPS. 

ZWEIHÄNDER will be made available as a print-on-demand product, physical book availability on Amazon and incorporate a digital initiative/living ruleset called "Grim & Perilous".

Major influences include _Warhammer Fantasy Rolepla_y (all three editions), H.P. Lovecraft's _Cthulhu_ mythos, Andrzej Sapkowski's _The Witcher_ novels, George RR Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_, the original AD&D _Dungeon's Master Guide_, _Small But Viscous Dog_ and a host of other kitbashed and/or supplements created by Liber Fanatica and the Strike to Stun crew!

See the official web page here.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Thanks for post, Morrus!


----------



## kitsune9

I really like the character sheet.


----------



## Stilvan

Wow. Looks very promising. Will be keeping an eye out.


----------



## ArmoredSaint

Ooh.  I'm interested.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Today, 08:20 PM	  #114  (permalink)
> Trevor387
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2012
> Posts: 8
> Novice (Lvl 1)



reported


----------



## Pour

kitsune9 said:


> I really like the character sheet.



Agreed, that sheet is gorgeous. Keeping tabs on this project. Love a good game I can borrow from.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Click the link below to see our new promotional poster!

ZWEIHÄNDER - this ain't your Uncle Siggy's Fantasy Roleplay


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Click the link below to see our new promotional poster!

ZWEIHÄNDER - this ain't your Uncle Siggy's Fantasy Roleplay


----------



## mach1.9pants

I just LOVE your art


----------



## mach1.9pants

As I said before the art is inspiring in this, from what I have seen. Very keen on getting my hands on the final product.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Thanks to EN World and other RPG sites, we've reached our 100 Facebook LIKE goal in the first week!

For every 100 LIKES to our Facebook page, we'll share a new image from ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous. As promised, here's a look at the Beggar, Berserker, Bounty Hunter and Busker! And if you haven't already, go  LIKE our Facebook page to reveal more images over the coming weeks!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/03_72.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For every 100 LIKES to our Facebook page, we'll share a new image from ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous. As promised, here's a look at the Beggar, Berserker, Bounty Hunter and Busker! And if you haven't already, go  LIKE our Facebook page to reveal more images over the coming weeks!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/03_72.jpg


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm not on Facebook, but I like very much what I have seen so far


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are proud to announce that *Dejan Mandic* has joined our art team here at ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous! His work evokes a Warhammer 1e feel and look. I think you're going to love it! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Adventurers.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are proud to announce that *Dejan Mandic* has joined our art team here at ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous! His work evokes a Warhammer 1e feel and look. I think you're going to love it! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Adventurers.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Pappa Gary's Wizards Never Saw This Coming.

Here's our second promotional poster for ZWEIHÄNDER _Young & Rebellious_! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/redbox.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Pappa Gary's Wizards Never Saw This Coming.

Here's our second promotional poster for ZWEIHÄNDER _Young & Rebellious_! 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/redbox.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We're still grinding towards completion here in autumn. Skill Traits are nearly finished. Here's a sneak peak at a few as to whet your appetite. I believe you'll find these vastly improved from revision 1 "Corehammer":

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Skill_Traits.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We're still grinding towards completion here in autumn. Skill Traits are nearly finished. Here's a sneak peak at a few as to whet your appetite. I believe you'll find these vastly improved from revision 1 "Corehammer":

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Skill_Traits.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are giving away an original WFRP 2e book and Career Compendium (now replaced in a three-ring binder) to one random person on our Facebook page August 6th!

Head over to our Facebook page by clicking this link, and be sure to share the top-most post to enter and win!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Win A Grim & Perilous Prize from ZWEIHÄNDER!*

We are giving away an original WFRP 2e book and Career Compendium (now replaced in a three-ring binder) to one random person on our Facebook page August 6th!

Head over to our Facebook page by clicking this link, and be sure to share the top-most post to enter and win!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Who wants to see the Introduction "Example of Play" for ZWEIHÄNDER? While the lay-out, margins and text isn't final, it should give you an idea how some of the mechanics can be employed to support grim & perilous adventures - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/4_7.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Who wants to see the Introduction "Example of Play" for ZWEIHÄNDER? While the lay-out, margins and text isn't final, it should give you an idea how some of the mechanics can be employed to support grim & perilous adventures - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/4_7.pdf


----------



## The Black Kestrel

I'm throwing money at the screen, but nothing is happening.


----------



## Melhaic

You sold this to me a while ago. How long until I can give you my money?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Moniker said:


> We are giving away an original WFRP 2e book and Career Compendium (now replaced in a three-ring binder) to one random person on our Facebook page August 6th!
> 
> Head over to our Facebook page by clicking this link, and be sure to share the top-most post to enter and win!




Today, we did our drawing. Visit our Facebook page to see if you're the winner!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Moniker said:


> We are giving away an original WFRP 2e book and Career Compendium (now replaced in a three-ring binder) to one random person on our Facebook page August 6th!
> 
> Head over to our Facebook page by clicking this link, and be sure to share the top-most post to enter and win!




Today, we did our drawing. Visit our Facebook page to see if you're the winner!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Behold and lament in the David Mamet-inspired horror which is ZWEIHÄNDER! The voiceover was done by one of the play testers, who has an appropriately dry and gravely voice. Unfortunately, the microphone captured an echo. However, I think it turned out alright for our first video. Let me know what you think!

Mature language, NSFW

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHR-Ki93VHs[/ame]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Behold and lament in the David Mamet-inspired horror which is ZWEIHÄNDER! The voiceover was done by one of the play testers, who has an appropriately dry and gravely voice. Unfortunately, the microphone captured an echo. However, I think it turned out alright for our first video. Let me know what you think!

Mature language, NSFW

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHR-Ki93VHs[/ame]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've put the finishing touches on the Professions' skill distributions. You can view a sneak peak to see how some of your favorite "careers" stack up in ZWEIHÄNDER at this link - 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Screen Shot 2012-08-15 at 2.43.43 PM.png


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've put the finishing touches on the Professions' skill distributions. You can view a sneak peak to see how some of your favorite "careers" stack up in ZWEIHÄNDER at this link - 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Screen Shot 2012-08-15 at 2.43.43 PM.png


----------



## frankthedm

So were is the link to buy / preorder a hardcopy?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Looks like we hit another 100 LIKES at our Facebook page! As promised, here's a new piece of art from Dejan Mandic called "Witch Huntress".

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Witch Hunter.jpg

For every 100 additional LIKES, we'll continue to share new artwork with the community. Thanks again!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Looks like we hit another 100 LIKES at our Facebook page! As promised, here's a new piece of art from Dejan Mandic called "Witch Huntress".

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Witch Hunter.jpg

For every 100 additional LIKES, we'll continue to share new artwork with the community. Thanks again!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I've been extremely impressed with Dejan Mandic's work with *ZWEIHÄNDER*. It strikes very close to the look and feel of Warhammer while capturing the spirit of a "grim & perilous" game system.

We've decided to change the direction of the artwork with the book. With that, I present to you the first of our revised Profession's artwork. Meet your local village Reeve!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/download.jpeg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I've been extremely impressed with Dejan Mandic's work with *ZWEIHÄNDER*. It strikes very close to the look and feel of Warhammer while capturing the spirit of a "grim & perilous" game system.

We've decided to change the direction of the artwork with the book. With that, I present to you the first of our revised Profession's artwork. Meet your local village Reeve!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/download.jpeg


----------



## Dragonbait

Moniker said:


> We've decided to change the direction of the artwork with the book. With that, I present to you the first of our revised Profession's artwork. Meet your local village Reeve!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/download.jpeg




Will this affect the publication date of the game? I'm chomping at the bit to get this game!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Dragonbait said:


> Will this affect the publication date of the game? I'm chomping at the bit to get this game!




Our publication date remains unchanged. We're still tracking for late autumn/early winter this year!


----------



## TreChriron

I thought you had a BETA release for play testing? A local GM friend is looking to run WFRP 2e and I told him about this. Would be fun to kick the tires on it instead of drumming up copies of WFRP.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

TreChriron said:


> I thought you had a BETA release for play testing? A local GM friend is looking to run WFRP 2e and I told him about this. Would be fun to kick the tires on it instead of drumming up copies of WFRP.




The demo should be ready pretty soon. We're rolling through a few final changes with combat. Providing we don't run into any snags, I'll be working on the demo next week.

Tune into The Going Last Gaming Podcast later this week for an exciting announcement about ZWEIHÄNDER as well!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Check out my interview with the guys over at The Going Last Podcast on ZWEIHÄNDER! We made a special announcement, with more details to come: ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous Interview at The Going Last Podcast The interview starts around 33:00 in.

You can also download an early draft of the Introduction chapter from the book! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Going_Last_Lowres_Unfinished.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Check out my interview with the guys over at The Going Last Podcast on ZWEIHÄNDER! We made a special announcement, with more details to come: ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous Interview at The Going Last Podcast The interview starts around 33:00 in.

You can also download an early draft of the Introduction chapter from the book! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Going_Last_Lowres_Unfinished.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We at Grim & Perilous Studios don't believe in a grim & perilous economy. For those who listened to our recent interview over at The Going Last Podcast, some listeners may have picked up on an important announcement. For those who missed it, we're proud to announce that we'll be releasing an art-free version of ZWEIHÄNDER for free. Want more details? Read the PDF to learn more!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/CC3.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We at Grim & Perilous Studios don't believe in a grim & perilous economy. For those who listened to our recent interview over at The Going Last Podcast, some listeners may have picked up on an important announcement. For those who missed it, we're proud to announce that we'll be releasing an art-free version of ZWEIHÄNDER for free. Want more details? Read the PDF to learn more!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/CC3.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

In case you may have missed the post from over the weekend, you can read our second draft of Chapter One: Introduction for ZWEIHÄNDER now! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Going_Last_Lowres_Unfinished.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

In case you may have missed the post from over the weekend, you can read our second draft of Chapter One: Introduction for ZWEIHÄNDER now! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Going_Last_Lowres_Unfinished.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Want to know more about Zweihänder? We'd love to hear from you! Send us your questions and we'll provide answers at our home website on Tuesday September 18th. Ask us anything! We'll do our best to explain the concepts of design, along with new insights, of our favorite grim & perilous RPG. Feel free to post your questions below or on our web forum at Strike to Stun Forums: WFRP at its best :: View topic - Zweihänder Community Questions Panel Part 1


Best,
Daniel
Lead designer of Zweihänder a Grim & Perilous RPG


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Want to know more about Zweihänder? We'd love to hear from you! Send us your questions and we'll provide answers at our home website on Tuesday September 18th. Ask us anything! We'll do our best to explain the concepts of design, along with new insights, of our favorite grim & perilous RPG. Feel free to post your questions below or over at Strike to Stun Forums: WFRP at its best :: View topic - Zweihänder Community Questions Panel Part 1

Best,
Daniel
Lead designer of Zweihänder a Grim & Perilous RPG


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

From the nightmare terrors beyond, to isolation and powerlessness of the self, tension is a hallmark of any grim & perilous game. 

Here's a first look at the first few pages of Chapter XI: Fear and Insanity. While it doesn't represent the full chapter or the final product, it should give you the broad strokes of the mechanics while informing the role fear should play in in ZWEIHÄNDER. We'd love to near your opinions on its presentation!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Fear_Preview.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

From the nightmare terrors beyond, to isolation and powerlessness of the self, tension is a hallmark of any grim & perilous game. 

Here's a first look at the first few pages of Chapter XI: Fear and Insanity. While it doesn't represent the full chapter or the final product, it should give you the broad strokes of the mechanics while informing the role fear should play in in ZWEIHÄNDER. We'd love to near your opinions on its presentation!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Fear_Preview.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Interview #2  is up over at The Small But Vicious Podcast! Be sure to visit the link so you can download an exclusive preview of the Combat Encounters chapter! 

http://www.d20radio.com/sbv/?p=158

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/TSBVP_combatpreview.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Interview 2  is up over at The Small But Vicious Podcast! Be sure to visit the link so you can download an exclusive preview of the Combat Encounters chapter! 

Episode 58 : Does a Bear Cast in the Woods  The Small but Vicious Podcast

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/TSBVP_combatpreview.pdf


----------



## frankthedm

How intrinsically tied is the rules system to the "all injuries are lumped together for purposes of healing" notion? For me it feels almost unplayably artificial when a chirurgeon / healer HAS to treat 3 separate injuries from one fight as one lump total, yet can heal the next injury on its own. Tracking injuries separately won't work in a game with D&D HP numbers, but _wounds_ always stay at manageable levels for separate tacking. Yes, it would *require* the heal skill to heal_ less per application_ and make make minor injuries more negligible, but it would also make more significant injuries that much _worse_.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

frankthedm said:


> How intrinsically tied is the rules system to the "all injuries are lumped together for purposes of healing" notion? For me it feels almost unplayably artificial when a chirurgeon / healer HAS to treat 3 separate injuries from one fight as one lump total, yet can heal the next injury on its own. Tracking injuries separately won't work in a game with D&D HP numbers, but _wounds_ always stay at manageable levels for separate tacking. Yes, it would *require* the heal skill to heal_ less per application_ and make make minor injuries more negligible, but it would also make more significant injuries that much _worse_.




Excellent question! Here's a short explanation from our Healing Injuries entry that may help clarify some of these questions - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/HealingandInjuries.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we present an early look at how injuries and healing works in ZWEIHÄNDER. As is the hallmark of any grim & perilous system, injuries persist over time. The healing and injuries rules conform to many of the inherent groundwork Warhammer laid out years ago.

We'd love to hear any opinions or constructive criticism you may have!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/HealingandInjuries.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For every 100 new LIKES we get on Facebook, we'll release a new Profession's illustration from the book. In celebration of our 300th LIKE tonight, here's a peak at the Barber Surgeon! 

*PLIERS...SCALPEL...SCISSORS...BONESAW *
With an assortment of bizarre and frightening instruments, the Barber Surgeon sees to “curing” the injured. You may flip the results to succeed Awareness and Heal Tests when recognizing illness and treating the injured with your medical Skills. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Barber Surgeon.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For every 100 new LIKES we get on Facebook, we'll release a new Profession's illustration from the book. In celebration of our 300th LIKE tonight, here's a peak at the Barber Surgeon! 

*PLIERS...SCALPEL...SCISSORS...BONESAW *
With an assortment of bizarre and frightening instruments, the Barber Surgeon sees to “curing” the injured. You may flip the results to succeed Awareness and Heal Tests when recognizing illness and treating the injured with your medical Skills. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Barber Surgeon.jpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've vastly simplified the rules for healing as of our last play test. Does it still illicit a "grim & perilous" feel? Please share with us any constructive criticisms you may have for or against it.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/AlternativeHealingRules.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've vastly simplified the rules for healing as of our last play test. Does it still illicit a "grim & perilous" feel? Please share with us any constructive criticisms you may have for or against it.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/AlternativeHealingRules.pdf


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

You can check out our new video, along with our new artist Dejan Mandic at the following link - ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - YouTube


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

You can check out our new video, along with our new artist Dejan Mandic at the following link - ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - YouTube


----------



## Emirikol

Looking great so far.

[edit:removed posting error from outbreak undead thread]
jh


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've been speaking with Ingo over at Obskures.de For our German-speaking audience, you can view an exclusive preview of the Coachmaster Basic Profession image and learn more about ZWEIHÄNDER by visiting this link.

As for those who're wondering if we're going to print a German (and Polish version), we're definitely in support of it. Once we get closer to the actual print date we're going to explore both of these options extensively. We know there are a lot of fans of grim & perilous RPGs across the pond and would love to see what can be done!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We've been speaking with Ingo over at Obskures.de For our German-speaking audience, you can view an exclusive preview of the Coachmaster Basic Profession image and learn more about ZWEIHÄNDER by visiting this link.

As for those who're wondering if we're going to print a German (and Polish version), we're definitely in support of it. Once we get closer to the actual print date we're going to explore both of these options extensively. We know there are a lot of fans of grim & perilous RPGs across the pond and would love to see what can be done!


----------



## Walking Dad

German is my native language, and some of the names in the Warhammer world had an unintended comedy factor for German native speakers. If you intend to use German names for some part of your, I hope you don't intend to "fix this problem".


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Take a look at a new Basic Profession - Pit Fighter! All Professions gain one special ability. We believe it's fitting; what do you think?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Pit Fighter.jpg

*BLOOD AND SAND*
The roar of the crowd inspires the Pit Fighter to greatness. Let the lavish spectacle of the sport begin and rally the crowd to your favor! If there are onlookers who are not your enemies or friends watching you fight, make a Charm Test. If successful, you immediately gain a temporary pool of Health equal to your Fellowship Bonus (FB). You can only gain these benefits once per combat.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Take a look at a new Basic Profession - Pit Fighter! All Professions gain one special ability. We believe it's fitting; what do you think?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Pit Fighter.jpg

*BLOOD AND SAND*
The roar of the crowd inspires the Pit Fighter to greatness. Let the lavish spectacle of the sport begin and rally the crowd to your favor! If there are onlookers who are not your enemies or friends watching you fight, make a Charm Test. If successful, you immediately gain a temporary pool of Health equal to your Fellowship Bonus (FB). You can only gain these benefits once per combat.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For every 100 new LIKES we receive on Facebook, we're releasing artwork from ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG.

As promised, here's an introduction to one of the other Basic Professions - the Prostitute!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Prostitute.jpg

*OLDEST PROFESSION*
Prostitutes use suggestive body language and provocateur to convince others to do their bidding. If you’re not careful, these actions may result in a certain expectation from the person you’ve seduced. When employing your sexuality to seduce and manipulate others, you may flip the results to succeed Charm Tests.

Additionally, when you solicit your services to someone else, they gain the benefits of “getting lucky". If so, they may re-roll any one failed Skill Test within the next 24 hours. But they cannot take advantage of this more than once per day.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For every 100 new LIKES we receive on Facebook, we're releasing artwork from ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG.

As promised, here's an introduction to one of the other Basic Professions - the Prostitute!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Prostitute.jpg

*OLDEST PROFESSION*
Prostitutes use suggestive body language and provocateur to convince others to do their bidding. If you’re not careful, these actions may result in a certain expectation from the person you’ve seduced. When employing your sexuality to seduce and manipulate others, you may flip the results to succeed Charm Tests.

Additionally, when you solicit your services to someone else, they gain the benefits of “getting lucky". If so, they may re-roll any one failed Skill Test within the next 24 hours. But they cannot take advantage of this more than once per day.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Have a spooky All-Hallow's Eve, and beware the Rat-catcher!*

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Rat Catcher.jpg

I am the bard known far and wide,
The travell'd rat-catcher beside;
A man most needful to this town,
So glorious through its old renown.
However many rats I see,
How many weasels there may be,
I cleanse the place from ev'ry one,
All needs must helter-skelter run.

-von Goethe

Have a spooky All-Hallow's Eve, and beware the Rat-catcher!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Have a spooky All-Hallow's Eve, and beware the Rat-catcher!*

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34934670/Class Rat Catcher.jpg

I am the bard known far and wide,
The travell'd rat-catcher beside;
A man most needful to this town,
So glorious through its old renown.
However many rats I see,
How many weasels there may be,
I cleanse the place from ev'ry one,
All needs must helter-skelter run.

-von Goethe

Have a spooky All-Hallow's Eve, and beware the Rat-catcher!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We'd love to know your thoughts on our "Grim & Perilous Stunt" system. Take a look over at our co-hosted forums and lend us your thoughts either here or in the thread!

http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=4552


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We'd love to know your thoughts on our "Grim & Perilous Stunt" system. Take a look over at our co-hosted forums and lend us your thoughts either here or in the thread!

http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=4552


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our new website is now live! We've transferred many of our posts from Facebook, including new artwork and insights to ZWEIHÄNDER's development to the website.

Come check us out over at GrimandPerilous.com!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our new website is now live! We've transferred many of our posts from Facebook, including new artwork and insights to ZWEIHÄNDER's development to the website.

Come check us out over at GrimandPerilous.com!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Head over to our home page to take a look at Hugo Stoat, a Peasant in his First Tier!

You'll be able to see what a profession looks like at the end of First Tier completed with enough experience points spent to move into the Second Tier with a new profession. It also illustrates some of the game mechanics of *ZWEIHÄNDER*, lending insight how the game works from a player's perspective.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=135


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Head over to our home page to take a look at Hugo Stoat, a Peasant in his First Tier!

You'll be able to see what a profession looks like at the end of First Tier completed with enough experience points spent to move into the Second Tier with a new profession. It also illustrates some of the game mechanics of *ZWEIHÄNDER*, lending insight how the game works from a player's perspective.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=135


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Say hello again to Hugo Stoat!

After being drafted into service by his liege lord’s press gang, he spent a number of years in the field. Hugo was soft and frightened; he certainly didn’t know what was in store for him. Through the crucible and into the flames, Hugo has slowly been honed into an instrument of war. Even after suffering from a particularly frightening defeat (sacrificing a Destiny Point in the process), Hugo emerged a true warrior. He even earned a nickname amongst his comrades, now called “the Beauty” for his half-ear, the mole on his cheek and the horrifying scars he proudly wears as a badge of honor.

This character sheet represents Hugo at the end of the Second Tier. His current profession is as a Militiaman. He has spent enough Experience Points to complete his Second Tier of growth.

Visit our home webpage at the link below see Hugo's character sheet and the Militiaman's profession image!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=143


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Say hello again to Hugo Stoat!

After being drafted into service by his liege lord’s press gang, he spent a number of years in the field. Hugo was soft and frightened; he certainly didn’t know what was in store for him. Through the crucible and into the flames, Hugo has slowly been honed into an instrument of war. Even after suffering from a particularly frightening defeat (sacrificing a Destiny Point in the process), Hugo emerged a true warrior. He even earned a nickname amongst his comrades, now called “the Beauty” for his half-ear, the mole on his cheek and the horrifying scars he proudly wears as a badge of honor.

This character sheet represents Hugo at the end of the Second Tier. His current profession is as a Militiaman. He has spent enough Experience Points to complete his Second Tier of growth.

Visit our home webpage at the link below see Hugo's character sheet and the Militiaman's profession image!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=143


----------



## Neonchameleon

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> German is my native language, and some of the names in the Warhammer world had an unintended comedy factor for German native speakers. If you intend to use German names for some part of your, I hope you don't intend to "fix this problem".



Are you sure it was unintended? Because the Warhammer I remember might well have made the fake German names silly deliberately as an extra layer of joke.


----------



## Walking Dad

I lack any insight information on this matter. Some were funny, but some had just bad grammar and spelling. They should fix these.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today marks the end of Hugo Stoat's career.

Hugo had fought for his people, eventually leading the coup d’état against his sovereign lord. But he now bears the many scars of war. Exposure to the horrors of the hidden world, Hugo has developed a crippling fear of darkness. Bearing witness to his lord’s dark rituals, Hugo also lost the use of one of his eyes…but in its place, a dark power has taken interest in him. When the moon is right, Hugo will feel a slight passing of warm air on the back of his neck. As this happens, the murk of night parts before his vision. Fearful that others will condemn him as a heretic, he takes great pains to hide this power. And now, Hugo sits as burgomeister of Hastings but the darkness continues to call to him in his dreams. Hugo’s innocent mind has been deranged and his humanity eroded before the chaos of the grim & perilous world he inhabits. Although some may call “the Beauty” a hero, dark thoughts preoccupy him as Hugo slowly devolved to become alike the former lord he’d fought to unseat…

Visit our home webpage at the link below see Hugo's character sheet and the Peasant Hero's profession image!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=180


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today marks the end of Hugo Stoat's career.

Hugo had fought for his people, eventually leading the coup d’état against his sovereign lord. But he now bears the many scars of war. Exposure to the horrors of the hidden world, Hugo has developed a crippling fear of darkness. Bearing witness to his lord’s dark rituals, Hugo also lost the use of one of his eyes…but in its place, a dark power has taken interest in him. When the moon is right, Hugo will feel a slight passing of warm air on the back of his neck. As this happens, the murk of night parts before his vision. Fearful that others will condemn him as a heretic, he takes great pains to hide this power. And now, Hugo sits as burgomeister of Hastings but the darkness continues to call to him in his dreams. Hugo’s innocent mind has been deranged and his humanity eroded before the chaos of the grim & perilous world he inhabits. Although some may call “the Beauty” a hero, dark thoughts preoccupy him as Hugo slowly devolved to become alike the former lord he’d fought to unseat…

Visit our home webpage at the link below see Hugo's character sheet and the Peasant Hero's profession image!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=180


----------



## mhensley

looking good

Will there be any guidelines for running the game with lower tech levels than warhammer assumes?  I strongly prefer a medieval game with no guns.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Yeah lots of great teases there, love the sheets and art. Really looking forward to the full rules


----------



## Emirikol

You guys have put an impressive amount of work and detail into this stuff.  Keep it up!  I of course will be watching for scenarios 

jh


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you seen the cover art to ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG (a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone)? Head over to our home website to see an exclusive preview of the cover art! It was beautifully illustrated by Jussi Alarauhio of Liber Fanatica fame.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=194


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you seen the cover art to ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG (a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone)? Head over to our home website to see an exclusive preview of the cover art! It was beautifully illustrated by Jussi Alarauhio of Liber Fanatica fame.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=194


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

mhensley said:


> looking good
> 
> Will there be any guidelines for running the game with lower tech levels than warhammer assumes?  I strongly prefer a medieval game with no guns.




Absolutely! While it is inspired by the European Renaissance (and Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay as well), gunpowder weapons can easily be removed without making any other additional changes. It's a very flexible system which allows complete modular control over the rules; they can be removed piecemeal without upsetting the inherent balance of the system.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you seen the cover art to ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG (a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone)? Head over to our home website to see an exclusive preview of the cover art! It was beautifully illustrated by Jussi Alarauhio of Liber Fanatica fame.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=194


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One year ago today, your humble author decided to turn Project Corehammer into the RPG you see developing before you now.

I’d like to believe that my vision, coupled with the extreme patience of our playtesters, critical feedback from contributors, proofreading from our in-house editors, the excellent cover and interior artists and its thoroughly-tested ruleset will prove that ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG will be a solid competitor against other top-tier RPG products.

For those who’ve been waiting for a release date, all’s we can say is that “it will be done when it’s done” (tentative Q1 of 2013). We want to make sure that all of the kinks are worked out, so that Tier One play is as balanced as Tier Three play. We also want to deliver an affordable product that has professional polish, which we feel is oftentimes missing from old school renaissance (OSR) products.

We appreciate your patience during the development process, and remain dedicated towards putting out the best “grim & perilous” product that’s hit the shelves since Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay!

Best,
Daniel Fox
Author and lead designer of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=205


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One year ago today, your humble author decided to turn Project Corehammer into the RPG you see developing before you now.

I’d like to believe that my vision, coupled with the extreme patience of our playtesters, critical feedback from contributors, proofreading from our in-house editors, the excellent cover and interior artists and its thoroughly-tested ruleset will prove that ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG will be a solid competitor against other top-tier RPG products.

For those who’ve been waiting for a release date, all’s we can say is that “it will be done when it’s done” (tentative Q1 of 2013). We want to make sure that all of the kinks are worked out, so that Tier One play is as balanced as Tier Three play. We also want to deliver an affordable product that has professional polish, which we feel is oftentimes missing from old school renaissance (OSR) products.

We appreciate your patience during the development process, and remain dedicated towards putting out the best “grim & perilous” product that’s hit the shelves since Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay!

Best,
Daniel Fox
Author and lead designer of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=205


----------



## mhensley

Could you show us a preview of a monster or two?  Have you done anything differently with how large monsters work?  One of the things that always bothered me in wfrp was stuff like giants having a bunch of attacks that usually missed.  It just seemed an odd way of representing them.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our new editor came onboard a few weeks ago for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. We've since started cleaning up the character creation chapter, and have outlined a few immediate considerations you’ll make when creating your first Grim & Perilous character.

Take a look at a sample of what we’re writing, and let us know if we’re hitting close to the mark with a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay inspired retroclone: 

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=212


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our new editor came onboard a few weeks ago for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. We've since started cleaning up the character creation chapter, and have outlined a few immediate considerations you’ll make when creating your first Grim & Perilous character.

Take a look at a sample of what we’re writing, and let us know if we’re hitting close to the mark with a Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay inspired retroclone: 

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=212


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Happy New Year everyone! We took a short break during the holiday, but we're back and cracking for 2013. Head over to grimandperilous.com to download a preview of the revised Luck Pool mechanic. Let us know what you think!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=251


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Happy New Year everyone! We took a short break during the holiday, but we're back and cracking for 2013. Head over to grimandperilous.com to download a preview of the revised Luck Pool mechanic. Let us know what you think!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=251


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are closing in on final beta with ZWEIHÄNDER.


With the help of fellow contributors Jesse “Gitzman” Burke David Nadj, we have a form-fillable character sheet!


For our other contributors, Grim & Perilous Studios will be releasing the final beta version of the character creation packet in the next week. Watch your inboxes!


Follow this link to preview the character sheet: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=256


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are closing in on final beta with ZWEIHÄNDER.


With the help of fellow contributors Jesse “Gitzman” Burke David Nadj, we have a form-fillable character sheet!


For our other contributors, Grim & Perilous Studios will be releasing the final beta version of the character creation packet in the next week. Watch your inboxes!


Follow this link to preview the character sheet: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=256


----------



## mach1.9pants

Will the BETA be available for perusing, or is it a closed BETA?


----------



## Emirikol

I can't wait to hear some reports!

jh


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I've oftentimes found myself at odds with the binary "alignment" system a number of popular RPGs employ. While they provide a rough guideline for players to roleplay a character's innate leanings, they seem far too restricting.


Personality temperaments are an important facet of any grim & perilous game. Today, we look at Blessings and Curses; the strength of a character and their greatest flaws:


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=267


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I've oftentimes found myself at odds with the binary "alignment" system a number of popular RPGs employ. While they provide a rough guideline for players to roleplay a character's innate leanings, they seem far too restricting.


Personality temperaments are an important facet of any grim & perilous game. Today, we look at Blessings and Curses; the strength of a character and their greatest flaws:


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=267


----------



## Pentoth

I am really interested in this looking forward to more in the future.  Liked you on Facebook too.  Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hello all, 

It's been two months or so since our last update. During this period, we reached the Advanced Tier with the vast majority of our playtest characters within our home game here in Kansas City. Next week, we are beginning a new campaign with the near-final beta rules in the Basic Tier. With nearly 2 years of play testing beneath our belts, I feel the character creation process has reached my vision of how it should work. The remainder of the rules - combat, exploration and social intrigue are in final beta as well. We will be working on magic this month and the next, and expect to have a final beta version ready by the end of summer. 

We've been blessed to have a large number of private play testers in our pool, with a lot of great feedback and constructive criticism. Beyond this, we have been talking about how to best raise awareness about *ZWEIHÄNDER*. One option is to release the game publicly in the same fashion as Lamentations of the Flame Princess. 

My hope is that releasing the product art-free in the coming months will not only generate new interest, but also help fuel the pending IndieGoGo campaign we are going to launch in early autumn. Dejan Mandic, our official artist, has done a wonderful job with the 60+ illustrations he's done thus far. But we need far more artwork from him, and I believe crowdfunding will get us where we need to be. 

I believe by changing our approach, modeled after Raggi's release of LOTFP, will lend credence to the legitimacy of *ZWEIHÄNDER* as a stand-along RPG (and a suitable substitute for WFRP). 


Best, 
Daniel Fox 
Lead designer of *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim and Perilous RPG
http://www.grimandperilous.com


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hello all, 

It's been two months or so since our last update. During this period, we reached the Advanced Tier with the vast majority of our playtest characters within our home game here in Kansas City. Next week, we are beginning a new campaign with the near-final beta rules in the Basic Tier. With nearly 2 years of play testing beneath our belts, I feel the character creation process has reached my vision of how it should work. The remainder of the rules - combat, exploration and social intrigue are in final beta as well. We will be working on magic this month and the next, and expect to have a final beta version ready by the end of summer. 

We've been blessed to have a large number of private play testers in our pool, with a lot of great feedback and constructive criticism. Beyond this, we have been talking about how to best raise awareness about *ZWEIHÄNDER*. One option is to release the game publicly in the same fashion as Lamentations of the Flame Princess. 

My hope is that releasing the product art-free in the coming months will not only generate new interest, but also help fuel the pending IndieGoGo campaign we are going to launch in early autumn. Dejan Mandic, our official artist, has done a wonderful job with the 60+ illustrations he's done thus far. But we need far more artwork from him, and I believe crowdfunding will get us where we need to be. 

I believe by changing our approach, modeled after Raggi's release of LOTFP, will lend credence to the legitimacy of *ZWEIHÄNDER* as a stand-along RPG (and a suitable substitute for WFRP). 


Best, 
Daniel Fox 
Lead designer of *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim and Perilous RPG
http://www.grimandperilous.com


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Many of you have been asking about how Standard Professions work, what Basic Tier means and how Experience Points are spent. Follow this link to a lengthy article direct from Chapter 3: Professions. You can also preview a sample Standard Profession - The Adherent!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=291


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Many of you have been asking about how Standard Professions work, what Basic Tier means and how Experience Points are spent. Follow this link to a lengthy article direct from Chapter 3: Professions. You can also preview a sample Standard Profession - The Adherent!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=291


----------



## Morrus

I've merged the two threads, since they were both covering the same ground.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Morrus said:


> I've merged the two threads, since they were both covering the same ground.




Thanks Morrus!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The artwork for *ZWEIHÄNDER* includes both men and women throughout. We make no distinction between the sexes and their role from the perspective of our writing and artwork. There are male Prostitutes, female Inquisitors and even a sexually-ambiguous Squire. In the spirit of inclusivity, we’ve changed our cover art. Meet Gertrude “the Bride” Skolsdottir, the most bad-ass bounty huntress this side of the Old World!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=307


----------



## Ajar

Love the egalitarian philosophy. Looking forward to the game.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hungry for more Professions? Take a look at the Courtier!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=312


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we are pleased to present the complete list of Standard Professions. There are over 70 different choices, broken out by their role (or _Archetype_ as we call it).

Each Standard Profession falls into one of six Archetypes: *Academic*, *Criminal*, *Menial*,*Ranger*, *Socialite* or *Warrior*.

Your Archetype shapes the choice you make in Intermediate and Advance Tier, as you move into a new Standard Profession. This mimics the Career Paths found in Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, but with far more flexibility. In some cases, your Gamemaster may even allow you to move into an Elite Profession!

Take a look below, and enjoy some new artwork from Dejan Mandic!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=316


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*ZWEIHÄNDER's Core Mechanics - Feedback Wanted!
*
In a grim & perilous campaign world, characters will find themselves enthralled in intense action scenes, the machinations of socialites, lethal melee, adrenaline-pumped chase scenes and horrific confrontations with aberrant creatures from beyond. Combined with raw abilities, your character is able to overcome various challenges by calling upon specific aptitudes. Learnt proficiencies that allow you to overcome challenges and tasks, build upon the foundation of your raw abilities. Your skills represent a specific command over situations your character has either grown accustomed to or exhibits a natural command over. And naturally, all challenges have their own measure of risk. The threat of failure is a constant reminder that no character, no matter how far along in age or experience, is immortal or able to conquer challenges without consideration of their environment.


Join the community discussion and submit your feedback with the "comment" feature on Google docs!


https://docs.google.com/document/d/...bylGMa8iD3T5hFGZg/edit#heading=h.1hy68swj4ckr


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Who is ready to create their first character for *ZWEIHÄNDER*? Follow this post to experience Revision 6.2c for Character Creation!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=328


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

How did you like the character creation chapter? If you haven’t already, download the form-fillable character sheet and send us a copy of your Grim & Perilous character to daniel@grimandperilous.com. Be sure to include a background story about them as well. We will post the best of the best on our home website and in the book!


Don’t forget to pick up some Trappings! Give your character appropriate weapons and armor to fully flesh out your *ZWEIHÄNDER* character! Go to our home page to access Trappings!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=340


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As requested, the steps to create a *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim & Perilous character are now centrally located on our home webpage! We've added Trappings and their related Qualities as well. 


http://grimandperilous.com/?page_id=343


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Calling all artists! We need new artwork for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous. Are you looking to get exposure in the RPG industry? We'd like to help. Unfortunately, we're not quite set up to pay anyone, but we can guarantee that every contributing artist will receive a physical copy of the book.


If you're interested in helping our team, please email us direct daniel@grimandperilous.com


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One important distinction about *ZWEIHÄNDER* is that players don't earn Experience Points. Instead, players earn Reward Points (RP) based primarily on the axiom of how well they exemplify their character's Blessing and Curse or otherwise role-playing (RP).


Learn more on our homepage!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=353


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*CREATE A GRIM & PERILOUS CHARACTER TODAY*
Interested in seeing how character creation works in *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim & Perilous RPG? Follow these links to get started!

*Step I - READ INTRODUCTION*
*Step II - LEARN HOW TO PLAY*
*Step III - DOWNLOAD THE FORM-FILLABLE CHARACTER SHEET*
*STEP IV - BEGIN CHARACTER CREATION*
*Step V - AUTHOR YOUR PROFESSION*
*Step VI - SELECT ARMS & ARMOR*
*Step VII - TRACK YOUR ARMS & ARMOR'S QUALITIES*
_(last updated 25 Sept 2013 with new character sheet)
_

*DISCLAIMERS ABOUT ZWEIHÄNDER GRIM & PERILOUS*
All rights title and interest in and to (a) the ideas, concepts, brands and products the Playtest Materials arise from, (b) the Playtest Materials, (c) all related and underlying intellectual property including all trademarks and copyrights, and (d) any and all derivatives of the foregoing belong to Grim & Perilous Studios, LLC Questions and comments regarding these Playtest Materials may be directed to Grim & Perilous Studios, LLC


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have added even more Standard Professions for you to try out during the Character Creation beta phase of *ZWEIHÄNDER*. Check out our home page for more information to learn more about the up-and-coming Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=371


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

How did we address *WFRP's* "naked dwarf syndrome" you ask? We built in rules for bleeding when unarmored, but also allowed some leeway for those that may wish to pick up this Dwarven Trait.


RUNE-MARKED GLORY
Sage and arcane, all Dwarves know their runes. They mark keepsakes, armor and weapons with chalk and ink, foretelling of an ancient, forgotten glory that came before them. Some even tattoo themselves from head to toe in these arcane symbols of might, evoking the age-old complaint by other warriors dubbed “naked dwarf syndrome”. Yet, these runes harbor an odd power, girding their body against the cold touch of steel and their mind against the effects of sorcery. You are immune to Bleeding, and can run around unarmored without impunity. Additionally, add your Willpower Bonus (WB) to Toughness Bonus (TB) when determining how much Damage or Peril you ignore when you succumb to Magick.


Go to grimandperilous.com to create your own Dwarven *ZWEIHÄNDER* character today!


http://grimandperilous.com/?page_id=343


----------



## mach1.9pants

I don"t get what this means "and can run around unarmored without impunity" _Without_ impunity? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Grim & Perilous fans! Have you already created your ZWEIHÄNDER character? Time to join Fight Club! Experience the fast-paced and perilous dangers presented within our open playtest combat system!



After Creating Your Grim & Perilous Character, take them into the ring to fight mano-a-mano, or even get your friends together for a big brawl! We’d love to hear about your experience with our latest revision of the Combat rules. Please submit all feedback to daniel@grimandperilous.com, or simply use the “Comment” feature in Google docs!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=379


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Happy Halloween! Head over to our home page to preview an appropriately-themed creature from the *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim & Perilous RPG bestiary: The Ghoul!


_There are those in this world that slave to their own vices. Ones given to gluttony can fall prey to chaos’s touch during their weakest moments of overindulgence. Once upon this dark path, it cannot be abandoned as the road to ghouldom begins…_


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=396

*edit:*
Alternatively, you can view the Ghoul here at Google docs: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mYdqRtkvZE1z_10R1tvkhZjKjmqg3t9Fi2LCO-KfNx0/edit#


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Who stands boldly against Ghouls and the forces of disorder? Enter the Inquisitor....


_Since the dawn of time, the forces of chaos have sought to corrupt the seeds of life and twist the soul of mankind.  Locked within this eternal struggle, the Inquisitor knows there is no place for half measures.  Vows of unwavering faith and fealty drive them to face the abominations of this world, and perhaps more importantly act as the scourge to those tainted souls that would lead their kin down the path of destruction.  It is their duty to be ever watchful, ever prepared, and ever ready to use any means necessary._


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=401


Alternatively, view in Google docs here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dg67lylDm2d9ygxRxUvjHLmO5KwX8lMJNEY_eAOGuqE/edit#


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The Spanish translation of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG beta documents are now in full swing!


Follow here: http://www.igarol.org/v4/foro/viewforum.php?f=119


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hail, grim & perilous fans! We have updated the beta documents with the most up-to-date ruleset. This should be the final version before we begin layout. Take a look within: http://grimandperilous.com/?page_id=343


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hail, grim & perilous fans!


Through rigorous play testing, we’ve been working discover imbalances, identify overlooked mechanics and “breaking” the rules of character creation. Although we’re not quite ready for primetime, we are coming close to finalizing the world’s first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone. Today, we wanted to share with you our internal beta documents. It includes many changes to the way characters are built, simplification of the Primary Attributes system, revision of the Fortune Point pool and streamlined combat mechanics.


Check out the links here to download the latest version of the play test for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=421


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are continuing to work through the Gamemaster’s section, which includes Corruption mechanics, Wilderness Travel, Social Influence encounters and Stress/Fear/Terror subchapters. However, we wanted to give you a sneak peak at Wilderness travel, and how a Gamemaster can shape the narrative around the roles each character plays during the journey.


Head over to our ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG home page to learn more: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=431


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 3rd Edition has been officially retired by Fantasy Flight Games. However, ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG (the world's only Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone) is still here and going strong.


Want to know more about ZWEIHÄNDER? Come participate in the public beta now: http://grimandperilous.com/


Be sure to visit Strike to Stun, where the (un)official  WFRP community still thrives: http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/index.php


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Take a sneak peek at one of the most notorious of Knaves, the Footpad! http://grimandperilous.com/?p=445


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have been hard at work revising public beta 1 for what will become beta 2, titled “GRIMDARK Edition“. Using feedback from our internal playtest and your suggestions, we’ve implemented a number of changes across the board.


Catch a sneak peak at our home page here: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=450


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hard to believe it's been over two and a half years since we began development! As we close in on our final beta, titled "GRIMDARK Edition", I'd like to share with you some of the inspiration for writing. Dejan Mandic, our resident artist, penned many of these images during the infancy of development alongside Ana Cmelic and Jussi Alarauhio. They lend a glimpse into ZWEIHÄNDER's principles in design: brutal violence, grim tidings, riveting intrigue, survival horror and perilous adventure.


Carrying a spark of hope, the lost souls of the world are embattled against corruption. Beset by the lure of chaos, these champions of order - both small and large - vie for their place in the world. Reeves ally with footpads, servants bear blades alongside sellswords, cheapjacks find themselves thrown into tense social situations with envoys while rat catchers help blaze the trail with trappers; a true motley crew. What fate awaits these destined children of a grim & perilous world?


View more of Dejan Mandic's work at this video link!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Continuing our highlight of the Knave Archetype, come take a look at the Gambler! http://grimandperilous.com/?p=468


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we’re moving onto the Commoner Archetype. Here’s a sneak peak at the Artisan!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=486


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Happy Monday, all! Today, let's take a look at a profession underneath the Warrior Archetype, the Berserker!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=495


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As a quick wrap-up from today, we wanted to share with you a look at some of the Natural Hazard rules in *ZWEIHÄNDER*. Natural Hazards include a number of perilous challenges a Character may face: falling, suffocating, sickness, poison and a host of others. We vacillated between sharing the rules for venereal disease or intoxication. First up, we'll show you our vision of how intoxication works. Stay tuned tomorrow to learn about venereal diseases (and other sickness as well)!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=501


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As a part of our ongoing sneak peak at Professions, come take a look at the Preacher, one of the 12 Professions assigned to the Academic Archetype!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=512


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As promised, come take a look at Sickness and Disease in ZWEIHÄNDER. We've included a few examples of those we plan to include in the final product.


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=517


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we take a look at one of the twelve Standard Professions in the Commoner Archetype, the Barber Surgeon.


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=521


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As a closing to the upcoming holiday weekend, we present to you one of our favorite Professions in the Commoner Archetype, the Rat Catcher!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=524


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We’re closing in on our final beta internally, codename “GRIMDARK Edition”. We’re cleaning it up for public consumption now, and will release the documents over the course of the next couple of weeks.


However, you can get a sneak peak at the new Character Sheet, alongside the new mechanics, by heading to our home page. It will take you to a Dropbox link for the revised three page sheet.


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=529


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

An excellent article was just published about the "death" of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay over at Order of Gamers. ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG even received an honorable mention!


http://www.orderofgamers.com/wfrp-3rd-edition-is-dead-long-live-wfrp/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

It was pure speculation at first, but the announcement of WFRP 4e has almost been confirmed by Chris Birch of Modiphius.
This is a grand idea, as I absolutely love Mutant Chronicles 3rd Edition. The ruleset is clean, fun and promotes the "dark" attitude prevalent in British RPGs with a grim & perilous feel. However, Chris Birch, Jay Little and the rest of the team from Modiphius have a large hill to climb if they wish to capture the hearts of the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay community.

With every new edition of Warhammer, there has been a distinct lack of new, sponsored content. What about Estalia? Norsca? Lustria? Halflings in Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 3E? The other lands outside of the Old World? Fortunately, the Liber Fanatica and Strike to Stun community have helped fill in the gaps, providing rich content for fans to place into their own campaign.

Jay Little, creator of the most expertimental, controversial and community-splitting version of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, will likely be put in charge of development. However, if WFRP 4e is built upon the backbone of the 2D20 system, it could be a real gem. Only time will tell. But it must have new content promoted for adventures outside the Old World.

Either way, ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG is here to stay (and will still be completely free). There's plenty of room for us all to play in the sandbox.


Cheers,
Daniel Fox
Lead designer of *ZWEIHÄNDER* Grim & Perilous RPG


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

EDIT:


As an update from yesterday, I spoke with Chris Birch by email. In fact, they are not announcing WFRPG 4e. This is a real shame. Good news, and potentially bad as well.


The ultimate question is this: what does Games Workshop and FFG intend to do with the license for the roleplaying game? Will Warhammer live on as Diskwars with FFG, or will we possibly see syste,s-agnostic, supplementary material from Games Workshop?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have received numerous requests to outline the rules for Magick in ZWEIHÄNDER. As a start, let’s take a look at a Profession within the Ranger Archetype, the enigmatic Hedgewise!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=539


----------



## GMMichael

Wow.  I am way overdue for checking this out.  I mean,

1) It called Zweihander!  Plus an umlaut!
2) It's free!  In the words of Lou, "isn't that something?"
3) And I just love this part from the website:

"...death is almost a certainty. Injuries sustained in *ZWEIHÄNDER*  often have nasty consequences, requiring prolonged periods of recovery  and care. Creatures are incredibly dangerous and rarely taken down  without mortal injuries. In a grim & perilous world, common peasant  rabble, when gathered into large enough groups, can drag a veteran  knight off his steed and beat him to a bloody pulp. We don’t wish to  thwart this style of play, but you have been warned!"

Thanks Mr. Fox for giving to the gaming community!  I'll be back to comment, question, or just report on how much my game group loves it!

Edit: thank goodness the playtest page mentions Fight Club...


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

DMMike said:


> Wow.  I am way overdue for checking this out.  I mean,
> 
> 1) It called Zweihander!  Plus an umlaut!
> 2) It's free!  In the words of Lou, "isn't that something?"
> 3) And I just love this part from the website:
> 
> "...death is almost a certainty. Injuries sustained in *ZWEIHÄNDER*  often have nasty consequences, requiring prolonged periods of recovery  and care. Creatures are incredibly dangerous and rarely taken down  without mortal injuries. In a grim & perilous world, common peasant  rabble, when gathered into large enough groups, can drag a veteran  knight off his steed and beat him to a bloody pulp. We don’t wish to  thwart this style of play, but you have been warned!"
> 
> Thanks Mr. Fox for giving to the gaming community!  I'll be back to comment, question, or just report on how much my game group loves it!
> 
> Edit: thank goodness the playtest page mentions Fight Club...




Thanks for the kudos and feedback!

If you are willing to wait about a week or so, we will be releasing the final beta to the public titled "GRIMDARK Edition". It runs combat much quicker, has a better Injury chart and relies on Damage and Peril Condition Tracks. No more adding/subtracting "hit points". It's all abstracted.

Watch our home page for more information: http://www.grimandperilous.com


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We ran a poll a few months back, requesting what race the community would like to have added to ZWEIHÄNDER. A number of choices were suggested. The top two contenders were Ogre and Ratkin. As complement to the other Races in ZWEIHÄNDER, we’ve added the Ratkin to our upcoming beta 2 entitled “GRIMDARK Edition”. 


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=545


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Here’s a sneak peak at one of the foes from the Bestiary: the Ruffian. Note that the layout is not finalized. We have also stripped the “fluff” description of the Ruffian and the “seeds” suggestions for the GM how to use them. However, it should give you an idea what to expect as a GM.


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=575


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

To complement the Ruffian from yesterday, we present the Rebellious Peasant. Unlike the Ruffian, they suffer from an Affliction – a disorder stemming from their Corruption Points total. Take a look within to learn more!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=583


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The community has been asking about how larger creatures are handled in ZWEIHÄNDER. Naturally, we didn’t want to simply “buff up” their Primary Attributes, as it would throw off the delicate math balance on the back end. Instead, we use Primary Attribute Bonuses to reflect how each size category of creature is handled. To better understand these distributions, we’ll show Gamemasters how to craft their own creatures in the book.


For now, take a look at the Lumbering Giant. You’ll note they’re heavily influenced by the Giants of Warhammer Fantasy Battle with their abilities. Let us know what you think!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=591


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of the most glaring omissions from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay second and third editions was the Gnome. One of our favorite Races, we've decided to include them into ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. Although we are still working through their Racial Traits, take a sneak peak at the description of the Gnome at the link below!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=597


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

A grim & perilous world is fraught with danger from all sides. Beyond the sword blows of marauders and gunshot of highwaymen, there are other ways to perish. Raging infernos, drugged foods, exhaustion, plummeting from upon high and even the Poisonous effects of alcohol can whittle down the weary. Aught for enterprising barber surgeons and apothecaries, the lichyards would be filled with the bones of the dead!


Categorized below are several types natural hazards you will face in ZWEIHÄNDER. They include Disease, Falling, Fire, Intoxication, Poisons, Sleep Deprivation, Starvation and Suffocation. In addition, you can learn how to Heal Damage with bandages, treat Injuries using surgery, stem Bleeding with a hot poker and treat Infection with leeching!


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=612


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

From isolation, utter powerlessness, ambition denied, paranoid delusions, perversions of nature and nightmare-inducing terrors from beyond, madness punctuates all but the mildest of adventures in ZWEIHÄNDER. There are countless horrors waiting to prey upon the intrepid, foolish enough to blunder into their midsts. However, nothing is more insidious and treacherous than one’s own mind. As the veil is pulled back upon reality, the unwary begin to realize the decrepit remnants of something far more insidious than merely the dark secrets men hide within their hearts. Nightmares are real, dwelling upon the threshold while seeking to consume or despoil those who wander too close to the wretched truth.


Inspired by other wonderful horror RPGs such as Ravenloft and Unknown Armies, take a closer look at how Madness and Corruption works in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG.


http://grimandperilous.com/?p=617


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Since the dawn of time, the forces of chaos have sought to corrupt the seeds of life and twist the soul of mankind. Locked within this eternal struggle, the Templar Fanatic knows there is no place for half measures. Vows of unwavering faith and fealty drive them to face the abominations of this world, and perhaps more importantly act as the scourge to those tainted souls that would lead their kin down the path of destruction. It is their duty to be ever watchful, ever prepared, and ever ready to use any means necessary...


Preview the Templar Fanatic from the Bestiary at the following link: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=623


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

It’s time for another sneak peak in the Bestiary! Today, let’s look at one of the most notorious of roadwardens, the Crooked Bailiff!

_A deputy so hard, the Crooked Bailiff bleeds ice. For when the road warden speaks, they never speak twice!_

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=652


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Last minute update: return to the page to see the entry for the Crooked Bailiff's dog companion, the Mastiff Hound!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=652


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

It’s time for another sneak peak in the Bestiary! Today, let’s look at the Corsair. These fearsome, river-going and seaborn privateers plunder and pillage as they see fit.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=658


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

You have been very patient with us as we’ve been working on readying our second public beta. Titled “GRIMDARK Edition”, it includes all of the gritty, perilous adventure mechanics you’d come to expect from ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG!

We’ve prepared the vast majority of what’s been internally playtested into one single document. It includes character creation, combat, wilderness travel and more! While some parts of the playtest are not quite ready for GRIMDARK Edition, this document includes practically everything you need to build characters, equip them, run combat, engage in wilderness exploration, fight perilous foes and more!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=663


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Unlike most role-playing games, ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG doesn’t require you to track “hit points” or wound numeric values. Instead, it uses a narrative mechanic to derive what condition a character is in, and when they sustain long-term Injuries.

Learn more about the world's first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone at the following link: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=670


----------



## TreChriron

I have to say, this is an incredible labor of love. Gorgeous character sheet, tons of info. Very impressive!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

I am seeking to get early reviews in for the second beta version of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous, my Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone.


Send in a full-page review of the product by email (250 to 500 words) by January 15th, and I'll send the best reviewers a free physical copy of the book once it's ready. We'll publish the review - good, bad or indifferent - on our home website. 


Reviews must be written in English, both clear and concise. While we like praise, we also want to hear constructive criticism. Reviews including overt negativity or language which isn't deemed constructive will not be considered. If you are unsure how to construct a review, please see this site's forum for examples.


Message me here for further details, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Many role-playing games use alignment to help illustrate character attitudes and temperament. In ZWEIHÄNDER, characters have a similar approach to overall character disposition, which directly impacts their personalities, how Lady Fate shows favor and the lure of power subvertly corrupts them. A Grim & Perilous campaign is not the stories of people who change the world. It is a story of a world that changes the people within it.

A strong arm or a slow wit are not the measures which fully define a ZWEIHÄNDER Character, far from it. Weaknesses and strengths are not expressed by the same categorizations used for beasts of burden or slaves. Nor indeed, are they simply a general predictor of outward behavior, but rather a deep and personal pair of flaws and strengths which define your very existence. In this world, the true monster is not a scaled drake or a pack of faceless bandits for you to conquer and parade through the main thoroughfares, where you are showered with adoration and coin. Rather, it is your fellow man, whose words conceal their intentions until you run afoul of their cruel intentions.

In this stage of creation, you will select one critical value which will largely determine your Character’s personality for both good and ill. These Temperaments are role-playing tools, meant to aid you as you determine the choices and judgements your Character makes. In short, they are your weapons and weaknesses when engaging in tense social situations (such as during Social Intrigue). Put more simply and in broader terms, the first you select will likely be what keeps you alive, more than any well-drawn arrow. The latter is what will likely be your cause of demise. These two Temperaments are defined in the game as your Order and Chaos Temperaments.

Learn more here: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=684


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Early reviews for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG – the world’s first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone – are in. Here’s a snippet from Gabriel Lauzon-Payette:

Zweihänder is heavily inspired by Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay’s second edition. Designer Daniel Fox’s game remains true to its dark, bloody roots and the core themes from Games Workshop’s roleplaying system are very present. If you want to play unlikely “heroes” who are down on their luck in an unfair medieval world, look no further. Zweihänder is setting-agnostic, usable for any dark medieval-renaissance universe. The book’s writing may not be top notch and there are lots of repetitions and needless enumerations, but it quickly sets you in the game’s mood: your characters are going to bleed, suffer, go mad or die from gangrene and somehow, you know you’re going to love it.

Zweihänder manages to perfect some of Warhammer’s most clunky systems. Character creation has all the fun randomness you’d expect from a game that prides itself on its unfairness. Races are all balanced, no longer giving stat bonuses. Players also get to choose which skills and upgrades they want to buy for their starting profession, making your character’s “class” customizable from the start. Beginner characters are also a little more competent than in Warhammer, which feels like a welcome change to me…

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=693


----------



## GMMichael

Moniker said:


> Send in a full-page review of the product by email (250 to 500 words) by January 15th, and I'll send the best reviewers a free physical copy of the book once it's ready.




Well, I sure missed _that_ deadline.  A very generous offer, for a very worthwhile game.

I like the damage track, which removes some of the math involved in dealing damage.  And the -potential- injuries rule is great.

Questions:
Why does the damage level increase in increments of 9?  It feels much clunkier than just using 10.

I looked at the moderate injury table, and it seems that you don't need the "no injury" entry, since a character at moderate damage already has a 5-in-6 chance of not taking an injury.

Keep it Grim!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Looking for a few new foes to throw at the player characters for GRIMDARK Edition?

Download the Crooked Bailiff and Deserter Soldier at the following link. It will also give you new information on two Afflictions that threaten these two foes; Bound to the Bottle and Soldier’s Heart.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=697


----------



## GMMichael

Meta-game development question(s): are you designing Zweihaender for print or e-publish?  The grimdark.pdf I have has a good font size for e-readers, but it's one that requires a little zoom and scroll here and there.  I've noticed that it helps to zoom in to the point where only one column is visible, but from that point, anything that spans columns becomes an obstacle.

Thoughts?  Revelations?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

DMMike said:


> Meta-game development question(s): are you designing Zweihaender for print or e-publish?  The grimdark.pdf I have has a good font size for e-readers, but it's one that requires a little zoom and scroll here and there.  I've noticed that it helps to zoom in to the point where only one column is visible, but from that point, anything that spans columns becomes an obstacle.
> 
> Thoughts?  Revelations?




Thanks for the feedback.

We are doing both ePub for mobile devices and print-on-demand. The beta documentation in no way, shape or form resembles the finished product. The borders and column alignment was done by me in Word for purposes of the open beta. Our layout gal works as a design publisher, so she'll be the one who will optimize our layout unique by each publication path.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Play testers have been asking what larger, dangerous monsters lurk out there in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. Say hello to the Spiny-tailed Manticore over at this link! 

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=700


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our friends over at IGAROL.org has released the beta (titled GRIMDARK  Edition) for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG in Spanish! Experience a grim & perilous tabletop RPG by downloading here: http://www.igarol.org/otros/zweihander/articulo/5153/primera-version-en-espanol-disponible


----------



## GMMichael

That manticore picture is going to give me nightmares.  Shaving nightmares.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Over the past few months, we've been working on pulling together the Magick chapter. Well, we're proud to say that we have completed our first draft!

This first run includes the basic rules for using Magick in gameplay, describes the differences between divine and arcane Magick and how to learn and acquire Magick for characters you are playing in the GRIMDARK Edition beta. 

We have kept much of the flavor and familiarity of previous editions, while putting our own spin on it with streamlined mechanics. It also includes most of the Petty Magick spells you'll see in the final version. Note that as this is a draft version, it is incomplete and likely to change before publication. However, the rules as presented are perfectly serviceable for your GRIMDARK beta game.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=704


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As mentioned yesterday, Magick is now ready for gameplay in the GRIMDARK Edition beta. Keeping in this spirit, we’d like to present two arcane Magick-wielders: the Diabolist and the Hedgewise.

Additionally, we’ve included supplemental material for Chaos Manifestations and a revised list of Petty Magick spells. Download the PDFs at the link within! http://grimandperilous.com/?p=709


----------



## mach1.9pants

This is all looking so good! I am not one to read BETAs, though I have looked thru ZH a few times. I have so many RPG books to read and a few I am playing, I don't need extra distractions  But I will be in for the final copy once you decide how and when it will be released. Keep up the good work, an awesome fantasy heartbreaker that hopefully won't break your heart  

Just some encouragement for what must be a hard road. I've never played WHFRP 1e or 2e, as D&D was the scene at my college. But I had the rulebooks and love the feel, but couldn't convine my buddies to try. So hopefully I will get to play ZH instead ~ I want to run through TEW, which I have managed to collect, with my older & wiser more RP savy Thespian type group!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have polished up Chapter 11: Grimoire for the GRIMDARK Beta Edition!. The Grimoire will help guide you on how to use Magick in your ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG tabletop game. It includes rules for attaining Magick, the basic principles for using Magick, Channeling Power and more! 

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=717


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For our Spanish-speaking audience, check out the review of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG Spanish Edition! 

http://maestroterrax.blogspot.com/2015/09/zweihander.html


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Today, we wanted to follow up on a few questions regarding the beta. One constant bit of feedback we receive is with respect to weapons and damage output.

By default, any weapon a character uses references the Combat Bonus (CB) + a 1D6 Fury Die (which "explodes" on a face 6) to determine Damage. Whether its a misericorde, sabre, longbow or arquebus, its Damage output isn’t distinguished weapon by weapon (as you’d see with other role-playing games). Why, you may ask? 

Simply put, ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG doesn’t distinguish the actual damage math differences between dirks, hunting bows, knuckledusters, mortuary swords, pistols, arbalest crossbows or any other weapon. Instead, the distinctions are made within the Qualities a weapon possess. Qualities distinguish weapons from one another, and when certain Qualities are combined, they begin to tell much more about what a weapon does (other than deal Damage).

Read the article on weapons, damage and their Qualities at the following link:

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=734


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Right in time with All Hallow’s Eve, we present a spooky new Elite Profession – the Necromancer!

While other arcanists seek to merge themselves with Aetheric plane by calling into the realm of chaos, Necromancers have a more earthly goal – to live forever. They have embarked on a quest to cheat death, living into eternity either in their current body or a more “divine” form which can withstand the march of time. Rejecting the idea of godly dominion, Abyssal service and the wheel of fate, their singular task is to bind their spirit permanently to the material realm. To them, there are no gods, only men. And through necromancy, they seek to ensorcel their bodies with the darkest of Magicks to live onwards. It is not inherently an evil purpose, so much as a selfish one. Preserving themselves for all eternity to see the fruit of their labors – whether for lineage, largesse or their innovations – is the ultimate goal of every Necromancer.

Download the Necromancer for the GRIMDARK Edition beta on our home website: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=746


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Just in time for Halloween, we released the Necromancer, an Elite Profession for *ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG* today. We've included their Petty, Lesser and Greater Magicks in their Arcana of Necromancy as well. This makes the Profession completely playable in the GRIMDARK Edition beta.

Take a look at our home website for more info: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=746


----------



## GMMichael

Moniker said:


> By default, any weapon a character uses references the Combat Bonus (CB) + a 1D6 Fury Die (which "explodes" on a face 6) to determine Damage. Whether its a misericorde, sabre, longbow or arquebus, its Damage output isn’t distinguished weapon by weapon (as you’d see with other role-playing games). Why, you may ask?
> 
> Simply put, ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG doesn’t distinguish the actual damage math differences between dirks, hunting bows, knuckledusters, mortuary swords, pistols, arbalest crossbows or any other weapon. Instead, the distinctions are made within the Qualities a weapon possess. Qualities distinguish weapons from one another, and when certain Qualities are combined, they begin to tell much more about what a weapon does (other than deal Damage).




This is awesome.  A punch can kill someone.  So why should a guillotine cause way more damage?  Okay, bad example.  But I like where this game is going.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Looking to expand your ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG GRIMDARK Edition bestiary? Look no further – say hello to the Orkish WAAAR! Party.

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=755


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

DMMike said:


> This is awesome.  A punch can kill someone.  So why should a guillotine cause way more damage?  Okay, bad example.  But I like where this game is going.




Thanks for the feedback! We hope you'll join us over at our Facebook page for regular updates. Also, we post regularly at our forums over at Strike to Stun.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

GRIMDARK Edtion open beta players! We'd like to extend special thanks to Jesse “Gitzman” Burke of Gitzman’s Gallery for his talents in helping create a brand new character creation sheet for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG GRIMDARK Edition.

Download it here!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG fans! We have some updates regarding publication, including a few special announcements, over at our home page. Check it out!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=770


----------



## mach1.9pants

Great news


----------



## Matrix Sorcica

Sqn Cdr Flashheart said:


> Great news




Yup


----------



## GMMichael

Nice link.  There, I learned such cool things as: the Grimoire is 95% done, and there will be a free pdf!  Do you guys have plans for some FoolTube videos featuring actual play?  I'd love to watch the insiders go at it for 5-10 minutes.

I already know that the fully-illustrated Kickstarter version will blow the free one out of the water.  Cheers!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*ZWEIHÄNDER* fans! As promised, we have a special treat for you before we close up for the holidays. 

Far below the hustle and bustle of the streets of mankind lies a secret, a myth that few can determine whether is real or not. Whispers of rat-like men that control the aristocracy, a warren filled with terrible half-human monsters and the worship of a god lost to the annals of time are all hearsay and bedtime stories meant to scare. What is more terrifying is these are not myths, but the truth of the Skrzzak… 

Find out more about the Skrzzak at the following link: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=793


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Magick Items in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG

There are legends of enchanted blades of mythical strength, armor which can withstand the most formidable of blows, rings which grant extra lives, mantles which cause one to become invisible and more. From artifacts wrought in the dawn age by the firstborn gods to grimoires bound in the flesh of men, hundreds of stories persist of ancient items of great Magickal repute…

Yet, most of these are simply stories. Sure, there are plenty of amulets out there that swindler priests will pawn off as being Magickal, swearing that such and such ring gave a little old lady two hundred long years of life before she choked to death on a crouton in her soup. They may even spin a hilarious yarn of a pair of silken boots that gifted their brother exquisite dance moves that landed him a local Aristocratic lady’s hand in marriage. The huxster will try to convince you that dropping this simple – yet expensive – coin into a tankard will automatically dissolve the poison from unrequited lovers and turn them into a sex-crazed maniac. But for every story, nine times out of ten, these are useless trinkets pawned off as magnificent objects. However, for the tenth one…there may be some truth to it.

Magick Items in ZWEIHÄNDER are unlike those of other tabletop role-playing games. Magick items are not found in shops nor sold on the open market. There aren’t artificer wizards churning out armor, shields, weapons and fetishes for other’s use. The art of enchanting items has been long lost, and not even the elder races understand how to craft them today.


Only the mightiest of champions in the histories; decidedly doomed heroes to be certain, have beheld items of true Magickal repute. The promise of power is enough to drive anyone mad – rest assured that these same “heroes” were villains through and through, abusing its power for their own mad design. Even if these items were to be uncovered, assuredly inquisitors and other would-be heresy branders would do everything in their power to seek them out and destroy them (unless they, too were ensorcelled by their promises of power).

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=807


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Social intrigue systems in RPG seem to have a love it or hate it relationship: either Gamemasters love the complexity of the system or dislike its use (Forge-based RPGs). Universally, players and Gamemasters alike tend to take umbrage at systems which focus solely on “skill rolls” over role-playing to determine success. A few even employ social combat, albeit intensely mechanical in nature (Honor and Intrigue, Song of Ice and Fire). Many tabletop role-playing games don’t even have social skills (early editions of D&D), instead leaning on player’s ability to influence non-player Characters through role- play to get the job done. Some games, like Pathfinder, distill social interaction down to a handful of dice rolls, without giving players much agency or allowing role-playing to augment their chances of success. Heck – some systems actively discourage third person role-playing all together! 


While we certainly see a place for these approaches, here at ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG, we think we found a great middle ground. We encourage role-play above all, with Skills augmenting the conversation yet not ultimately determine success or failure. Both first and third person role-playing is supported, and rewarded. In our optional Social Intrigue system, there are two simple approaches a Gamemaster can take: 


SIMPLE EXCHANGE 
This is whenever Social Intrigue warrants an expedient answer through use of a Skill. This is the most common type of Social Intrigue in ZWEIHÄNDER. For instance, either the player gets the lowest price possible for a piece of equipment using Bargain, manage to Charm a doorman to let them into an exclusive tavern or even Intimidate to scare off onlookers upon a scene of a crime in a crowded marketplace. These sort of Skill Tests are very simple for the Gamemaster to rule on, distilling down role-play into a single, binary result. While role-playing is still considered to be a factor, generation of success or failure determines the outcome. Social Class and the Character’s Order & Chaos Ranks influence the Difficulty Rating. 


COMPLEX EXCHANGE 
Complex exchanges are reserved for specific interactions which require delicate wording, subtle threats and honeyed words to persuade another non-player Character to consider and approve of something they’d normally not agree to do. Before complex exchanges occur, all participants in Social Intrigue discuss above board what their objectives are and what’s at risk. Once determined, each player selects one Skill to use – otherwise known as a Social Tactic – which will drive both the role-playing they employ and how it influences the emotions of the non-player Character they interact with. In this system, they make Social Tactics check before in depth role-playing begins. As before, Social Class, along with Order & Chaos Ranks, determine the Difficulty Rating. 


The results of these rolls determine emotions, otherwise called Temperaments, that the Gamemaster writes down to help guide them on how to role-play the non-player Character the players are interacting with. Success and failure matter; one can generate favorable Temperaments, whereas the other can generate unfavorable ones. Once these Temperaments are generated, the Gamemaster references them throughout the interaction to determine how the non-player Characters interact with the players in return. 


Download the Social Intrigue entry from the Game Master chapter here, and tell us what you think over at our web forum at Strike to Stun.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hello again, ZWEIHÄNDER fans! As promised, here’s our January progress report.

We are moving along at a steady clip, on track to finish up Bestiary by mid-February. The chapter is coming in at a monstrous 120 individual entries! This means that we’ll have a bevy of creatures for Gamemasters to introduce into their game, ranging from challenges at Basic, Intermediate and Advanced Tiers. We’ve also introduced a unique band of foes into the mix, called the Elite Tier, who can be used as movers and shakers in your campaign.

In the Bestiary, you’ll find many fan-favorites from the Old World, in addition of truly unique beasties of our own design. In ZWEIHÄNDER, creatures are classified by families (Abyssal, Animal, Beast, Humanoid, Mutant or Supernatural) and further categorized by Risk Factor, analogous to the Slaughter Margin from WFRP. Each entry in the Bestiary is fully fleshed out; this means that all stats and abilities will be present in the entry, so you don’t have to go digging into other chapters to figure out how creature’s traits function. Every creature, both small and large, receive at least 1/4 to a full page description of its appearance, ecology and tidbits of mythology to draw upon for your own grim & perilous campaign world.

Follow this link to see the entire listing of creatures! Perceptive readers may even find a hot link or three to nasties we’ve recently completed, which can be used in the free-to-play GRIMDARK Beta Edition now!

http://grimandperilous.com/?p=835


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hello again, ZWEIHÄNDER fans! Here is our April progress report.

The Bestiary became a monstrous task (pun intended) over the past two months with further edits and the addition of several new creatures. We revamped the entry for Abyssal baddies, up to and including expanding upon the lore behind Higher Demons, Lower Demons and their servants. This resulted in a ton of new narrative material, which was brought to conclusion late last week. You’ll recognize Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay fan favorites, along with some of our own design. We’ll showcase some of this material later in our update.

As of today, we officially have one entry left in the Bestiary! We need to button a few things up in the Game Mastery chapter, but otherwise we are tracking to have ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG complete before summer hits. We’ll have more details in the coming days for our Kickstarter, but otherwise you can watch for live updates over at our Facebook page.

Finally, as promised, here’s a look at two classifications of Demons – Higher Demons and Lower Demons. We’ve included one Demon from each, which you can use today in your GRIMDARK Beta Edition game! Head over to our home page to learn more: http://grimandperilous.com/?p=848


----------



## GMMichael

Moniker said:


> we are tracking to have ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG complete before summer hits.




Who cares about monsters?  This was my favorite part!  Nothing like a new RPG to help you hide from the heat.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

DMMike said:


> Who cares about monsters?  This was my favorite part!  Nothing like a new RPG to help you hide from the heat.





Thanks Mike! We're pretty excited to see this come to fruition. The bestiary was a massive chore!

All that's left is polishing up a few things in the GM chapter, along with adjusting Divine Punishments and forms of atonement for divine magick. Plus, we have included a few new features in the GM chapter we haven't yet let the public know about. More on that later!


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have some very exciting news to share for fans of WFRP 3e!

In light of the licensing issues between Games Workshop and Fantasy Flight Games, our team has been working on a method to “back in” the dice mechanics from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay third edition. It took quite a bit of retooling, but fortunately, ZWEIHANDER’s ruleset has proven to be very accommodating to this approach.

Our play test phase begins tonight, to see how well they gel within ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG‘s framework. Providing everything goes according to plan (with tweaks here and there), we will publish these rules as a free PDF in the coming weeks, leading up to the print edition.

Did you miss out on ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG on Kickstarter the first time around? We are keeping Late Pledges open at CrowdOx until October 31st: https://app.crowdox.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg

Come check out the world’s first Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay retroclone/loveletter/heartbreaker/OSR/spiritual successor: ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG: http://grimandperilous.com


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Thanks to contributor John Williams, ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG character sheet is now available for Roll20! 


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1715728


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As a part of our $33K Fury Die stretch goal, we promised to release Early Access PDF for free. We originally planned to wait until after Oct 31, but in celebration of Halloween weekend, you can now download the digital release over at CrowdOx!


We will provide an update next week on progress with the hardback release of ZWEIHÄNDER, along with a peek at new artwork by Dejan Mandic.


Enjoy, and let us know what you think in the comments below. If you have direct feedback on rules, please join the discussion on our forum.


https://app.crowdox.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hey gang,


First things first: thanks to your feedback, we've reworked several of the Traits and addressed many of the concerns you had about rule clarity. This also includes a massive revamping of Chapter 12: Bestiary. We're working hard to get everything wrapped up soon, so we can begin shipping hardbacks in December. 


For those who backed at the ZWEIHÄNDER! Tier, we have the swords on their way to the office, and will show you pics of them soon. By the way, if you didn't have a chance to back at the ZWEIHÄNDER! Tier and live in the US, we have an option now available for you over at CrowdOx.


In other news, we brought on Matthew Pook (affectionally known as Pookie) as our editor & proofreader. He is a professional editor, working for Sixtystone Press and has edited titles for Chronicle Games, Autarch LLC, Cubicle Seven Entertainment, Miskatonic River Press, Modiphius Entertainment and Triple Ace Games. Currently, Pookie also edits the Age of Cthulhu line for Goodman Games and OSR titles for Lamentations of the Flame Princess. He also is a well-known reviewer, having published each week for a decade in Steve Jackson Games’ Pyramid e-zine. We are so incredibly proud to have an industry veteran on-board to professionally edit ZWEIHÄNDER. Even with this latest addition to our team, we are still estimating to have all edits complete before the end of November.


As of October 28th, the Early Access PDF went out to the public for free. If you have a friend who didn't back on Kickstarter or didn't do a late pledge, they can now download it for free over on CrowdOx. We will bring it live on RPGNow.com later this week.


Ok, now onto art stuff! Embracing the order/chaos idea from the book, Dejan has completely reworked our interior borders. For proof of concept, our 'Mother of Dragons' Milena has created a new mock-up of Chapter 2: How To Play. See the artwork and new updates over at our Kickstarter!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

The Early Access PDF for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG is now *FREE* on RPGNow.com


https://www.rpgnow.com/product/192264/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-Early-Access-Core-Rules


----------



## aramis erak

Moniker said:


> Hey gang,
> [snip]
> In other news, we brought on Matthew Pook (affectionally known as Pookie) as our editor & proofreader. He is a professional editor, working for Sixtystone Press and has edited titles for Chronicle Games, Autarch LLC, Cubicle Seven Entertainment, Miskatonic River Press, Modiphius Entertainment and Triple Ace Games. Currently, Pookie also edits the Age of Cthulhu line for Goodman Games and OSR titles for Lamentations of the Flame Princess. He also is a well-known reviewer, having published each week for a decade in Steve Jackson Games’ Pyramid e-zine. We are so incredibly proud to have an industry veteran on-board to professionally edit ZWEIHÄNDER. Even with this latest addition to our team, we are still estimating to have all edits complete before the end of November.




Congrats to Matthew... Didn't he also work for HHP as the office staff back in the 90's???
(ISTR working with him via email on some conversions between Prime Directive and LUG-Trek... Very easy to work with.)




Moniker said:


> As of October 28th, the Early Access PDF went out to the public for free. If you have a friend who didn't back on Kickstarter or didn't do a late pledge, they can now download it for free over on CrowdOx. We will bring it live on RPGNow.com later this week.



In skimming the no art version, I found myself a bit confused on one particular bit... probably because of "how it used to work in WFRP" expectations...

If I understand correctly, attributes in advance schemes only increase the bonus, and thus the odds of winning an opposed test, not the basic chance of success. Some (Strength, especially) have other mechanical uses... but those aren't clear... 

Otherwise, pretty good. If I can afford it at the end of the financial month (15th), I'll be upgrading to the full PDF...


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

aramis erak said:


> Congrats to Matthew... Didn't he also work for HHP as the office staff back in the 90's???
> (ISTR working with him via email on some conversions between Prime Directive and LUG-Trek... Very easy to work with.)
> 
> 
> 
> In skimming the no art version, I found myself a bit confused on one particular bit... probably because of "how it used to work in WFRP" expectations...
> 
> If I understand correctly, attributes in advance schemes only increase the bonus, and thus the odds of winning an opposed test, not the basic chance of success. Some (Strength, especially) have other mechanical uses... but those aren't clear...
> 
> Otherwise, pretty good. If I can afford it at the end of the financial month (15th), I'll be upgrading to the full PDF...




He did in fact work with HHG back in the day.

Attributes in advance schemes only increase the Bonus Advance, that is correct. This was done to place emphasis on the importance of Skill Ranks and Talents, while the ZWEIHÄNDER math rebalance 'fixed' some odd mechanical issues from WFRP 2e.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER fans!


As of 3:26PM central, Matthew Pook completed his edits for ZWEIHÄNDER! He managed to cut out a lot of the redundancy, eliminated the more confusing elements and massively swept out font errors, typos and removed excessive use of semicolons. We also backed in many of the errors the community caught, and updated several rules in the book that were confusing. We are so incredibly lucky to have him onboard to bring ZWEIHÄNDER to market!


In the meanwhile, take a look at a few snapshots from our early proof of chapters 1-3. Dejan and our Mother of Dragons Milena have been working hard to whip this book into shape, and it shows. Note that we still have a long way to go, as we're still working on font sizing, image nudging, borders and other technical changes for print. They are by no means final:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1741878


----------



## GMMichael

Moniker said:


> The Early Access PDF for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG is now *FREE* on RPGNow.com
> 
> 
> https://www.rpgnow.com/product/192264/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-Early-Access-Core-Rules



This game could well restore my faith in d100 systems.  Does the book provide any advice in getting stubborn Dungeon Masters to run non-D&D games?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG fans!

As we ready to close out 2016 and head into 2017, we wanted to share some updates with ya'll. Head over to our Kickstarter to preview every full-page image from all 12 chapters now!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1773258


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG fans!

You want updates and a downloadable bestiary? You get updates and a downloadable bestiary!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1789951


----------



## GMMichael

Whoa whoa whoa guys!  Pace yourselves...free RPG day is in June!

On the subject of updates, though, if I should theoretically find some typos or other recommendable edits in the book (free download), should I save my breath, or is your editor still open to input?


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

DMMike said:


> Whoa whoa whoa guys!  Pace yourselves...free RPG day is in June!
> 
> On the subject of updates, though, if I should theoretically find some typos or other recommendable edits in the book (free download), should I save my breath, or is your editor still open to input?




Let us know if you see any errors over at our website. We've broken down each chapter into its own thread to keep things organized: http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewforum.php?f=23


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay fans!

One of our backers has been running a ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG campaign set the Old World! You can follow their adventures over here: https://troubleinthemoot.obsidianportal.com/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Are any of you going to Pensacon this weekend?

Co-author Tanner Yea of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG will be hosting a demo of 'A Bitter Harvest' at the Pensacola Grand Hotel on the second floor. You can get in on the action Friday the 17th, from 7PM-11PM. Spots are limited and are first come, first serve. There will be a sign-up book to reserve a spot, so show up a bit early to make sure your seat is secure. Tanner will be wearing a neon pink hat if you need to identify him in the room, or want to corner him at the convention to ask for rules clarifications, give feedback about your experience with Early Access or other questions related to Grim & Perilous Studios release schedule.

Participants will be entitled to receive the illustrated PDF of ZWEIHÄNDER when it is released in March. Be sure to pass your email address, along with your first and last name, to Tanner at the end of the game.
http://pensacon.com/

Happy gaming!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our art director Dejan is about to wrap up the remaining four pieces of art this week. In the meanwhile, I wanted to share our philosophical vision to art direction in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. 

Our personal values strongly guided the writing process and art direction. On the outset of the project, Dejan, Tanner and I made the joint decision to include representation of all real-world races and genders throughout the book. In addition, these races are expressed in the art using female and male genders. This includes instances of transgendered and intersex characters and creatures. We also use nudity and sexuality throughout the book. In most cases, nudity is represented as the natural state of creatures, and at other times, we use it in tandem with sexuality. We hope you won't be dissuaded from enjoying ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG because of this.

Now... with that out of the way, I wanted to give you a taste of some of the new illustrations from our bestiary. Follow the link below (warning: NSFW)!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1813848


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Watch our entire AMA on Youtube. Warning: it's 1.5 hours long!

https://youtu.be/9kkGc0FB_NA


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Happy early GM's Day!

Remember, you can pick up the FREE early access PDF of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - all 625+ pages of gritty adventure - right now over at CrowdOx! Alternatively, you can pick it up over at DriveThruRPG

Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## mach1.9pants

I caved and splashed out on a pre-order (like I did with the original) looking forward to it.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Sqn Cdr Flashheart said:


> I caved and splashed out on a pre-order (like I did with the original) looking forward to it.




Thanks for your support!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hey gang,

We're in the home stretch. Only a few more images remain before we complete layout!

As some of you may have heard in our AMA, we are going to be including the playtest adventure _A Bitter Harvest_ into the main book! Originally written as a fan adventure for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay by _Ovid_ and adapted for ZWEIHÄNDER, the adventure includes Chase Scenes, Combat Encounters, Social Intrigue and Wilderness Travel. It is meant to teach a GM how to use each of these tools during a game, while providing a structured adventure to better teach players how ZWEIHÄNDER’s mechanics work. Although most of the adventure requires the players to follow the story arc, it encourages investigation and critical thinking upon their part to put together a mystery, with a shocking resolution requiring the players to decide the best course of action to bring the adventure to a close. Although this adds about 21 pages, we wanted to ensure that GMs have a go-to adventure to introduce ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG to players.

If you aren't already following our Facebook page, you should take a moment to do so now. We've uploaded a handful of exclusive images for the campaign seeds of _Gangs of Kahabro, The Lost Colony of Roanoke_ and _Goth Moran Divided_. Come check them out, exclusively on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/grimandperilous/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Images are finally wrapped up for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG! While Milena and Dejan continue working on perfecting layout, I wanted to share the second draft of our fully illustrated Bestiary - all 157 pages of it! Although we are still working on optimizing composition, arranging borders, font changes and image facing, this should give you a good look at what we're trying to achieve... 'old school feel, new school appeal'.

Note that this is a low resolution version and that the headers/borders will be changing in the final version. Let us know what you think: https://goo.gl/MCC5LA


----------



## mach1.9pants

The bestiary is awesome, can't wait to see the full res version


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

With your feedback from our forums at Strike to Stun, Facebook and here on Kickstarter, the book is now complete. All the I's are dotted, T's crossed, edits done, cuts made, clarity added and improvements galore. It's been a phenomenal amount of work - far more than we had anticipated - but we couldn't have gotten there without your help. Thank you so much for being an engaged and interactive community!

So here's where we're at: this weekend, Adam Rose (our lead playtester) and I are going to finish up our table of contents. Once this happens, we'll repackage everything for Milena using InDesign, and have her prepare the Early Access Illustrated v2 PDF file for distribution the following week. We'll update our backers - both on Kickstarter and CrowdOx - with where to download. While that's happening, I will be sending off the PDF to Lulu.com (our printer) to have a few galley proofs made for myself and Tanner (roughly a week to get one made and in-hand). This is to ensure that everything meets our criteria and that the colors are correct for the cover art. I anticipate that it will take us a few days to do a quick read and verify all is in place. Once Tanner gives me the go-ahead, I will then pass off the PDF to our shipment team. We have contracted one of our internal play testers (Mike 'The Boss' Bossaller) and a group of trusted individuals to plug in orders for us. The shipments will go out in phases over a period of 3-4 weeks, starting first with domestic orders in North America, followed by international shipments.

So there you have it! Thanks once more for your patience. It's been a wild ride, and I am super pumped to show you what five years of playtesting can produce: the world's first Kickstarter-funded Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay loveletter/heartbreaker/OSR/retroclone/whatever you want to deem it as. 

Head over to Kickstarter to see some additional artwork: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1852242


----------



## mach1.9pants

One of the big reasons I got in on this was the art, I'll probably never get to play it, and was only a passing warhammerite but the British humor and awesome art always got me


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Everything is now over to layout to prepare the PDF to release.

I will have an update here in the next week when it's ready to pass out. Keep your eyes peeled here and on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/grimandperilous/

edit: As a clarification, the PDF will go out to everyone while we wait for our galley proofs from the printer. Once we okay the proofs, we will begin shipping. In addition we will be working on a "living index" on our home website, and free supplemental print-outs. Finally, we will also be preparing our files for POD at DriveThruRPG a week or so after we ship.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are almost ready! Just a few final touches to put on the cover (including the WHY BUY ME?
 text). The fully-illustrated PDF will be incoming soon... 

https://scontent.fmkc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=070751909f8c68f65f6e5e93fce0146b&oe=59958FFE


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEI fans!

We got everything over to CrowdOx, and for those who qualify, you will receive a new digital fulfillment email to the registering email address in the next few hours. This email will contain a link to the illustrated PDF for you to download. The illustrated PDF includes several optimizations:

* "Interactive" bookmark-driven navigation in the PDF
* Completely revised Table of Contents
* Completely revised layout
* Font optimizations
* Errata from the Early Access PDF added
* Rules clarifications galore
* An Index that would put your favorite Uncle Siggy's war hammer to shame
* All-new "Order & Chaos" borders by Dejan Mandic
* Over 500 (!) beautiful illustrations by our art director, Dejan Mandic
* The official front & back cover by Jussi Alaurahio
* Easter eggs - a lot of them! If you find one, let us know over at Strike To Stun!

We also intend to release an unillustrated PDF for free to everyone, following our Kickstarter stretch goals.

For those who are expecting physical books: we expect to have the second round of proofs by early next week. I will have more information on the print version once we have reviewed the proofs.

Happy gaming, and let us know what you think (errors, praises, display issues, whatever) over on this thread: 

http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=5894


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We have uploaded the final version of ZWEIHÄNDER GRIM & PERILOUS RPG 'Early Access v2' PDF across CrowdOx and DriveThruRPG. This includes all rules fixes since the Early Access v1 was released last year, featuring a leaner PDF, a new layout, updated borders and more. No additional changes will be made to the Early Access v2 document. Watch your inbox for a notification email from CrowdOx, where you can download the file.

If you previously downloaded the Early Access Version 1 prior to April 28th 2017, you'll want this version.
Alternatively, you can head to DriveThruRPG to download the file outside of CrowdOx (which is still free/pay what you want): http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/192264/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-EARLY-ACCESS-v2


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Daniel Fox here.

Today, we migrated all our digital download operations away from CrowdOx. All digital downloads are now stored over at DriveThruRPG and sister sites RPGnow.com: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION

All Kickstarter and CrowdOx backers received an email this morning from DriveThruRPG's servers. Within, they'll find instructions on how to download the final illustrated PDF version of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. Backers can can download this file now, or at any time by simply accessing Your Library at the top of DriveThruRPG's navigation panel. Both 150dpi and 300dpi PDF versions has been made available.

Please help us spread the word by giving us an honest, critical review of ZWEIHÄNDER over at DriveThruRPG. If you didn't have a chance to back ZWEIHÄNDER, fret not: you can now download both the free version of the unillustrated PDF and the paid illustrated version, too.

Unillustrated Early Access v2: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/192264/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-EARLY-ACCESS-v2

Illustrated Final v2: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHNDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION

The print version will be ready by early June as well, so keep your eyes peeled.

Thanks, and happy gaming!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Gamemasters! Are you interested in building a setting for your ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG? One of our backers (known as Your Humble Game Master on YouTube) has started a web series on world building, using ZWEIHÄNDER. 

Today, he starts the series with Part 1: Assumptions: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzwbqGH8Aqs&t=1s


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

For those of you who are having issues downloading version 3 (final) illustrated PDFs, we have uploaded them to CrowdOx. Some people are reporting faster download speeds at CrowdOx, so you've got that option should DriveThruRPG not work for you. Both the 150dpi and 300dpi versions are there to download.

If you continue to run into issues, please feel free to message me here so I can get you sorted.

We're still working through issues with proofing, but will have an update in the next week or so when we can begin shipping out books. We're very, very close! 

Happy gaming, and talk with you soon.

-d.fx


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

In celebration of Warhammer Fest and the announcement of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th edition by Cubicle 7 Entertainment, we’re offering our PDF at a discounted rate from $27 to $13 (50% off) over the next 24 hours! If you were on the fence about grim & perilous adventures – or simply need a fix from a game that has a 1st edition feel/2nd edition mechanics approach, now’s the time to scratch that itch!

But hurry, this deal only lasts until May 26th at 10:30AM CDT!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Gamemasters! Are you interested in building a setting for your ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG? Look no further! One of our backers (known as Your Humble Game Master) continues his web series on world building, using ZWEIHÄNDER.

Tune in for Part 2: Conceits, Elements & First Steps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywEUmEx-FoE


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our series on worldbuilding with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues. This time, Tanner Yea is at the helm, and has been working on a campaign setting called the _Three Hundred Years' War_.

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-three-hundred-years-war/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We’ve been getting a lot of inquiries regarding Cubicle 7’s announcement on Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th edition and the future of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. I want to set the record straight, and assure our fans that it hasn’t altered our course. I’m going to take my publisher’s hat off for a moment, and speak to you as an avid fan/grognard of WFRPG and its various editions.

*Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4E
*As you already know, Cubicle 7 Entertainment & Games Workshop recently announced Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th edition. Tanner and I are excited to see what they do with it, particularly because it will reflect back upon its first and second edition roots and use the d100 model. We’ll also be the first in line to pick it up at our local brick & mortar, because no matter the edition, we’re fans of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, full stop.

*Little Victories
*We knew this was coming; it was a foregone conclusion that someone would get the license during our development cycle. The Old World has been revitalized over the past three years through other platforms (Total War comes to mind). However, we’re not looking to compete with C7: that’s a zero sum game. We already won the war against Fantasy Flight Games and Games Workshop when they abandoned d100 with the third edition. We managed to carve out a little kingdom among Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay fans – which is totally awesome, because we are huge fans of WFRPG. But that was just an approach to reach the market.

*A Bit Of Background
*Yours truly is literally one random dude from Missouri, with absolutely no background in technical or creative writing, who has an extremely dedicated gaming group that pushed me to turn my Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay hack rules into an honest-to-god RPG; an unapologetic love letter/heartbreaker to everything I adore about WFRPG and gritty, low fantasy gaming. Tanner shares a similar background and perspective – which is why we work so well together. Dejan’s artistic vision tied the proverbial room together. Coupled with Milena, we jointly created a fantastic RPG that has raised over $90k from physical sales to-date… and that’s strictly from pre-orders!

*On Licensing
*I was fully prepared to make a significant investment into acquiring the license. I had a business plan, and the next step was to gather a cast of characters from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay’s past to round it out. Without going into the gory details, I am glad that we were turned down by Games Workshop’s licensing department. Rest assured that Cubicle 7 was the best partner to pick up the license. They are a fantastic company and have some of the best writers and highest quality production on the market (and a ton of development experience with WFRPG 2e). That being said, with C7’s recent announcements – and the baggage that comes with the license – it quickly becomes self-evident what it means to be “owned” by/partnered up with GW.

*The Endgame
*Our endgame was to make a free-to-play OSR d100 product that anyone can get their hands on, hack up, slash apart and make into their own game… all under the auspices of Creative Commons License. And with our backer’s support, we did it. We just happened to have the wherewithal to embattled Games Workshop’s stranglehold on their IP, rip out the rules, improve upon them and future-proof it by making it world agnostic.

*How You Can Use ZWEIHÄNDER
*In closing, were I to characterize what Zweihänder is, I’d say its OSRIC for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, but flexible. Play Darkest Dungeon with it; play Witcher with it; play Thirty Years War with it; play The Black Company with it; play The Lies of Locke Lamora with it; make up your own world with it; and yes, play Warhammer with it.

*Our Roadmap
*ZWEIHÄNDER is not over; we’re just getting started.

We’ve already got a killer supplement we’re playtesting (which will bridge the gap for Magick of Slaneesh/Nurgle/Tzeentch/Malal/Old Ones, vehicle combat, “downtime”, realm management, a Bloodbowl treatment and more). Following this, we’re going to tackle some neat campaign settings (a few of which you’ve already read in our core book) and begin our work on fleshing out Dark Astral.

Thanks for your support, and stay tuned for more news as it develops. Happy gaming!


Best,
Daniel Fox
Lead Designer, Level 40 Raconteur
daniel@grimandperilous.com

http://grimandperilous.com/authors-statement-on-warhammer-fantasy-roleplay-4e-zweihander/


----------



## PyroArrow

> How You Can Use ZWEIHÄNDER
> In closing, were I to characterize what Zweihänder is, I’d say its OSRIC for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, but flexible. Play Darkest Dungeon with it; play Witcher with it; play Thirty Years War with it; play The Black Company with it; play The Lies of Locke Lamora with it; make up your own world with it; and yes, play Warhammer with it.




I will be attempting to play Advanced Dungeons & Dragons 1E/2E with it!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our series on Worldbuilding using ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues today with Tanner Yea. Today, he covers the Arktos Wastes:

*Beyond the thick taiga woods of Ruthen and the countless peaks of Noreg lies a land of shadow and eternal cold and endless night. It was here, thousands of years ago, that a piece of the star vessels used to propel the Ancient Ones across the Vault of Heaven ruptured. The energy within tore open a portal in space and time – a pitch-black, massive Rift into the hell of the Abyss. The energy of Corruption and the fetid nature of the Abyss has spread across the seemingly endless tundras of the north -known as the Arktos Wastes. The land was just ice sheets and tundras, home to small prehistoric tribes of hunter-gatherers. Now, it is an ever-shifting landscape – where the land can warp from vast ice fields into a fetid marsh or a barren desert; supernatural storms bring about storms of blood and worse; and basalt monoliths to the Abyssal Princes call out to believers to worship there. The Arktos Wastes are as close as you can get to actually visiting the infinite Abyss…*

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-in-zweihander-three-hundred-years-war-arktos-wastes/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Our series on Worldbuilding using ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues today with Tanner Yea. This will be our last post for the week, but tune in Monday as Tanner continues his series. Today, he'll speak of Couronne:

*Roughly one thousand years ago after the Old Imperium collapsed under its own weight, much of the western half of that empire was without leadership. Often seen only as a breadbasket fit for peasants to work on, a minor duke known as Hugo Cour decided to take up the flag and unite these fractured people. Declaring the land he claimed as Couronne and taking the title of Le Rei Soleil, Hugo spent the rest of his life trying to unite the nascent kingdoms of the land into a cohesive monarchal empire. After Cour’s death, succession carried down his bloodline. Though the lands around Le Rei Soleil’s palace of Semailles respected and followed his rule, many outlying territories didn’t recognize it. This led to conflicts with Albain trying to claim the Couronnian throne – which Couronne won – and attempted expansion into The Alpenne States – which Couronne lost via Hespia. Since then, Couronne has experienced a Renaissance – literally. They’ve expanded their borders significantly, art has exploded in quality, and the current Le Rei Soleil – Luis the Greater – has consolidated power. For the past few hundred years, however, they have been been at a stalemate with their Imperium rivals and internal struggles, and there is little sign of stopping…*

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-in-zweihander-three-hundred-years-war-couronne/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Worldbuilding in ZWEIHÄNDER continues today with _Your Humble Gamemaster_'s video series. Today, he explores integration of non-human races into his setting. Check it out!

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-in-zweihander-video-series-nonhuman-races/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

While we are waiting on DriveThruRPG to approve ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous for another Deal Of The Day, we've temporarily reduced the price to just $20! If you haven't had a chance to pick up the illustrated PDF, beautifully illustrated by _Dejan Mandic_, now's your chance to pick it up on the cheap.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Worldbuilding with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues with Tanner Yea's "_Three Hundred Years' War_". Today, he talks about the Dwarven Holds and Vechiul Regat.

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbui...ed-years-war-dwarven-holds-and-vechiul-regat/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

You’re likely seeing a trend here: ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG is extremely flexible when it comes to worldbuilding _beyond_ Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay.

Today, one of our supporters Zarim kicks off his new web series "Carrion Crows"!

http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=5883


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Worldbuilding in the *Three Hundred Years' War* using ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues with 'The World At Large".

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-in-zweihander-three-hundred-years-war-world-at-large/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay fans! Have you ever wanted to convert WFRPG to ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG?

Check out this free fan supplement from Kalevala Hammer! http://grimandperilous.com/converting-warhammer-fantasy-to-zweihander-fan-supplement/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Worldbuilding in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues today with Your Humble Gamemaster's video series. Today, he talks about the differences between history and mythology. Check it out!

http://grimandperilous.com/worldbuilding-in-zweihander-video-series-history-mythology/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

True Mask Games recorded a 5 hour session of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG as a part of their Seven Days, Seven Games series. We were so pleased to see others enjoying our little RPG, and digging into the simplicity of the system. Alex wrote a unique, one short adventure called “Dance Of The Dead”. From the YouTube page:

Melgard, city of black stone, is a place of gold, blood and bone. It is a metropolis built on the ruins of a hundred older cities, where the rich prosper preying upon the poor and hundreds of souls pass into the realm of the Final Lord on every single day.
Through misfortune, fate or foolishness many poor men become involved with one of the myriad of crime gangs that rule the city’s underworld. The Red Hook, led by Grimwald the Butcher, is one such gang. Grimwald deals in more coin than many a petty lord…but even more heavily he deals in favours. Now the Butcher has decided to call in some debts, and a group of misfits is assembled for a dangerous task, a quest that will lead them into the Necropolis, ancient city of the dead.

Welcome to the THIRD game of SEVEN DAYS, SEVEN GAMES!

Zweihänder is a newly released fantasy RPG, grim, perilous and dark. It is D100 based and has a significant level of deadliness. Zweihänder is a love letter to the Warhammer Fantasy RPG of 1st and 2nd edition and captures the feeling of those games perfectly.

If you enjoy gritty realism and heavy elements of darkness this might just be the game for you! Just don’t get too attached to your characters!

Check it out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ZWK4HbCyQ


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Take a stroll down memory lane with us as we explore early concept artwork for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous RPG: http://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-early-concept-artwork-from-2012/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEI fans!

We are in the process of having our prints made and ready for a late August shipping date to our Kickstarter and CrowdOx backers. Although we plan to have a print-on-demand option at DriveThruRPG, we wanted to extend to you an opportunity to purchase a retail-ready, high quality print: the same we offered to our backers.

This 692 page, retail-quality book weighs 5.13 lbs in 8.75″ x 11″ format. The paper is significantly higher in quality than most offset retail prints, and a far cry better than any print-on-demand service can offer. The interior pages are b&w, beautifully illustrated by Dejan Mandic on #70 matte paper. It will also have a full color, soft touch matte cover, with a red ribbon inside the book. We’re working with a very reputable printer out of our home town of Kansas City to handle printing. The printer’s credits includes Art of Ploog, Larry Elmore’s Snarfquest collection and the maker of Wearing the Cape. If you have any of these books, you know precisely the quality you’re going to get: solid spine, flawless printing, fantastic paper and a tome that will withstand use around the table and the test of time.

We have a very limited number of these books remaining: 100 of the Kickstarter-exclusive cover by Dejan Mandic and 100 of our standard cover by Jussi Alarauhio. Act fast, as once the remainder of these books are sold, they’re gone until we do a second retail-ready print run in 2018.

Check it out here: https://app.crowdox.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG been selected once again by DriveThruRPG's Deal Of The Day!

The PDF will be offered at a discounted rate for 24 hours, from $27 to $13.50 (50% off) starting on June 23rd at 10AM central. If you were on the fence about grim & perilous adventures - or simply need a fix from a game that has a 1st edition feel/2nd edition mechanics approach, now's the time to scratch that itch!

Check it out: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Gamemasters! 'Your Humble Gamemaster' on Youtube continues his series on worldbuilding using the ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG system. Today, he covers _Gods, Faith and Religion_.

Check it out: https://grimandperilous.com/godsfaithreligion/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

True Mask Games is back, and has posted a ‘How To Play’ video for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG!

Alex goes through high level details of the system and provides a great summary for combat. He also speaks to sharing new games of ZWEIHÄNDER on YouTube, and plans to run A Bitter Harvest, our introductory adventure written by Rangdo. Check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOPi2v9xM-Q


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG will be featured once again as DriveThruRPG's "Deal of the Day" on July 10th! We continue to be a top seller in the Top 10 Hottest Titles, with 68 ratings at 5 stars. Keep your eyes peeled for the 50% off PDF price, starting at 10AM central.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG continues to be a best seller in the Top 10 Hottest Titles, with a 5 star rating between 68 ratings at DriveThruRPG.

Following DriveThruRPG’s Deal Of The Day, we are now a Gold Seller! In celebration, we have permanently lowered the price of the PDF from $27 to $20. Thanks to everyone for your support, and please let your friends know about our Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay loveletter/retroclone/heartbreaker released under Creative Commons License Share-Alike over at DriveThruRPG!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Tamás Illés  over at Vorpal Mace has begun a web series to review ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. You can read parts 1, 2 and 3 over here: https://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-review-series-at-vorpal-mace-part-3/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous has been chosen once again as DriveThruRPG's 'Deal Of The Day'. The PDF goes on sale for $10 (50% off) today at 10AM central and ends July 18th. Rated at 5 stars with 68 ratings, ZWEIHÄNDER is the 7th hottest RPG on DriveThruRPG, standing shoulder-to-shoulder with Star Trek Adventures, The One Ring and Blades in the Dark. Check it out!


http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG-FULL-VERSION?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEI fans!

During our Kickstarter, we pledged to make the game ‘free to play’ under Creative Commons Licensing. We have already delivered upon this promise by offering the art-free Early Access Edition as a ‘pay what you want’ on DriveThruRPG.

In cooperation with a very avid fan, we are going to blow this promise out by offering a ZWEIHÄNDER Systems Resource Document: a fully functioning, searchable wiki-styled webpage in HTML 5. Although we’re still in the early stages of development, you can head over to our website to see mock-ups of progress so far: https://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-online-zweihander-online/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We love that Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd edition is back on DriveThruRPG, but we really didn't like that it was $20 on the first day of release. So, we decided to lower our PDF price to $13 for thirteen days.

Your move, Cubicle 7 Entertainment. #friendlycompetition

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Did you miss out on True Mask Game's gameplay video of 'A Bitter Harvest', the introductory adventure for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG? Part 1 is now available on Youtube: 

https://youtu.be/axYao2crTxo


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We received the physical version of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous today!

As I previously spoke of at Kickstarter, printing was delayed due to serious concerns with quality from our printer at LuLu.com. Simply put, print-on-demand quality from Lulu is not only substandard, I would never have felt comfortable having this occupy a retailer’s shelf. The book I’m about to show you not only blows the previous version out of the water, it’s easily on par with the print standards of Paizo and WotC.  This new print is textbook quality.

Here are the physical specs on the book in-hand, and the previous version from Lulu:

*Local printer (new version)
*

Interior: 688 pages of grim & effin’ perilous
Size: 8.5″ X 10.75″
Weight: 5.56lbs (ZWEIHÄNDER both in namesake and heft)
Text stock: 70# white matte, full bleed
Cover stock+print: 100#, 4/0 Process + matte lamination (soft touch)
Bindery: smyth sewn case bound (red stitch), head and foot bands
Ribbon: 1/2″ red cloth


*Lulu.com (weenie version)
*

Interior: 674 pages of grim & effin’ perilous
Size: 8.5″ X 10.75″
Weight: 4.16lbs (ZWEIHÄNDER both in namesake and heft)
Text stock: 50#, full bleed
Cover stock+print: 90# gloss lamination
Bindery: casewrap hardcover
Ribbon: none


I will have updates for shipment later this week. Please reserve any questions you may have about your order until after our next update. In the meanwhile, you can watch a short walk-through of the book on Youtube, and view images of ZWEIHÄNDER (compared to its predecessors) at our website: https://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-physical-book-hands-on/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hear ye, hear ye!

For those who have yet to complete your order for the physical book, you will need to do so before August 4th. We will be shutting down our order portal in preparation for shipment next week. If you are unsure whether you've completed your order, you can retrieve your survey from this link:

https://app.crowdox.com/retrieve/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg

I will post another update next week once we have all the shipping arrangements settled.

In other news...

We have officially sold out of all our individual pre-order books. That's over 3,600 books! Happy we could get them all moved, but sad we only have a few cases left for retailers. For those who missed it, we'll have print-on-demand options through DriveThroughRPG starting in September, and another limited print run next year.

Stay tuned on our Facebook page or home page at https://grimandperilous.com for news on a revised GM screen with new illustrations by Dejan Mandic later this year. We will also begin sharing out information about our next supplement. For those of you who have read the PDF, you may have even spied the supplement's name (buried as an easter egg).

Thanks everyone for your support. Stay tuned next week for shipment details!

-d.fx


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are finalizing shipment details with our distributor, but the goal is to begin our first wave on August 15th. Additional details will follow mid to late next week.

For those who live near the Kansas City area, we are going to set up an event at Tabletop Game & Hobby for folks to pick up their copies. We haven't locked down a date yet, but tentatively planning for August 12th or 19th. If this date doesn't work out, I can meet you locally to drop off the books in-person.
I am still working out details, but I'd like to get a head count of folks who would be interested in this option. If you live in the area and would be interested in picking up your copy in-person, please fill out this web form. It is only valid until Monday August 7th, so be sure to get your submission in before the weekend is over.

Note that this is only valid for those who already paid for their books on Kickstarter and CrowdOx. Due to limited inventories, we cannot make any promises for additional books being made available during time of pick-up.

https://form.jotform.us/72153711623146


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Alex Pe of True Mask Games continues with part 2 of ‘A Bitter Harvest, an adventure using ZEIHANDER. From Youtube:

Welcome to “A Bitter Harvest”, the introductionary adventure from the ZWEIHÄNDER RPG Core Rolebook! This adventure is designed to teach the rules to new players and give all of us a first glimpse into the grimdark fantasy that is the world of Zweihänder!

After getting involved with a wedding in the river port town of Swanzi, our party was hired by the rich merchant Franz Raffke, father of the bride. He has been promised a dowry of hemp by the groom, one Maximilian Steiger of Vorberg village, and the wagons with the hemp have failed to arrive. Thus our group travels with the newlyweds to Vorberg to check upon the wagons…and find them on the road only an hour from the village. Horses and drivers are dead, seemingly slain by mutants. With night approaching our group hurried on to Vorberg, only to find the gates of the village closed and well guarded. Seems like the citizens of Vorberg already know what happened…

https://youtu.be/85ESYt-TqmQ


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We previously predicted that Cubicle 7 Entertainment would acquire the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay license.

It was confirmed a few short days after we broke the story, well ahead of Warhammer Fest. I’d like to think we had a part in Cubicle 7 tipping their hand a bit early, given the response on our Facebook page and website traffic search terms for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4e.

Now, it appears that Cubicle 7 Entertainment will be granting insight into the future of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th edition at Gen Con 2017, based on their response on Facebook.

While Cubicle 7 Entertainment has promised additional news, we recommend you watch their Gen Con Event Link to see if anything pops up on the radar in the meanwhile.

https://grimandperilous.com/cubicle...s-to-warhammer-fantasy-roleplay-4e-at-gencon/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Last Saturday, TableTop Game & Hobby hosted a pre-release for ZWEIHÄNDER to fans in the Kansas City, Missouri area. It gave us an opportunity to hand-deliver books early, and to meet/discuss others’ experience with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. We handed out a little over 150 lbs. of books (you do the math), met with old Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay fans and converted a few over to the ZWEIHÄNDER open-source approach!

Phill Kilgore – the proprietor of TableTop Game & Hobby – has been a long-time supporter of ours, even prior to our Kickstarter. In fact, we are excited to announce that TableTop Game & Hobby will be the first retail store to carry ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG! Thanks again to Phill, Walter and the entire staff of TableTop.

Take a look at some of the pictures from the event below!

https://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-pre-release-at-tabletop-game-hobby/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

That’s right, folks. We’ll be at Gen Con 50… sorta. Two of our playtesters, Ben & Kay, will be on the convention floor Saturday the 19th (wearing ZWEIHANDER shirts you can see in the image below). They will be carrying a limited number of hardback copies of ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG, which will be given away for free to any one who can find them (Where’s Waldo-style)! As with all games, there are rules we al have to abide by:


There are only three copies to give away (technically, there are four, however we are hand-delivering one copy to Cubicle 7 Entertainment as a show of good faith for their stewardship of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th edition).
They will only be carrying the books with them on Saturday the 19th.
If you find them, you can only get one copy (limit one per customer/group).
You cannot get a book from Ben or Kay if they’re in line for food, in the restroom, in the middle of a game or outside the convention floor.
You must give them your email address (so we can also give you a PDF copy of the book from DriveThruRPG).
You must take a picture with them and yourself, and post it to Facebook or other social media (and definitely send a copy of the photo to daniel@grimandperilous.com).


Supplies are extremely limited. But don’t fret! Even if the books are gone by the time you find them, give them your email address. We will gladly comp you a PDF copy from DriveThruRPG once they return from the convention.

Thanks, and maybe we’ll see you at Gen Con 51 in an official capacity next year!

https://grimandperilous.com/zweihander-at-gen-con-50-get-a-book-for-free-if-you-can-find-us/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

It’s been a very long road, and the day is finally here…

ZWEIHANDER BEGINS SHIPPING FRIDAY!

All books will be shipped out by USPS Domestic within the United States, and USPS International outside the continental U.S. Pay heed to the following considerations:

United States Backers: For shipments within the continental United States, books will begin shipping Friday 8/18. You will be receiving an email within the next 48-72 hours with tracking information. Note that each book or sword will be individually packaged, thus you will receive separate emails for each.

International Backers: For shipments outside the continental United States, your books are on pallets headed to our distribution center in Chicago, IL. Distribution outside the US can take longer, however we have been assured that they’ll begin deployment from the distribution center on 8/25. As above, you will receive a separate email for each of the books and swords you ordered. However, there is one caveat: books will ship as ‘bound printed matter’ with a declared value of $10. This value is under most countries’ thresholds for duties and taxes, so you shouldn’t have incur any additional charges.

We have been assured by our distributor that duties for bound printed matter are generally the exception, and not the rule. In case of customs charges, please contact us direct with a receipt of duties, and we will issue you a reimbursement through Stripe or Paypal (whichever method you prefer).

Please note that we have taken every precaution to ensure expedient and reliable shipping. Bundling books together was extremely cost-prohibitive, but bundling them separately allowed us to upgrade the packaging to the strongest packaging money could buy.

The mailing process can be frustrating. Understand that until you receive the email notification, we do not have the ability to track down your book until its in transit. Simply put, if you haven’t received your tracking ID yet, we don’t have it yet, either.

For questions beyond this, do not respond in-line or by private message on our Kickstarter or web forums. Please reach out to us direct at daniel@grimandperilous.com so that we can respond faster. Daniel will personally be watching Kickstarter and the forums for miscellaneous inquiries, but we have others monitoring the email address above who can respond within 24 hours of submission.

Please be patient with us as our distributor gets everything lined up. Should the stars align as expected (and Tzeentch doesn’t do anything funky on the day of the solar eclipse), folks in the continental United States should have books in-hand by mid next week.

We are beyond thrilled to get this book into your hands, and would love it if you’d share a picture of you with the book on social media. Please visit our Facebook page and tag us – we’d love to feature each and every one of you holding a copy of ZWEIHANDER in-hand. The most creative picture will net a handful of winners a special surprise!

Thanks, and we can’t wait to hear about your grim & perilous tales using ZWEIHANDER! Join the conversation over at our web forums, and tell us about your experience.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Books have begun to arrive at folks’ doorsteps in the United States! Check out this thread over at RPG.net, reporting on the quality of the book: https://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?809159-Zweihander-Arrives

As mentioned in our previous post, our international shipments are on pallets in Chicago. However, given that we’ve seen a small handful of books landing at the doorstep with dented edges, I’ve ordered our distribution center to pause and repackage. Following this, remaining books will be wrapped in bubble wrap and replaced in the card-stock shippers. This should remedy any risks that international backers incur with having their local shipper handle the books improperly.

Although this will delay shipments by a couple of working business days, I’d rather plan for disaster than take any other risks. We want this to be perfect for each and every one of our supporters!

For those who’ve experienced damage to their books in the domestic US, email me at daniel@grimandperilous.com and I’ll see what I can do for you.

Greatly appreciate your patience on this, folks. And stay tuned! We may have some awesome news regarding a revised GM Screen here soon!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hey gang,

Great news! Almost 100% of domestic shipments have hit peoples' doorstep. So far, we've only had a small handful of ruined books to replace. Those are already out the door to people as of today.

Our main distributor has repackaged all books with bubble wrap and thread-enhanced tape (top left-hand side of the photo):


International orders are being queued for next Tuesday to begin their trek across the sea. You can expect media mail to land around early to mid-Sept, barring any unusual requirements/customs hiccups for countries outside the EU. Remember: these are being declared as a $10 media, so you shouldn't have to incur any duties. If you do, email me a receipt to daniel@grimandperilous.com and I will personally reimburse you through PayPal.

If you're interested in additional copies beyond our limited print run, we will have a bog standard print-on-demand version at DriveThruRPG in September. However, it will not be of the same quality as our Kickstarter version whatsoever. That means no ribbon, no soft touch cover, no matte pages and middle-of-the-road offset paper/binding.

Finally, we are going to head back to Kickstarter this year with a new GM screen! We want to make honest to goodness, old school portrait-styled physical screens for purchase (which will also come with digital inserts for the Hammerdog Press screen). You've likely seen Dejan Mandic's concept artwork on our Facebook page (take a look at our cover photo). One of our stretch goals will be to initiate a second limited print run of Zweihänder. To note, almost all of our 3,680 books are spoken for. If we can hit that next stretch goal, we can avoid DTRGP print quality issues, and set ourselves up for success with our next chaos-themed supplement to be announced later this year.

Stay tuned for more information, and be sure to share with us your experience with Zweihänder in the coming days!

https://grimandperilous.com/domesti...ete-international-shipments-inbound-and-more/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Alex Pe of True Mask Games continues with part 3 of ‘A Bitter Harvest, an adventure using ZEIHANDER. From Youtube:

Welcome to “A Bitter Harvest”, the introductionary adventure from the ZWEIHÄNDER RPG Core Rolebook! This adventure is designed to teach the rules to new players and give all of us a first glimpse into the grimdark fantasy that is the world of Zweihänder!

The village of Vorberg is in danger! A group of mutants attacked a convoy nearby, crucifying several bodies. This attack seems an echo of the past, for the Orx have already attacked the village 12 years ago, taking all the women and girls. Now Waldmann, son to Maximilan Steiger, the leader of Vorberg, has suggested to scout the mutant encampment…and our characters have decided to go with him. What dangers will they face at the hill know as the Horned Monk?

[video=youtube_share;OaoYRlbU80A]https://youtu.be/OaoYRlbU80A[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Alex Pe of True Mask Games concludes ‘A Bitter Harvest’, an adventure using ZEIHANDER. From Youtube:

Welcome to our FINAL session of “A Bitter Harvest”, the introductory adventure from the ZWEIHÄNDER RPG Core Rolebook! This adventure is designed to teach the rules to new players and give all of us a first glimpse into the grimdark fantasy that is the world of Zweihänder! The truth is out! The group has discovered what truly happened during the mutant attack twelve years ago…and now the fate of the village of Vorberg is in their hands! Will they try to talk, or will naked steel decide the victor? One thing is for sure: in the end, there will be blood.

[video=youtube_share;33UJ8TR8MbI]https://youtu.be/33UJ8TR8MbI[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hey gang,

In my last update, I indicated we were pausing international orders to have our distributor repackage everything in preparation for better packaging. Great news - the new shippers (boxes) arrived earlier this week, everything is wrapped up nice and neat with bubble wrap and the thread-reinforced tape has been applied to all boxes.

So what does this mean for you?

In the next 24-48 hours, our international backers will begin to receive tracking IDs, as the books will be departing the facility later today!

International Backers: You will receive a separate email for each of the books and swords you ordered. However, there is one caveat: books will ship as 'bound printed matter' with a declared value of $10. This value is under most countries' thresholds for duties and taxes, so you shouldn't have incur any additional charges.

We have been assured by our distributor that duties for bound printed matter are generally the exception, and not the rule. In case of customs charges, please contact us direct with a receipt of duties, and we will issue you a reimbursement through Stripe or Paypal (whichever method you prefer).

Please note that we have taken every precaution to ensure expedient and reliable shipping. Bundling books together was extremely cost-prohibitive, but bundling them separately allowed us to upgrade the packaging to the strongest packaging money could buy.

The mailing process can be frustrating. Understand that until you receive the email notification, we do not have the ability to track down your book until its in transit. Simply put, if you haven't received your tracking ID yet, we don't have it yet, either.

For questions beyond this, do not respond in-line or by private message on our Kickstarter or web forums. Please reach out to us direct at daniel@grimandperilous.com so that we can respond faster. Daniel will personally be watching Kickstarter and the forums for miscellaneous inquiries, but we have others monitoring the email address above who can respond within 24 hours of submission.

We are beyond thrilled to get this book into your hands, and would love it if you'd share a picture of you with the book on social media. Please visit our Facebook page and tag us - we'd love to feature each and every one of you holding a copy of ZWEIHANDER in-hand. The most creative picture will net a handful of winners a special surprise!

Thanks, and we can't wait to hear about your grim & perilous tales using ZWEIHANDER! Join the conversation over at our web forums, and tell us about your experience.

-d.fx

p.s. stay tuned on our Facebook page, as we're going to be making an announcement in the next few weeks about what's up next for Grim & Perilous Studios!


----------



## Mark D. Mortinson

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 1st & 2nd edition books and related items are for sale at low low price$.

If you would like a list of items with conditions and price$.  Drop me a email With 'WFRP' in the subject line, at: mccormack.cormac@yahoo.com
Thank's!

Good Gaming one and all!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Skinner Games gives their 5 minute review on ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG. From Youtube:

Explore a Grim and Perilous past in this week’s 5-Minute review with Zweihänder! This game takes low fantasy Roleplaying to its uttermost extreme and rends the very fabric of the prime material plane, pouring the foul mutations of Chaos onto your table to amaze your group and send them screaming into the darkness.

[video=youtube_share;74e-3HZBOUU]https://youtu.be/74e-3HZBOUU[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Hey gang,

Several topics to cover today:

MAILING UPDATES

Most packages have already arrived at their destination. However, I am getting reports from backers about books 'stuck in customs'. A few things to keep in mind here:

Once the package departs the US, it's in the hands of your country's customs agency. I am unable to do anything from that point forward.

If you are seeing 'missing invoice' on your shipment updates, you need to get ahold of customs and let them know the declared value is $10 USD. You shouldn't have to pay duties on the book. If you do (or the customs agents demand an invoice/receipt), email me at daniel@grimandperilous.com with your full name and shipping address, and I will generate an invoice for you to electronically submit to the customs agents. 

TRACKING NUMBERS

Some of you didn't get the email notification for tracking. I am working with the distributor to have them manually resubmitted, and a copy for my records. For those of you who messaged me personally about it, I will have those tracking IDs to you in the next 24-48 hours. Please be patient with us as we work with the distributor on it.

PDF DOWNLOADS

All PDFs are now being curated at DriveThruRPG. If you need to re-download the book, email me at daniel@grimandperilous.com so I can send you a free version from there. I am also going to get the beta version of the GM screen (the one from the Kickstarter) updated there as well. 

PHYSICAL GM SCREEN COMING SOON

Keep your eyes peeled on our Kickstarter, as we're coming back later this year with a tride-and-true hardback folding GM screen (with a digital download offering for those using the Hammerdog GM screen). Dejan Mandic has an absolutely wonderful illustration that you've probably already seen a few sketches of on our Facebook page's cover photo. Check it out here: https://www.facebook.com/grimandperilous/

PRINT ON DEMAND COMING TO DRIVETHRURPG

For those of you who may have missed our Kickstarter or want to order additional books, we will have a print-on-demand option available by end of September over at DTRPG. Note that this will not be of the exclusive, limited edition print quality as seen in our Kickstarter, but no less will be on heavyweight paper with a glossy, sturdy cover. Although we are using the Hardcover Color Book - Standard Heavyweight print option from DTRPG, the book will be in B&W with a color cover (this is the only way we could use a heavier weighted paper for print to prevent bleed-thru). I am waiting on the proofs right now. Once I okay them, we'll let you all know when they are available to purchase.

RATE US ON DRIVETHRURPG

If you haven't already, please rate ZWEIHÄNDER over at DTRPG. Give us an honest rating. If you have time, we'd love to see a review as well! You can rate the book over at this link: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG?src=hottest

Thanks, and stay tuned for more updates as they come later this month!

-d.fx


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Talenberg: A Spanish-language Setting for ZWEIHÄNDER!

IGAROL.org builds off of the momentum 'Your Humble Gamemaster' presented with his custom campaign seed for ZWEIHÄNDER: Talenberg & The Old Empire . Although this is a Spanish language translation and video, I would not be surprised to see this transcribed back into English. Check it out!

Antaño una poderosa y antigua provincia del Viejo Imperio, Talenberg es hoy una prospera ciudad y su ducado circundante, lleno de misterio, intriga y secretos, reconstruyéndose después de una sangrienta y brutal conflagración. Naciones rivales utilizan la ciudad como patio de recreo para sus juegos de intriga, mientras bandidos y desertores – resultado de la Guerra de los Estandartes Desgarrados, rondan el ducado más allá de los muros de la ciudad, atacando a los viajeros solitarios y a sus aldeas más aisladas.

Así arranca este documento donde se presenta una pequeña idea de campaña para utilizar como ambientación para el juego de rol de Zweihänder.

Este documento no es sino el punto de partida de lo que esperamos pueda ser el trabajo para crear un setting aún más amplio, para lo cual encontraréis en el foro de IGARol un tema abierto para todos aquellos que queráis colaborar en el desarrollo.

Y antes de dejaros con el archivo nos gustaría que veáis el vídeo de presentación que hemos preparado.

Watch the exclusive introduction video: [video=youtube_share;VNKns86PWNI]https://youtu.be/VNKns86PWNI[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

“A Rough Night At The Three Feathers” using ZWEIHÄNDER – Part 1 (Italian)

Folks all over the world are already using ZWEIHÄNDER in the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. Check out part one of the classic “Rough Night At The Three Feathers” using the ZWEIHÄNDER ruleset:

_*GDR Live Iniziamo questa nuova avventura nel mondo Grim and Perilous di Warhammer Fantasy utilizzando il regolamento di Zweihander by Daniel Fox.

Avventura presa da “Anime Inquiete” by Nexus, Giocano Stefano, Niilo e Simone*_

[video=youtube_share;-QQE4wHbOd8]https://youtu.be/-QQE4wHbOd8[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER is being hacked into the world of the Witcher by one of our forum-goers over at Strike To Stun!

Zweihander is clearly designed for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay’s Old World, but the rules seem simple enough to adapt to another grim and perilous world: The Continent of Anzrej Sapkowski and CD Projekt Red’s Witcher series. I have been getting some notes together to run a Zweihander campaign set in the Witcher setting I thought I would share them with you all with your kind indulgence.

First I have created a modified weapon list based more on Late Medieval weaponry than the Renaissance mileu of the standard Zweihander ruleset.
Second I have just jotted down some ideas and I am looking for suggestions and help from people with more experience using the system in actual play.

Follow the thread over here at Strike To Stun!

http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=6025


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Deal of the Day for $6.50 you say? You're damn right.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

“A Rough Night At The Three Feathers” continues using ZWEIHÄNDER – Part 2 (Italian)

Folks all over the world are already using ZWEIHÄNDER in the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. Check out part two of the classic “Rough Night At The Three Feathers” using the ZWEIHÄNDER ruleset:

GDR Live Iniziamo questa nuova avventura nel mondo Grim and Perilous di Warhammer Fantasy utilizzando il regolamento di Zweihander by Daniel Fox.

Avventura presa da “Anime Inquiete” by Nexus, Giocano Stefano, Niilo e Simone

[video=youtube_share;T61bXkcd29w]https://youtu.be/T61bXkcd29w[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Dan Davenport (aka the Hardboiled GMshoe) interviewed Daniel Fox – creator of ZWEIHÄNDER – on Monday. Inside, you can read about the development of ZWEIHÄNDER, get a sneak peak at the next supplement and grab a free code for download!

https://grimandperilous.com/ama-with-daniel-fox-from-dan-davenport/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Check out part two of the classic “Rough Night At The Three Feathers” using the ZWEIHÄNDER ruleset:

_GDR Live Iniziamo questa nuova avventura nel mondo Grim and Perilous di Warhammer Fantasy utilizzando il regolamento di Zweihander by Daniel Fox.
Avventura presa da “Anime Inquiete” by Nexux, Giocano Stefano, Niilo e Simone_

[video=youtube_share;T61bXkcd29w]https://youtu.be/T61bXkcd29w[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*ZWEIHÄNDER print-on-demand is finally available exclusively at DriveThruRPG!
*
This Platinum Rated top selling book (#3 of all time) on DriveThruRPG comes with a full color cover by Jussi Alaurahio. We used the Hardcover Color Book (Standard Heavyweight) option to make Dejan Mandic's grim and inspiring interior black & white images richer. In addition, the heavier paper weight makes this book retail quality!

*Our public pre-release price is $49.99*, discounted from its normal listing price of _$59.99_. Plus, you can get the PDF alongside the hardcover version for $6.50. This specially-discounted won’t last long, so be sure to get your copy of Zweihander before it returns to its retail price.

*Buy It Here For $49.99: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG?src=hottest*

Let us know how your adventures go on our home page at Strike-to-stun.net. Happy gaming, and thanks once again for your support!

ps. Note that the Kickstarter-exclusive version is miles ahead in terms of quality. The DTRPG version does not have smyth sewn binding, nor does it have the red bookmark, soft touch cover or clay matte paper. The DTRP version is glossy cover, with #70 paper. Very sturdy, but nothing beats your exclusive, limited release you backed here on Kickstarter and CrowdOx.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ah, I have been curious about this game.  

So it's a retro clone of warhammer frpg 2nd ed.  What is "better" about this system over the original? Why shouldn't I just keep using the old books?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Ancalagon said:


> Ah, I have been curious about this game.
> 
> So it's a retro clone of warhammer frpg 2nd ed.  What is "better" about this system over the original? Why shouldn't I just keep using the old books?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app




Thanks for your interest. Here’s a review from DTRPG from the perspective of a Warhammer fan:

The five-stars is not fluff, ZWEIHÄNDER is a real labor of love. From the style of the illustrations to the mechanics, ZWEIHÄNDER is the product of a team that has studied what made Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay memorable and fun, and they've improved upon it, too!

Character Creation is evocative, and should satisfy Warhammer vets. Racial choices have a better balance to them, with fewer useless/extremely niche talents. You can, in WFRP fashion, roll up your character through tables completely. Additionally, the careers have been touched-up rather nicely, with many fewer irredeemable careers. Each Career has a unique trait: an ability  that focus that career or give them a particular niche. Commoner careers still exist, as one might expect, but their abilities help them stand up as canny peasantfolk or resourceful scroungers.

Combat is improved since WFRP2e, with some more cohesive rules. The flow of combat is as savage and exciting as ever, and, while decisive blows on either side of the battlefield can pivot a fight, it is less prone to fluke swinginess. The ZWEIHÄNDER team has also taken care to balance options and choices pretty well - you certainly aren't likely to find 'Naked Dwarf' balance issues, for the WFRP1e veterans out there.

The Magic system portrays magic as useful and dangerous, without invalidating or overriding other character archetypes. With the benefit of hindsight following the power creep from books like Realms of Sorcery from WFRP2e, spell effects and target numbers are sensible and suggestive of the risk-for-reward system of magic without being too restrictive or too generous. With some of the labels filed off, and a more generalized explanation, it's fairly easy to fit the magic system into most settings.

ZWEIHÄNDER is a love letter to WFRP, and it is a real success - not just as an homage, but as a game in its own right. There are other elements, like the wonderfully done Bestiary and the Order & Chaos Alignment system, the way the game handles mental stresses and disorders, and more which I haven't had a chance to touch on. The superlative terms that I've described the game in, above, follow along with these mechanics and sections, too, and not without good reason


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Folks all over the world are already using ZWEIHÄNDER in the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. In preparation for their adventure ‘Rough Night At The Three Feathers’, Niilo and players prepare characters for their game:

[video=youtube_share;KCQHLFq-fg4]https://youtu.be/KCQHLFq-fg4[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Video Review: Questing Beast On ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG!

Ben Milton of Questing Beast received his copy of ZWEIHÄNDER, and gave it a great critical review. Glad to see he keyed in on one of our key concepts: make the game modular! Do you agree with his points? Let us know over at Strike To Stun!

[video=youtube_share;xEuEbax7TSI]https://youtu.be/xEuEbax7TSI[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Cannibal Halfling Gaming is back with a fantastic take on their Zweihänder game! Check it out:

A hunter of vermin who’s eyeing much larger prey for her flail to be used on. An old squire without her knight, looking for some vengeance and maybe some glory. A bounty hunter chasing down the biggest score of her life. A coachwoman just trying to make her way along the roads with the strangest group of passengers she’s ever moved. Meet the Party is adding a new system to its collection, but this time the dice are the ones making the choices. That’s right, we’ve got randomly generated characters hoping to survive in the dark, cruel world of Zweihander. It looks like they just might, too: these are some tough ladies!

Zweihander is something new for Meet the Party, yes, but it also brings an entirely new method of character creation to the series: completely random character generation. As Aaron mentioned when he looked at the game, it’s a ‘retro-clone’, a game specifically built in an old style, and the dice gods have well and truly taken the reins. That’s going to appeal to some people, and outright turn away others; players who get enjoyment from tweaking their characters or finding interesting option combinations might feel a little empty-handed since they don’t get to do much during character creation; it’s only by spending Reward Points, gaining advances, and choosing your second and third Professions that you really get to guide your character’s growth.

On the other hand, though, rolling to see what you’re going to play can be a lot of fun (although it does take time, part of why I decided to offer a pre-rolled party). You can get some pretty zany combinations, and while this quartet aren’t the weirdest I’ve seen, they’ve definitely got some potential...

Read more here: https://cannibalhalflinggaming.com/2017/09/29/meet-the-party-zweihander/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Jarl DM runs his group through a ZWEIHÄNDER one-shot entitled ‘The Midnight Aristocracy’, set in the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. Check it out!

_Arch Lector Volkmar the Grim has given the decree that the foul and darkened lands of Sylvania are to be purged of the Midnight Aristocracy. You are being sent with a small army to bring ruination to the risen dead._

[video=youtube_share;qu7_ndPM6Ag]https://youtu.be/qu7_ndPM6Ag[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

ZWEIHÄNDER Session #1: Night of Blood

Tamás Illés of the blog Vorpal Mace kicks off the classic ‘Night of Blood’ for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay using ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG:

We had our first ZWEIHÄNDER session on the 16th of September. I ran the classic module from White Dwarf and Apocrypha Now called Night of Blood for six players. Our protagonists were:

* Agonia Gimdinasdotr, a dwarf adherent of Valaya with a troubled past.
* Blitzkrieg, a dwarf slayer, and sworn enemy of skaven.
* Odger Tobold, a halfing pugilist armed with a stool, a tabletop, and no testicles.
* Johann von Immelscheld, a human squire who hates Chaos with a passion.
* Päether von Sternwart, a human diabolist who wants to join the Colleges of Magic.
* Sternchen, an ogre hedgewise who has a living stump in place of his right leg.

https://vorpalmace.blogspot.com/2017/10/zweihander-session-1-night-of-blood.html


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Due to popular demand, we have made an important change to the purchase process over at DriveThruRPG.

If you buy the print-on-demand book, the PDF is now free with your order! If you previously purchased the physical book at DriveThru, you should now find that you can download the PDF without paying a cent more.

Thanks so much for your support, and watch these pages in the next few weeks for some exciting updates on our new Game Master Screen + more! 

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

John Polack of YouTube received his copy of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. John gives a high level view of Zweihänder, and digs into some of the highlights of the system and its many options.

[video=youtube_share;kBse1NFKS4Q]https://youtu.be/kBse1NFKS4Q[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

On Saturday Oct 21st, we recorded a one-shot session for Night Of Blood on YouTube! Night of Blood is a well-known one-shot from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, originally written by Jim Bambra and adapted to Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG by Danziger Eckhardt.

Our four protagonists were:

* Lyndon Geneveux, a human Rake and cast-down aristocrat (played by Adam Rose)
* Gwyddeon ‘Iron Eye’ Forrester, a human Man-At-Arms and general curmudgeon (played by Jeremy Jones)
* Grover ‘The Huxster’ Caldwell, a human Diabolist with a shady past (played by Nick O’Hare)
* Reynard Rudger, a human Sellsword and loyalist/fatalist of the Empire (played by Jake Waid)
* The Gamemaster is Daniel D. Fox, creator of Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG.

If you’re interested in running Night Of Blood using Zweihänder, you can download the WFRP to Zweihänder mini-bestiary here: https://grimandperilous.com/video-night-of-blood-liveplay-using-zweihander-mini-bestiary-conversion/

[video=youtube_share;7zNM6pX2OBg]https://youtu.be/7zNM6pX2OBg[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

At Grim & Perilous Studios, we don't believe in a grim & perilous economy.

IF YOU BUY A PHYSICAL BOOK OF OURS FROM A REAL, BRICK & MORTAR STORE AT FULL PRICE, WE’LL GIVE YOU THE PDF. PERIOD.

It’s as simple as that. We want to support local gaming stores the best we can, and we don’t want our fans to feel they have to choose between loving us (by buying a Print+PDF bundle at DriveThruRPG, IPR and elsewhere) or loving their local game store. Why not get both?

With the Grim & Perilous Studios Retailer PDF Guarantee, you don’t have to choose! But we WILL need you to confirm that you’ve purchased the book. Drop us a line (or have your FLGS do it!) at daniel@grimandperilous.com and show us your proof of purchase. Scanned purchase receipts are the best way to do this, but we’ll take a photo of you and the printed book or the word of your FLGS as equivalent. And while you’re at it, tell us where you bought the book, and make sure they know that the Grim & Perilous Studios Retailer Brick & Mortar PDF Guarantee sealed the deal!

We are also a part of the Bits & Mortar publisher coalition. Head on over to that site and find out who else offers free PDFs together with the books you buy from your FLGS!

https://grimandperilous.com/brick-mortar-guarantee/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing takes on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part one of god-knows-how-many entries.

Seriously – if there ever was a review of Zweihander Grim & Perilous RPG you should read, this is the one. This guy gets us. But more importantly, it’s very, very humorous and informative. Finally, it’s a reminder to never take the hobby too seriously, because in the end, we’re just a bunch of people sitting around pretending/playing a very complex version of cops & robbers.

Without further ado, read onwards…

_*It is no secret among manly men with giant beards and skull tattoos that Warhammer Fantasy kicks butt. Between its goofy and messily designed but flavourful 1st edition and its stripped down lean-and-mean-but--you-buy-the-bestiary 2nd edition (and an unnameable 3rd edition where conflict is resolved via playing cards or kissing competitions or something even less hetronormative ask Von he knows) there exists a hypothetical vacuum which may be filled up by the cunning entrepeneur. Enter Daniel Fox.

Paradoxically the arch-nemesis of both 7chan and RPGPundit, the man known as Daniel Fox hit the rpg community like a gauntleted fist to the face of a small, innocent child playing Bunnies and Burroughs or some other girlish pasttime that men were forced to partake in before Daniel Fox rescued them with his brobdignagian ZWEIHANDER core rulebook. Clocking in at a jaw-dropping, face-melting and sanity-blasting 692 pages, ZWEIHANDER is… (read more)*_

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...-zweihander-wfrp-retroclone-pt-i-introducing/


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

That's probably going to set people off.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Trick or treat? We say…. TREAT!

Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG is FREE for the next 48 hours! Share this link across social media, and let your friends know to grab the illustrated edition entirely for free until November 1st!

Grab your copy here: http://drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG--Core-Book?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

All Hallows’ Eve is nigh!

Dejan has been steadily penciling away at new Professions for our next mysterious supplement. We’ve got a host of cool new paths for characters to follow, including both regular and Expert Professions for all the Daemons we spoke of in the core rulebook. This includes the Howling Marauder, and over 58 others!

If you couldn’t tell, we just came off of a re-watch of Blade Runner. There’s a little bit of Pris in the artwork.

You heard us right – we are going to tackle all Daemonic gods with their related Professions and Magick spells included!

You can download the Howling Marauder at the article over on our home webpage at: https://grimandperilous.com/all-hallows-eve-is-nigh/


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

I can't read the entire thread, but if you can point me to a post that answers this I'd be grateful.  Why run this over WH 1e or 2e?  I've got both, and also a copy of these rules.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> I can't read the entire thread, but if you can point me to a post that answers this I'd be grateful.  Why run this over WH 1e or 2e?  I've got both, and also a copy of these rules.




Thanks for the inquiry!

ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG is a 'greatest hits' album for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. Zweihander has an old school approach, written through the lens of new school design. It takes the last 15+ years of WFRP in every edition, cleans up the rules and better balances them against themselves. It uses bounded accuracy, and exceptions-based design. It's a true OSR product, much like LotFP in that it takes inspiration and improves upon everything. And like other OSR products, it's released under Creative Commons License Share-alike.

The hallmark of WFRP has always been its Career system, and Zweihander is no different. In fact, Zweihander puts forth that every Profession (our analogue to a Career) has a unique trait that sets it apart from all others. Although Skills, Talents and Bonus Advances may be shared between Professions, they're given something specific to them that makes them stand out.

It's also open-ended and world agnostic. You could plug this system into the world of Game of Thrones, the Witcher, Black Company, Lies of Loche Lamora, Darkest Dungeon and yes, even the Old World.

Plus, it has over 500 pieces of art inside. That means all 144 Professions and 120+ beasts are fully illustrated. It's an all-in-one book (weighing in at 688 pages), so it has a PHB, GM guide and monster manual all wrapped into one beautifully illustrated tome. You can take a peek at some of the artwork here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1820863
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grimandperilous/zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg/posts/1820820


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

To be honest the all in one book thing is a turn off for me, a huge book like that is often unusable at the table.   But I'll look at the PDF.  Thanks!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Double Proficiency takes on the mighty two-handed book Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG:

The Zweihänder RPG is finally here. After a hugely successful Kickstarter campaign (fully funded within 6 hours! Guess people really did miss Warhammer Fantasy RPG) and slightly delayed dispatch (a year or so – but for a good reason), the parcel was delivered and unceremoniously opened by a committee.

PDF, which was provided to the Kickstarter backers some time ago, looked promising – astonishingly detailed, with a clean, easily understood mechanic, and good artwork. Not Degenesis level, but pleasantly befitting the stylistic choices of the grim and perilous RPG. In print, I must admit, it looks even better.

Interior artwork was all made by one person, Dejan Mandic, and if I’m not mistaken, he has made a staggering 500 illustrations for this book, ranging from tiny symbols of the gods to double-paged artworks. And here’s that good reason for a year of delay.

Let’s get started then, shall we?

The cover has a very distinct feel, with matt finishing, muted colours, scarred folks (including, at a first glance, a Landsknecht, Sam Vimes, murderous chick, and Emhyr var Emreis), eyepatch with a skull, and a burning village in the background. Classy, with a touch of “We’ve all been there”. “Grim and Perilous RPG” tagline tells us “Yep, we’ve been there”. And well, I actually did miss that. Good job, Jussi Alarauhio.

The book was also available with an alternative cover, featuring another artwork of Mandic, but I think it’s low on the “grim factor” – I’d say it’s to pulpy and Warhammer-inspired.

Read more here: https://doubleproficiency.com/2017/09/28/first-look-zweihander-rpg/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Were you on the fence about buying the print-on-demand Zweihänder book from DriveThruRPG? Worry no more, as Runeslinger provides an unboxing video and review of the print quality!

[video=youtube_share;mQS2siCbKyM]https://youtu.be/mQS2siCbKyM[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you been on the fence about buying the print-on-demand of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim and Perilous RPG at DriveThruRPG? Worry no more!

Runeslinger received his print-on-demand copy last week. He covers one of the primary concerns for print-on-demand books: spine quality!

We took great care in selecting DriveThruRPG, forgoing Lulu.com due to paper and quality issues. Runeslinger shows the advantage of the premium edition format we chose for our print-on-demand version of Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG.

Looking to pick up Zweihänder: the Hernia Edition (trademark pending) yourself? You can pick it up here for $5 off: http://drivethrurpg.com/browse.php?discount=9811ce4c66

[video=youtube_share;mQS2siCbKyM]https://youtu.be/mQS2siCbKyM[/video]

Also, you can see how the print on demand stacks up against the Kickstarter version here:

[video=youtube_share;mQS2siCbKyM]https://youtu.be/mQS2siCbKyM[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Looking for a character sheet in either vertical or landscape format? What about a print-out of the GM reference pages? Are you interesting in looking at a WFRP to Zweihänder conversion? Do you need a quick rules summary for new players? What about a fully-functioning character sheet for Roll20?

Look no further, as we have updated our Play Aids section. It also includes a Polish language character sheet (thanks to Noobirus over at Strike To Stun):

https://grimandperilous.com/play-aids/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Did you miss out on the Halloween PDF giveaway? Zweihänder is DriveThruRPG's Deal Of The Day for the next 24 hours! Get the PDF at the drastically reduced rate of $6.50!

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG--Core-Book?src=DotD

Also, did you know that with print-on-demand book you get the PDF for free? If you decide to go that route, we can offer the hardcover at a limited discount rate of $49.99 (normally $59.99) at this link instead: 

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG--Core-Book?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Runeslinger received his limited Kickstarter edition of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG.

With his next video, Runeslinger covers the differences between the Kickstarter version vs. the DriveThruRPG edition. He also shows the print quality differences between DriveThruRPG.com with Zweihänder as it compares to Masks of Nyarlathotep Companion from Lulu.com

[video=youtube_share;KPq1_dxj4TM]https://youtu.be/KPq1_dxj4TM[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Tamás Illés of the blog Vorpal Mace kicks off the classic ‘The Oldenhaller Contract’ for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay using ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG:

After the first session’s mayhem I introduced some optional and house rules to speed things up. First, cannon fodder foes will follow the underling rules: they can’t save action points for reactions, and after a serious or bleeding wound they will die or retreat. Second, good old swift attack makes a return, so players can attack multiple times with an increasing penalty to their attack rolls. Third, following the rules about opposing skill tests (a bonus to your skill check means a penalty to the opposing check, and vice versa) leads to petty spells being harder to dispel or resist than greater spells. I changed that by giving the dispel or resist test the exact bonus or penalty the caster gets to his invocation test. I also promised my players I won’t use Misfortune Points until they learn the rules properly, but in truth I just simply keep forgetting about them.

These changes worked like a charm – the game run much smoother. Unfortunately two players couldn’t come, so the group for the session held on the 8th of October was:

* Agonia Gimdinasdotr, a dwarf adherent of Valaya, who turned into a ing warmachine.

* Blitzkrieg, a dwarf slayer, still suffering from his broken ribs, and a glutton for punishment.

* Päether von Sternwart, a human diabolist looking for a proper master.

* Sternchen, an ogre hedgewise, who plans to write a gastro journal.

After an exhausting journey with the roadwardens the party finally reached Nuln. There they wasted half a day with passing the gate, and answering the roadwardens on the interrogation. When the four of them were released Hans Ernst, a roadwarden they befriended on their journey told them that someone is trying to bribe some big dogs to blame the whole incident on them, and put a bounty on their heads. He asked them to meet him next morning in the Reaver’s Return, where the innkeeper still owes him a favor.

On their way to the inn a man named Grolsch van Eyke invited the party to an elegant club, but after some discussion they ignored him and moved on. In a dirty alley they found the Reaver’s Return. After accidentally breaking through the stuck door they met the angry innkeeper, Rudolf Grasser. Mentioning Hans Ernst calmed him down. Rudolf gave them dinner, and showed them the best room he could offer – with a nice view of the canal. Someone noticed the bolts weren’t fastened, which was quickly fixed. Closing the dirty windows turned out to be a good idea: during the night a cat burglar tried to break in, but had to flee when he realized the windows are bolted, and someone is awake…

Read more at Vorpal Mace: http://vorpalmace.blogspot.hu/2017/11/zweihander-session-2-oldenhaller.html


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing continues his take on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part two, titled “The anatomy of grim heroics”:

Character creation in Zweihander is more involved then that of its predecessors, but the number of steps do not widely exceed that of something like Dark Heresy (and in the case of games like Rogue Trader and Only War, might actually be less). If you like your characters fully fleshed out with an abundance of both crunch and fluff then this might be the game for you.

Before the game delves right in, the chapter is prefaced with a number of bullet points, allowing you to grasp the thematic/ purpose of the various steps of character creation. This page is very effective in providing a set of guidelines for the players to create their character and manages to nail the themes of a Grimdark fantasy game in a number of easily digestible bullet points, allowing even dimwitted players to make suitable characters. The world of Zweihander is a violent, superstitious and corrupt mess, divided by ethnic, religious, social and existential conflict and beset by hideous monsters from without and within. The game boils down its purpose in one or two sweet ass sentences that I already referenced previously:

Grim & perilous role-playing is not a story about people who change the world. It is instead a story of a world that changes the people within it.

Nailed it, moving on…

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...retroclone-pt-ii-the-anatomy-of-grim-heroics/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

As of today, we have officially sold over 21,000 physical copies of Zweihander! We continue to be a #4 Platinum Seller of all time on DriveThruRPG, and we couldn't have made it there without your help. Thank you so much!

In other news, our second proof for the GM screen arrives this week. Once we have approved of the proof, we'll be releasing details for our next Kickstarter.

Dejan continues to pencil away at artwork for our next supplement, while Tanner and I are polishing up all the new Professions. We've got several already in playtest mode between Adam and myself, and boy - are they chaotically ruinous in nature! We're planning to release a sneak peak for you all later this month, up to an including a look at Daemonic Pact Magick (a third tradition of Magick alongside Arcane and Divine). And yes, it will be for all the Abyssal Princes AND every other Daemon we mentioned in the core book!

As a special thank you, we have permanently dropped the price of Zweihander print-on-demand over at DriveThruRPG from $59.99 to $55. Thank you so much for your support, and stay tuned for more news on the GM screen and our next supplement in the coming days.

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/210516/ZWEIHANDER-Grim--Perilous-RPG--Core-Book?src=hottest


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Here's an early sketch of the GM screen. It's come a long way since its original inception, and we're super pumped to show it to you soon!


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We are finally closing in on completion of our revised Gamemaster screen! This is not the same ‘beta’ digital product some of you received during our Kickstarter. This has been refactored from the ground-up, taking under consideration player feedback on what best belongs on the screen.

Although it’s not the final product, you can see the sturdiness of the screen in the comparison shots to the core Zweihänder book. A few call-outs:

* The GM screen is color-blind friendly, and the tables are color-coded for easy reference.
* The GM screen will be on 88 lbs hardback board.
* It’s in A4 portrait format (sorry, no horizontal format for now).
* The screen is accordion fold (as you can see in the images).
* The player-facing image is illustrated by our own Dejan Mandic.
* The GM-facing side and borders are illustrated & lain out by a new member of our team Ken Duquet.
* The order of the images in the GM-facing side are not accurate in our proof, but will be one, continuous image in our next proof.
* The white ‘gutter’ you’re seeing will not be present on either the inside or the outside of the final screen.
* The player-facing front image will wrap around the edges of the screen, and ‘fold’ behind the GM-facing tables. This means you’ll have zero white space around the edges.
* We’re pricing out a matte finish on the GM-facing side to reduce glare, but this may come at a cost of moving from an 88 lbs to a 60 lbs board.
* Made in the good ol’ USA, just like our Kickstarter limited edition book was. To note, we use the same printers as Larry Elmore, who is also a partner of our printing house.
* The screen will be a limited run, and we’ll be releasing a digital print-on-demand version for DriveThruRPG.
The digital version will fit perfectly in the portrait version of the World’s Greatest Screen. You can buy your own from their website, or as a package deal on DriveThruRPG whenever we have our screen ready for primetime post-Kickstarter.

We are leaning towards a Kickstarter run in December, depending on the timing of the next proof. Pricing is TBD. Stay tuned for more information, and let us know your thoughts at our home website:

https://grimandperilous.com/new-gamemaster-screen-preview-for-zweihander/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing continues his take on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part five, titled “Barbarism & Kicking People In The Face”:

At last we come to that most fundamental of activities in a grim and perilous world. The baying of men and the pig-like squealing of the maimed. Pitted Iron piercing yielding flesh. The dry crackling of splintering bone. The pleasing crimon spray of arterial blood. Let us speak of combat.

Before I say anything else, I must compliment whoever did the art direction for the combat section. It is chockfull of desperate bands of peasants fighting hopeless last stands against hordes of hideous ratmen a.k.a the meaning of life in Warhammer fantasy. It really drives home the atmosphere and energy of combat in Zweihander and for that I applaud it, as I applaud the medical ward with mutilated patients on the Chapter on Injury.

Combat in Zweihander has changed somewhat from the parry/dodge 3 attack fest of 2e. Each participant in the dance of death has 3 Action Points (less if they suffer from debilitating injuries) but it limited to A SINGLE ATTACK ONLY.  Different actions have a different AP cost. Parrying or dodging an attack costs AP, thus there is a trade-off between going all-out or saving some actions in case an enemy gets in a hit. In addition to the habitual attack/charge/disengage to avoid attack of opportunity, Zweihander gives you several options. The ability to deliver guarded or all-out attack has been done away with, but it is still possible to use a called shot at the cost of reduced accuracy (despite the lack a hit-locations system) in order to inflict additional damage and to prevent your opponent from parrying or dodging. In addition, characters have access to moves like grappling (OP as , albeit it risky since the character initiating the grapple must also expend his full turn holding the foe, almost a surefire way to disable a single more powerful opponent however), throwing sand in someone’s face to blind him, strikes meant to stun, knockout punches ah la James Bond that only work on suprised or helpless foes, Shield Breaking blows (only effective when using a two-handed weapon) and Cow-tipping them to the ground. While you can only use a single attack action per round, it is possible to combine this with a Perilous Move (aka a kick to the groin or throwing sand into someone’s face) so the combat can be pretty dynamic. The addition of an inspiring speech move and a litany of hatred move which can be attempted once per combat was something I really appreciated (I have not seen many leadership based attacks or actions in roleplaying games), and the benefits are tangible while remaining plausible (a +1 to damage and peril threshold or a -1 if you are using the Litany of Hate to bully your enemies).

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...troclone-pt-v-barbarism-unrelenting-savagery/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Prince of Nothing continues his review of Zweihänder, moving onto the Combat chapter:

At last we come to that most fundamental of activities in a grim and perilous world. The baying of men and the pig-like squealing of the maimed. Pitted Iron piercing yielding flesh. The dry crackling of splintering bone. The pleasing crismon spray of arterial blood. Let us speak of combat.

Before I say anything else, I must compliment whoever did the art direction for the combat section. It is chockfull of desperate bands of peasants fighting hopeless last stands against hordes of hideous ratmen a.k.a the meaning of life in Warhammer fantasy. It really drives home the atmosphere and energy of combat in Zweihander and for that I applaud it, as I applaud the medical ward with mutilated patients on the Chapter on Injury.

Combat in Zweihander has changed somewhat from the parry/dodge 3 attack fest of 2e. Each participant in the dance of death has 3 Action Points (less if they suffer from debilitating injuries) but it limited to A SINGLE ATTACK ONLY. Different actions have a different AP cost. Parrying or dodging an attack costs AP, thus there is a trade-off between going all-out or saving some actions in case an enemy gets in a hit. In addition to the habitual attack/charge/disengage to avoid attack of opportunity, Zweihander gives you several options. The ability to deliver guarded or all-out attack has been done away with, but it is still possible to use a called shot at the cost of reduced accuracy (despite the lack a hit-locations system) in order to inflict additional damage and to prevent your opponent from parrying or dodging. In addition, characters have access to moves like grappling (OP as XXX albeit it risky since the character initiating the grapple must also expend his full turn holding the foe, almost a surefire way to disable a single more powerful opponent however), throwing sand in someone’s face to blind him, strikes meant to stun, knockout punches ah la James Bond that only work on suprised or helpless foes, Shield Breaking blows (only effective when using a two-handed weapon) and Cow-tipping them to the ground. While you can only use a single attack action per round, it is possible to combine this with a Perilous Move (aka a kick to the groin or throwing sand into someone’s face) so the combat can be pretty dynamic. The addition of an inspiring speech move and a litany of hatred move which can be attempted once per combat was something I really appreciated (I have not seen many leadership based attacks or actions in roleplaying games), and the benefits are tangible while remaining plausible.

Regardless, the number of moves in Zweihander is sufficiently extensive to make playing a non-wizard in combat fairly exciting, and the AP system serves more or less the same purpose as the Guarded Attack/All-out attack bonanza of 2e? Some may frown at the lack of hit-locations in Zweihander but I say XXXX it, back to motherXXXing basics with this one...

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...troclone-pt-v-barbarism-unrelenting-savagery/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Prince of Nothing continues his review of Zweihänder, moving onto the Grimoire chapter, covering Arcane Magic:

Welcome to another exciting installment of the epoch that is the Zweihänder review. This segment shall focus on Arcane Magick in Zweihänder (originally I set out to cover both divine, arcane and miscellanious magic in one post but considering the length I have decided to split them up).

Spellcasting in Zweihänder most resembles sorcery in 2e, by which I mean spellpoints can go XXX themselves and your sorcerous reserve is limitless but there is great risk in its utilization. The threshold number and magic ranks of the olden times have been cast aside. Utilizing magic is now a matter of a single skill roll (the Invocation skill, based on WP as usual) with a difficulty modified by type of Magick (Petty, Lesser and Greater). As a requirement for Lesser Magick, you need 2 ranks in Invocation and 3 ranks for greater. So far so good. The option of adding a little extra juice to your spells is also added by way of Channeling. If you Channel you forgo the normal safety precautions and tap deep into the Abyss (that’s the Warp with the serial numbers filed off) for more power, increasing your chances of success and making your magic harder to resist at the cost of corruption and a chance to trigger a Chaos Manifestation (similar to the Curse of Tzeentch) or Divine Displeasure if you are a Cleric. You can Channel at different degrees, a greater bonus giving more corruption and increasing the risk of a Chaos manifestation accordingly. I approve of this, and consider it a step up from the rather mundane spend half an action get a bonus method of the old game.

An additional risk/reward factor is added, unique for each spell, which I appreciate actually. If you critically succeed at a spell, its effect is magnified, in case of a critical failure the effects are usually reversed or turned upon the user. The price for critical failure can be, and often is, harsh, with damage being directed towards the caster, healing magic inflicting injury or disease and in case of extremely powerful sorcery, downright devastating (In case of high level Pyromancy, expect casualties in the dozens if not hundreds), driving home the point that Magick, while not inherently corrupt, is never to be used lightly.

Both Priests and Wizards must learn their spells from various sources (pilfered scrolls, accursed grimoires, tricked or blackmailed from unwilling tutors etc. etc.), at cost and with a risk of failure, certainly. While the number of Petty, Lesser and Greater Magicks a magick wielder can know is limited by their intelligence bonus, the number of available advances and the fact that magick users must specialize in either a single type of magick (or Wind if you want to be anally retentive) or worship a single deity ensures that this will have any affect on Petty Magick only. Learning spells costs XP (I mean reward points ahem), so Spellcasters do advance slower then normal characters, though they require nowhere near the massive amounts of xp from the old games.

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...sr-pt-vi-to-fight-the-abyss-one-must-know-it/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Coming Soon To Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG… Magick Cards!*

In December 2017, Grim & Perilous Studios will be releasing two sets of tarot-sized cards for Arcane & Divine Magicks for use with Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG!

Specially designed by Ken Duquet, they’ll help keep everything you need as a grim & perilous spellcaster at your fingertips. Each set will include Generalist Petty Magick, so you won’t have to worry about sharing your cards.

Here's a snapshot of a few cards, but get a more comprehensive look at the cards over at our home website at: https://grimandperilous.com/coming-soon-to-zweihander-magick-cards/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Someone asked me the other day “what are you guys cooking up for your next book?” I sent her a picture of this beefcake in return and said “badwrongfun.”

#zweihander #rhymeswithluminousflowers


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

It's finally here - our Zweihänder GM Screen, available in POD & PDF format, exclusively at DriveThruRPG!

Gamemasters! Are you running grim & perilous adventures, but tired of dog-earing the pages in your copy of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG? Then prepare yourself with our color blind-friendly ZWEIHÄNDER GM Screen, available exclusively at DriveThruRPG!

Designed to fit into both the portrait-styled custom DriveThruRPG GM Screen (which you can add at check-out) or The World's Greatest Screen, this eight page PDF features a player-facing painting of grim & perilous adventurers by Dejan Mandic. On the inside, our traditional approach of "order vs. chaos borders" surround the tables, hand drawn by Ken Duquet. Commonly-referenced tables are lain out by topic (trappings, combat, social and miscellaneous), with every table color-coded for easy memory using a legible font (visible even when you're five pints deep in the evening). On the edges of the screen, there are trackers for both Damage and Peril, where you can use paperclips or Sticky Notes to mark foe's thresholds). Best of all, the GM-facing tables are color blind friendly!

Our GM Screen includes:

* Weapons, Armor & Shields
* Cone, Burst & Explosion Templates
* Fire & Flame Effects
* Conditional Effects & Injuries
* Actions In Combat & Movement Subtypes
* Steps For Casting Magick & Making Attacks
* Alternative Hit Locations & Morale Checks
* Light Sources
* Currency, Haggling & Selling Cheatsheets
* Fate Point & Fortune Point Uses
* Quick Table of Content w/page numbers in the core book
* Skills & Difficulty Ratings
* A Host of Social Intrigue Options (Social Class, Motivations & Alignment)
* Corruptive Offensives and More!

Grab your official ZWEIHÄNDER GM Screen today, and prepare yourself for a world of grim & perilous adventure!

http://drivethrurpg.com/product/227...t&coverSizeTestPhase2=true&word-variants=true


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing continues his take on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part seven, titled “Other magical schtuff”:

Besides wizards, the other major spellcasting profession in Zweihänder, as in the Old Game, is the Priestly class. All major human deities from the Warhammer Fantasy universe are covered in Zweihander aswell, with each being given an alternative name and occasionally gender, with Game of Thrones-esque titles like the Steward and the Winter King replacing the (probably copyrighted) Gods of the Old World. Each clergy has its own profession with their own special ability (say: The Grey Guilder may roll 1d6 whenever he spends a fortune point and regains it on the 6), spell list and Commandments. As previously stated, all human deities that were covered in the core book of 2e are represented here, with one delicious new addition.

Each deity is given a short write-up, less then the almost page-long write-ups of 2e (understandable since setting information is far less specific), with a short description on who they are and what they are about, a paragraph on their Priesthood (and the fate that befalls them should they become corrupted) and another paragraph on Commandments. At first I was pissed off that commandments were rather general since it leaves so much interpretation in the hands of the GM but the more I read them the more I like it. The commandments are enough to get a general idea of what the deity wants you to do, with the occasional weapon restriction thrown in (e.g the Wolf King thinks ranged weaponry is for cowards, little girls and furries).

A welcome new addition is the Crouching One, based off a a certain Blood-handed God of murder we all know and love. His priests, with the ridiculous yet very Warhammer Fantasy-esque title of Bloodmongers, seem to be based (loosely) on the Brides of Khaine, gain health by the sacred act of murder, and the majority of their spells are based around physical attacks (various spells allow you to poison, drain, increase agony or outright slay your enemies with a strike or touch), with material components like the shrunken head of a priest worn around your neck or a spider’s head in your pocket or something. Khaine is an excellent choice for edgelords who find playing villains appealing while the use of Servants of the real Dark Gods remains the purview of the benevolent and omniscient GM.

Fallen priests and worshippers of the Dark Gods are covered by the Dark Disciple advanced class, which represents anything from Apostates who reject the divine entirely and draw power from the Warp itself to fallen clerics who now pay homage to the Dark Gods…

https://grimandperilous.com/review-prince-of-nothings-review-of-zweihander-part-7/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing continues his take on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part eight, titled “Matters of Governance”:

The GM section, lays out, with admirable brevity, the themes driving Zweihander; the nature of its protagonists (scared everyday dudes), the reasons for its rather serious take on injuries, what everyone knows, a thematic nod to old fairy tales to keep monsters mysterious and wreathed in legend, a primer on how to keep it all low fantasy and low magick like a boss (along with notes on how the general populace views wizardry and priests) and a final section how to handle the all-pervasive influence of chaos. I like this section because it manages to capture what WFRP is about without ever mentioning characters, locations or events from WFRP. Added to this are three golden rules of GMing: Focus on characters, when in doubt say Yes! and change rules if they do not work for you. I would agree with the first two but experience teaches me that most GM’s put considerably less time into figuring out why rules exist and how best to change them then game designers put into making them and fitting them into an existing framework in the first place and Zweihander does gently dissuade you from changing either the corruption rules and the injury/disease rules so I suspect the last one is there solely so the GM doesn’t throw a fit, barricade himself inside the toilet and refuse to come out until everyone admits he could make a far better setting then Daniel Fox ever could. What is up with games feeling the need to reassure the emotionally fragile and easily triggered GM that it’s okay if he changes the encumbrance rule so you can wear dual katana’s on your back or whatever. 

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...hander-wfr-osr-pt-viii-matters-of-governance/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

One of our favorite reviewers Prince of Nothing continues his take on the ‘brobdignagian’ proportions of ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG over at his website Age of Dusk. This is part nine, titled “Bestiary”: 

The time has arrived to cover 163 pages worth of bestiary in a post fit for easy consumption in between lunchbreaks or huffing paint or when the GM is telling you about this NPC that the PCs are going to help save the world or whatever it is that gamers do in their pasttimes. Throughout this review I will offer minor gripes and objections to distract you from the fact that overall it pretty much accompanies what it sets out to do: give you a bestiary that is extensive enough to emulate just about any Warhammer Fantasy scenario your drug-addled mind can come up with.

It has it all folks! Skaven, Lizardmen, Daemons, the Restless Dead, Zoats, Formorians, Dragon Ogres and Hobgoblins galore. The entire population of the Warhammer Fantasy universe has been trotted out across the pages, sometimes in a thin coating of varnish and drag to avoid the Lords of Law, of this massive and very long bestiary. Despite it kicking ass and being overall everything we hoped and dreamed it would be, it nevertheless has some problems, problems that I shall gladly dig into before we (somehow) cover 163 pages worth of updated creatures, with some interesting new additions or the odd twist as well!

https://princeofnothingblogs.wordpr...w-zweihander-wfrp-osr-pt-ix-bestiary-section/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Players & Gamemasters! Are you running grim & perilous adventures, but tired of penciling your spells down on index cards? Then prepare yourself with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - Divine Magick Cards, available exclusively at DriveThruRPG!

Let's face it: standard US & Euro poker card sizes suck. That's why every Divine Magick spell has been meticulously lain out in tarot card format with a silk finish (2.75" x 4.75"), fitting perfectly in-hand or on the table around your characters sheet. All Prayers have been beautifully illustrated by Ken Duquet, with each uniquely color-coded for easy memory using a legible font (visible even when you're five pints deep in the evening). In fact, we took cues from Flock of Seagulls with the card's design: party in the front (illustration), and business on the back (spell effects). Or flip that - you get the picture.

Best of all, the deck includes all of the Generalist Petty Magick spells, making for a whopping total of 114 cards!

Our Divine Magick Card deck contain the following:

* Generalist Petty Magick (24)
* The Crouching One (9)
* The Custodian (9)
* The Demiurge (9)
* The God-Emperor (9)
* The Learner (9)
* The Leviathan (9)
* The Martyr (9)
* The Nightfather (9)
* The Steward (9)
* The Winter King (9)

Every Principle of Magick is clearly designated from one another using this simple legend: 1 skull for Petty Magick, 2 skulls for Lesser magick and 3 skulls for Greater Magick!

Grab your official ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - Divine Magick Cards today, and prepare yourself for a world of grim & perilous adventure!

http://www.drivethrucards.com/produ...l&coverSizeTestPhase2=true&word-variants=true

[video=youtube_share;IIILBMJ_QX8]https://youtu.be/IIILBMJ_QX8[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you ever wanted to play Darkest Dungeon using the Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG rule set? Well, now you can using Strike to Stun user _TickTokMan_‘s conversion!

Check it out over here: http://forum.strike-to-stun.net/viewtopic.php?t=6108


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Players & Gamemasters! Are you running grim & perilous adventures, but tired of penciling your spells down on index cards? Then prepare yourself with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - Arcane Magick Cards, available exclusively at DriveThruRPG!

Let's face it: standard US & Euro poker card sizes suck. That's why every Arcane Magick spell has been meticulously lain out in tarot card format with a silk finish (2.75" x 4.75"), fitting perfectly in-hand or on the table around your characters sheet. All Prayers have been beautifully illustrated by Ken Duquet, with each uniquely color-coded for easy memory using a legible font (visible even when you're five pints deep in the evening). In fact, we took cues from Flock of Seagulls with the card's design: party in the front (illustration), and business on the back (spell effects). Or flip that - you get the picture.

Best of all, the deck includes all of the Generalist Petty Magick spells, making for a whopping total of 114 cards!

Our Arcane Magick Card deck contain the following:

Generalist Petty Magick (24)
Arcana of Animism (9)
Arcana of Astromancy (9)
Arcana of Elementalism (9)
Arcana of Luminescence (9)
Arcana of Morticism (9)
Arcana of Necromancy (9)
Arcana of Pyromancy (9)
Arcana of Shadowmancy (9)
Arcana of Sorcery (9)
Arcana of Transmutation (9)
Every Principle of Magick is clearly designated from one another using this simple legend: 1 skull for Petty Magick, 2 skulls for Lesser magick and 3 skulls for Greater Magick!

*Grab your official ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - Arcane Magick Cards today, and prepare yourself for a world of grim & perilous adventure!*


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Have you ever wanted to play Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay using the Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG rule set? Well, now you can using Jackdays‘s conversion! This next installment includes the Old World's knightly orders, along with their trusty steeds. It also includes expanded encumbrance and size rules:

Check it out over here: http://www.kalevalahammer.com/2017/12/zweihander-rpg-warhammer-knights.html


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*Zweihänder PDF Holiday Bundle for $9.99! You get it all, full stop.*

You heard us right, you can get everything for Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG to start playing now! Act fast though, as this bundle will expire in 48 hours! Here's what's included:

* ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - Core Book
* GM Screen
* Arcane Magick Cards
* Divine Magick Cards
* Form-fillable Character Sheet

Merry grim & perilous gaming!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...l&coverSizeTestPhase2=true&word-variants=true


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Adam Koebel of ‘Dungeon World’ Fame Gives Twitch Viewers A First Look At Zweihander!

Imagine our surprise whenever we heard that Adam Koebel, co-creator of Dungeon World, streamed his first look at Zweihänder on his Twitch channel! How cool is that?!

[video=youtube_share;4qPrIXKSWI0]https://youtu.be/4qPrIXKSWI0[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Did you know you can use Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG to run 'The Enemy Within' from Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay? Check out part 1 from the #HandsToHilt crew:

HTTP://soundcloud.com/handstohilts/sets/the-enemy-within

#grimandperilous #ZweihanderRPG #WarhammerFantasyRoleplay


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

2 things: Zweihander Grim & Perilous RPG is now on Twitter, and we just made our semi-official announcement for the next supplement! Head over to Twitter to get a first look at the cover art!

https://twitter.com/ZweihanderRpg/status/952746224486109184

#grimandperilous #ZweihanderRPG #maingauche


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome, really. Purchased this on DriveThru and I am just hoping to start up reading.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome, really. Purchased this on DriveThru and I am just hoping to start up reading.




Very cool! Thanks for your support, and be sure to connect with us over on Twitter to let us know how your grim & perilous adventures go!

https://twitter.com/ZweihanderRpg


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

On Saturday Feb 3rd, we recorded our first session of _There’s Something About Marié_ on YouTube! There’s Something About Marié is an adventure set in the world of Goth Moran Divided, originally written by Sami Uusitalo and adapted to #ZweihanderRPG by Danziger Eckhardt #GrimAndPerilous

[video=youtube_share;LRYqpRoO0xk]https://youtu.be/LRYqpRoO0xk[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

We finally got our Monster Cards for #ZweihanderRPG lain out, and prepped for all you Gamemasters who're eager to put them into play. They're printed in tarot card format, so they're easy to read - even when you're five pints deep into the game session.

*Check out this video for a sneak peek. If you like what you see, you can pick'em up over at DriveThruRPG!
*
[video=youtube_share;9_VqrM7dwdY]https://youtu.be/9_VqrM7dwdY[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Take another peek at the contents of the Character Folio for #ZweihanderRPG, coming soon to [MENTION=85177]Dr[/MENTION]iveThruRPG!

https://grimandperilous.com/character-folio-coming-soon-to-zweihander-grim-perilous-rpg/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Coming Soon To DriveThruRPG…

#GrimAndPerilous #ZweihanderRPG


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

In the coming weeks, we will be releasing excerpts from our next supplement to Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG, called *Main Gauche*. Meant to bridge the area between Zweihänder and 'chaos-aligned' campaigns, it will introduce new Professions, a host of weapons, vehicle combat, nine new types of Magick and more!

Today, take a peek into Daemons, their Aspects and how Aspects translate into the Order & Chaos Alignment schema. We'll also show you the Sanguine Legionnaire, a new Expert Profession devoted to the Prince of Violence. Finally, you will be able to read about blessed and infernal Daemonic Gifts - earned by occultists of Daemons for their service.

*Check it out here*


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Character Folio Now Available For Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG!

Our Character Folio is live at [MENTION=85177]Dr[/MENTION]iveThruRPG. This 20-page player accessory has every table you need for #ZweihanderRPG, including updated tables for our upcoming supplement #MainGauche. Also comes with a form-fillable PDF! 

http://bit.ly/2peHYNQ


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Several Zweihänder fans have already ran 'Rough Night At The Three Feathers', a short scenario set in the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay. This is one of the most well-known adventures of WFRP 1e, originally written by Graeme Davis. It was also converted into WFRP 2e stats in ‘Plundered Vaults’. You can read an awesome retrospective on this formative adventure over at Graeme’s blog: https://graemedavis.wordpress.com/2017/10/27/wfrp-memories-a-rough-night-at-the-three-feathers/

If you’re interested in running ‘Rough Night At The Three Feathers’ using Zweihänder, you can download the WFRP to Zweihänder bestiary conversion at our site: https://grimandperilous.com/rough-n...icial-wfrp-1e-zweihander-bestiary-conversion/


----------



## Mark D. Mortinson

'Rough Night At The Three Feathers' is one of the many great scenarios that can be found in WFRP 1 Edition's, 'The Restless Dead'.  I have a very good copy of it for sale here:
http://warhammer.org.uk/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=136924&sid=097f62ee7c38e94aa57ffa1d4ebfa309


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Did you download our Witchhunter’s #StatHat for Zweihander Grim & Perilous RPG on April Fools? Show us your #StatHat, and win free hardback books for your entire group!

*Details at the bottom of the page at GrimDerp.com*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh, that is just so cute I can't even... no, really, it's incredibly cute. April Fool's stuff is rarely this cute.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Runeslinger is back with another unboxing video! This time, he features the GM Playmat for Zweihander Grim & Perilous RPG

[video=youtube_share;esBYYWGNMwI]https://youtu.be/esBYYWGNMwI[/video]


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Role-playing Public Radio ran a session of Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG using the adventure 'Rough Night At The Three Feathers'. Listen in to this hilarious podcast of misadventure!

_*From Role Playing Public Radio:

It’s been a long day’s travel, and the sun is just beginning to go down as you see an inn in the distance. As you draw closer, you see the sign of three feathers hanging outside, and notice that the place is unusually busy.

Inside, the inn is bustling. servants are hurrying to and fro, and the innkeeper is engrossed in conversation with a scribe who carries a visibly bulging purse. “Welcome,” he says at last, “I’m sorry to have kept you waiting for so long, but as you can see, we have a distinguished guest tonight—the Gravin Maria-Ulrike von Liebewitz of Ambosstein, no less…I hardly know whether I’m coming or going with it all. Now, then—you want a room? What am I saying, of course you do. Ah, excuse me again, I’ll only be a moment.” You wait for another few minutes as he directs a train of servants to the Gravin’s rooms. “So sorry,” he says as he returns to you, “It really is mad this evening.”

This scenario was run by Noah of the Maple Syrup, Blood Money podcast.*_

https://grimandperilous.com/rppr-runs-rough-night-at-the-three-feathers-using-zweihanderrpg/


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

MAIN GAUCHE - a chaos supplement to ZWEIHANDER Grim & Perilous RPG is coming to Kickstarter in July! Take a look at the cover art, and the back marketing material to get a feel for what's inside:



*
CHAOS IS NOT A PIT, IT IS A LADDER.
*
MAIN GAUCHE is a supplement for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG – a gritty, dark fantasy tabletop role-playing game. Using this book, you will be able to:

* Add 64 brand-new Professions to your grim & perilous game
* Build fantastic machines, like the Arkwright Cauldron & Rumblebutler 
* Easily integrate cinematic, vehicle-based combat into encounters 
* Use alchemy & Wytch-science to gain deadly abilities
* Devote yourself as an occultist to one of 13 elder Daemons
* Learn damning Covenant Magick & wield their horrific manifestations
* Make soul-altering pacts to gain Daemonic Gifts of unfettered power
* Build your own unique creatures & NPCs on the fly

Plugging into the core d100 ZWEIHÄNDER experience, this book expands your gaming options with no house rules required. MAIN GAUCHE is suited for running low and dark fantasy games, along with Renaissance and medieval-style adventures. You can also use this book to create your own homebrewed worlds, whether inspired by the works of Andrzej Sapkowski, George R.R. Martin, Glen Cook, Graeme Davis, Robert E. Howard, Scott Lynch, or other ‘grimdark’ media.

With a total of 182 Professions and 300+ spells across ZWEIHÄNDER and MAIN GAUCHE, you now have countless ways to create your own vision of grim characters ready to embark upon perilous adventures.

*Embrace the left-handed path of MAIN GAUCHE, where chaos awaits!
*
_This supplement requires ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG to play. 
_


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

Did you know that the rules for the 2018 ENnie-nominated “Best Game” and “Product of the Year” #ZweihanderRPG are 100% free? Our non-illustrated version is for those on a tight budget, and for free-sharing on 4chan, torrents and among friends.

Get it here: http://drivethrurpg.com/product/192...t&coverSizeTestPhase2=true&word-variants=true


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Amazing.

BTW, so you have any kind of Systems License? Have an idea or two for stuff that could be added on (a couple of adventure locations and maybe a Chapbook) independently, but of course I don't know if it's possible to license that out.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

After Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG won the ENnies for Best Game & Product Of The Year at GenCon 2018, we launched another Kickstarter for *MAIN GAUCHE*!

*MAIN GAUCHE* is a chaos supplement for Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG. We blew the doors off our initial goal in less than 8 hours, and are coming close to our next $40k goal with 23 days to go.


*In addition, we have unlocked the offset reprint of Zweihänder Grim & Perilous RPG as an Add On!
*View the Kickstarter here https://www.kickstarter.com/project...gauche-a-zweihander-grim-and-perilous-rpg-sup


----------



## HubHacken

All the best, bro! You have a great idea.


----------



## Daniel D. Fox

*You heard us right! You can get MAIN GAUCHE - a chaos supplement for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG - for download at DriveThruRPG or RPGNow!*


*CHAOS IS NOT A PIT – IT IS A LADDER.

*
MAIN GAUCHE is a supplement for ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG – a gritty, dark fantasy tabletop role-playing game. Using this book, you will be able to:


Add 68 all-new Professions to your grim & perilous game
Build fantastic machines, like the Arkwright Cauldron & Rumblebutler
Easily integrate cinematic, vehicle-based combat into encounters
Use alchemy & Wytch-science to gain deadly abilities
Devote yourself as an occultist to elder Daemons
Learn damning Covenant Magick & wield their horrific manifestations
Make soul-altering pacts for Daemonic Gifts of unfettered power
Build your own unique creatures & NPCs on the fly

Plugging into the core D100 ZWEIHÄNDER experience, this book expands your gaming options into the realm of chaos and beyond. MAIN GAUCHE is suited for running low and dark fantasy games, along with Renaissance and medieval-style adventures. You can also use this book to create your own homebrewed worlds, whether inspired by the works of Andrzej Sapkowski’s _The Witcher_, George R.R. Martin’s _Game of Thrones_, Glen Cook’s _Black Company_, Myke Cole’s _The Armored Saint_, Robert E. Howard’s _Solomon Kane_, Scott Lynch’s _Gentlemen Bastards_ or other grimdark-inspired media.


With a total of 186 unique Professions and over 300 spells across ZWEIHÄNDER and MAIN GAUCHE, you now have countless ways to create your own vision of grim characters ready to embark upon perilous adventures.
*Embrace the left-handed path of MAIN GAUCHE, where chaos awaits!*

*MORE ON MAIN GAUCHE: *The Early Acccess PDF of MAIN GAUCHE has everything you need to begin play. While the Creature Creator has been added to the final chapter, the NPC creator has not yet been integrated into this Early Access document, but will be made available in a future update.
We anticipate continued layout improvements for print, clarifying edits and table manipulation, but the content of the Early Access closely resembles what you will see in the retail version. Illustrations and proper layout will follow in the final retail version. If you have seen our layout in ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG, you will know what to expect.


*If you purchase MAIN GAUCHE Early Access, you will be entitled to a $15 off coupon for the retail PDF version once it goes live on DriveThruRPG and RPGNow. The retail version will be made available in Q4 2018. 

*
Please submit all errors/questions on our Discord via the subchannel 'main-gauche-errata' (copy and paste this link into a new tab/window) https://discord.gg/yNd6BAA


----------



## Mercador

Just got my book a few days ago, it's really nice and packed with content. The author suggested some books in the introduction as the Black Company and Game of Thrones. I would add Steven Erikson Malazan Empire for the gritty atmosphere and I guess I should take a look at Scott Lynch works.

I'm only 10% in but I'm already in love with it. I know why I don't like DnD5E that much and prefer this one; I prefer low fantasy, that's really clear in my mind now.


----------

